# Horses, Horses and MORE Horses



## Cacowgirl

You sure made an impression! Glad it's all going so well.


----------



## Roperchick

Haha Thanks! im really glad i found this place!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

How wonderful!!!! 

Great job handling the little magicians.. those are always fun to chase around!


----------



## Roperchick

haha yeah it was definitely entertaining! little devils. theyre very deceptive. and cocky. they just pranced around dodging us till Valeria could get a rope for me.


----------



## Roperchick

It's amazinhly true..the whole saying "you dont know what you got till its gone"....ell kinda haha. i DID know how much i missed my kids back home but dang. ive only been gone from the rescue for 3 days butim already chompin at the bit to go back haha. i have to go in early tomorrow to do the morning feed because Betina (barn manager) and the other saturday volunteer are taking a horse to a parade so its all meeeee. haha. 

i just have to remember to take my camera out to get pics


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I know right?! I'm glad you're having a blast though and only...3(??) more months till you go back?!

Definitely take pics


----------



## Roperchick

well 2 months! haha im trying to go back august 1st through the 28th!

YEAH Ill definitely get pics of my buddies the donkeys and the houdinis! and hopefully some of the rescues too!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Excited for you!! Did you already request leave?


----------



## Roperchick

ive been working on it. i have to get a work release first and their taking their time with it!


----------



## Roperchick

*Donkehs n Ponehs!*

Marty and Rio








Rio
















Marty








Rio








Marty (left) Rio (right)








Misty








Noble (mistys not so noble son)


----------



## Skyseternalangel

They always do...

OMG I LOVE THE DONKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So freaking cute. Do they ee-haw?


----------



## Roperchick

*More Donkeys n Ponies*

Noble trying to look kewl








How U doin??








Ha it makes Noble look bigger than he is.








Buddies








Diamond (POA)


----------



## Roperchick

Haha Sky! yesss! thyere my alarm clocks....i will NEVER be late for feeding cuz they makes sure i know!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Noble is so unique!! Are those dapples? And he's got some "chrome" and a bright orange forlock with a purple tinted grey..

What colour is he?!


----------



## Roperchick

*Honey*

No more pictures! no more! Okay maybe just ONE MORE.








Probably my favorite pic








Hey....why are you down THERE?
















Freight Train








BRAKES!!!!








Omnomnomnom








let me must stare off into the distance to look cool n stuff


----------



## Roperchick

haha yeah hes definitely "unique"
His papaers say hes a grulla paint 
His dam is a Grulla shetland...not sure about the sire.


----------



## Roperchick

Chess








Diamond








Flash








Jackpot (buckskin stud) and Stetson (ex bronc)








The "geriatric field" with retired TB racers and jumpers








Rain








Lucky








Champ








Patience








Pueblo yearling stud ( the only time i can get a pic of him is when hes sleeping...hes too friendly for pics haha)


----------



## Roperchick

well i havnt been back to the rescue lately but i am going tomorrow....
but i just found out that my friends gelding Shodder who she had for *18 YEARS! *Had to be put down the other day. i guess he got his back left leg caught up in a bunch of cable and when he tried to get out he completely degloved his leg from his hock to his hoof. so they had to euthanize him....
so i made her this to help remember him


----------



## Skyseternalangel

May he rest in peace


----------



## Roperchick

haha i think im more upset about it than she was. shes one of those optomistic, tough cowgirls and yet wen i heard about it from my mom i was like O.O osh my gosh! but at least they had 18 yrs


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah that is a long time! She may be putting on a brave face. Everyone deals with it in their own way.. "/

But how have things been doing for ya?


----------



## Roperchick

true true 

theyve been crazy hectic.
trying to get in time at the rescue, go paintballing or go-kart racing, and army crap every weekend haha. 
i just bought a new saddle and hopefully a new bridle and breastcollar for Charlie....and i cant even use em! ;P but ill send em home and my mom can take loads of pics with him in it all haha

how about you???


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow that's exciting!! And yeah army stuff takes up a looot of time. I wish I knew more about it, I have a few friends in it but they don't like to talk about it and what they tell me I find hard to remember.

You going to share the pictures? 

I've been doing alright.. just struggling to find time to get everything done. But Sky is doing great and that's what counts! Thanks for asking


----------



## Roperchick

for sure! itll be a picture overload haha! im glad Skys doing good....sucks not having em with us tho huh?


----------



## Roperchick

June 23

Well today officially sucks.
Started off waking up to an email saying my leave was denied....no explination just it was denied. and that we now have to wear our Class A's on monday for the REHEARSAL for the CoC. not the real thing. the rehearsal. which is great because i was gonna pick em up on monday from the alterations shop. so i go and ask if they can get it done today and they tell me they may not have my rank so i have to come back at 130...which is fine

Then I FINALLY get the chance to go back out to the rescue and as soon as i get out there i get a call from my squad leader that my 1sg wants to talk to me about my leave and i thought "great maybe he wants me to explain why i deserve to go before hell approve it" but no. he just wanted to tell me all the different reasons why i dont deserve to go....none of which are legal reasons to deny it.

our BDE regulations is 1 pt test every 6 months. but army regulation is 1 pt test every 12 months. so the fact that my pt test doesnt expire till september 20 by army standards means that they cant really deny it if i went to IG. but oh i didnt get a 300 on my pt test so thats the only way they could really make an exception....excuse me? you have a grand total of 0 people in your company that have a 300 on their pt test...so why rag on me? 
oh and i dont make enough effort to get a supervisory position at work....solrry that theres people their with more seniority that need it more. and im pretty sure i just got counselled for having to stay late to do the supes work instead of go to pt so make up your mind. pt or work.


im really tempted to go to the IG about this but with 2 years left here on my contracrt its not the best idea to get legal involved and **** off my chain of command....
so today sucks.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh honey.. I'm so sorry  I was really excited for you to go home for a few weeks. That truly sucks.. urgh. 

*hugs*


----------



## Roperchick

haha thank you! me too. i was definitely looking forward to some quality time with my baby. way things are now itll probably be next June by the time i can go home.  but its not the end of the world i guess haha. ill just have to have my mom take lots more pictures!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's a good game plan


----------



## Roperchick

weeeel havnt updated this in awhile haha im so bad but i havnt beent o the rescue and dont have my babies haha

1 July
so i made my daily call to my parents yesterday and they told me about my "terror chile"...hmmm charlies the good one right? the uber smart, uber obedient nice guy that is loveable...nope

idk why but for some reason they took the horses in to the vet for their floating and shots and what not this time (usually Quintana our vet comes out) so anyways i guess Red was okay, they only had to sedate him 2ce this time instead of 4 times haha

but charlie....charlie charlie charlie...charlie was sedated and they got his floating done and 2 of the shots in his neck...buut i guess when it came time for the butt shot he went nuts... he started bucking and rearing (mind u they were in a small building with one horse in the chute (red) and charlie outside the chute) and my dad was fighting him to keep him still. so they had to take poor drugged up Red outside and they tried to get charlie in the chute....3 more sedations later and 2 more guys added to the mix they still didnt have him in the chute so they ended up putting it in his neck....WHY DIDNT THEY DO THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE?!?! men. gah. so then poor charlie was drugged up, leaning his head on the wall to stay standing.

Sugar then went through, had to be sedated and put in the chute.....

but my BEAUTIFUL AMAZING smart baby girl Josie only had to be sedated once... didnt blink for floating, shots, or ulcer check (we had both girls checked for ulcers since they both got them last winter) i heart her! haha 


i just wish ida been there for charlies rodeo cuz i can guaren-d**n -tee there wouldnt have been one with me there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You know.. the intelligent decisions are always made after the first one fails miserably :lol:

Love our vets.. but come on. Hind end is more sensitive to horses than the neck is (which is odd.. but that's how it works!)

I'm sure he would have behaved if you were there <3

Are you all horsied out? Give them all a hug from me when you go back


----------



## Roperchick

haha if i ever do get back! hopefully on thursday i can go back.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Have you been feeling any better since we last caught up?


----------



## Roperchick

eh. yerp. armys working my a** off haha. but hopefully it was just a June thing and now that its july itll slow down haha.


how about you? you been good?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I hope it slows down for you too! The army does tend to work its people's asses off..

I've been good.. busy and fighting something but feeling better today.  Thanks for asking


----------



## Roperchick

haha glad your feeling good too! 

i totally pulled a "der" moment today...ive been convinced for the last like 3 weeks that Tuesday is the 2nd, and that i had tuesday off...but no, tomorrow is the second and im working. haha 

but its all good my mom sent me some stellar pics of my kids today of my super awesome Hooah Horses


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Lol me too on the DER. I keep thinking today is the weekend but it's Monday going on Tuesday haha!

I LOVE that she did that! They look amazing!


----------



## Roperchick

Another one bites the dust


----------



## Roperchick

My sister is soooo spoiled....her BF just sent this pic to me and asked if i thought Katie would like it and if all goes according to plan hes gonna propose on Saturday! very very excited for her!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OMG that ring is bedazzled up the wazoo! At least he is willing to get her something she might really like  

Congrats to your sis!


----------



## Roperchick

hahaha right?! soooo. muuuuuch. shiiiiiinyyyyyy! but im sure shell love it...shes quite the shiny object kinda girl haha

im excited for her....but also for me haha im about to inheret a 4 yr old niece and a 2 yr old nephew. i can pretty much guarentee they are gonna be spoiled out their shiznit. haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aww that's awesome!  Congrats to you as well!!


----------



## Roperchick

aaaw thanks haha...but all i had to do is sit back and watch haha. i dunno if katie really knows what shes getting into! hope shes ready to become in instant mom! bahahahha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yeah that is a huge step up, but I'm sure she'll do wonderful!

I don't think I could do it haha


----------



## Roperchick

7/14/12

well today has been....hectic....to say the least....work was ridiculous. my supervisor went completely mental but i finally got out of there! haha. when i got out i found 4 new pictures from my mom! yay! (ill post them at the end). for pt we got to go to the pool! i love water. water is my friend. i did like 8 flips of the high dive (15 footer craaaaazzzyyyyy). 

came home, and i was gonna go to a potluck at my friends house but he canelled it last minute. 

just got a text from my sister saying that Riley had proposed! aaaah it sounded so romantic. apparently he took her to dinner, then afterwards they went out (in her brand new $50k jeep) to his grandparents land where they plan on building their house. He had a bunch of mason jars with candles on a tree with a swing and he proposed right there! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw sounds so sweet. im so happy for her!


then
Got on my computer and tried to get some new music on itunes, and load my pictures on HF but my computer crashed! god i just cant catch a break with em.

i thought that my nice one (one im on now) was broken as well but hooray hooray it worked when i plugged my internet in. so without further adieu.....

Katie and Riley








Katies Bling Bling








This guy is such a keeper!








Little Bully Rebel








Noel and her not so baby Liberty








I LOVE THIS DOG! Dallas aka Hank the Cowdog








Mr. Red Head (and my friends horse/Charlies GF Sweet Tart) in the background

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









and of course my baby Charlie!!!!!oooh heart horse


----------



## Roperchick

im going.. insane..my watch..wont stop..beeping..it drowned..at the..pool..today..it wont..stop beeping..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Get a butter knife and get er open!


----------



## Roperchick

i tried all 3 of my knives...the stupid screws are too small and the plastic wont budge...im about to just stab it through the screen and see if it shuts up


----------



## Roperchick

ha! i just threw it at my door...and it beeped louder...so i picked it up and hurled it against the tile...and the latch broke....but it shut up! winning!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Woohoo!

Now you just need a waterproof one now


----------



## Roperchick

my watch was possessed...it drowned at the pool today....it beeped for 5 minutes straight....so i stabbed it...but the screen wouldnt break....so i threw it at my door.....and it started beeping louder....so i picked it up and hurled it against the floor....the latch broke....but it stopped beeping...now its making a wierd ticking sound....but i win cuz im biggerer and strongerer than a stoopid *** watch that "SAYS" its water resistant for 100ft. but didnt make it threw the first jump on the high dive....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Well that's dumb!


----------



## Roperchick

bahaha. im used to it. this is the 4th watch ive burned through on island....well okay the last one didnt break, but i had it in my board shorts and i got hit by a monster wave and it got washed out...but still.....watches werent meant for hawaii...maybe thats why hawaiins are always late....


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Haha maybe!


----------



## Roperchick

7/15/12

bahaha so today i talked to my parents and they were talkin bout how katie and riley are planning on building on my papas ranch.....ooooooh no. uhuh. aint havin that....thats MY LAND. my papa already told me that its mine....

so i had to (for now) make a dibs on my fav piece...hahaha. i love this spot right when you drive in the gate (he has over 200 acres). theres this giant pecan tree with a swing on it, and the shed where he keeps his fourwheeler...its MIIIIIIIINE. right down the road from it is the 2 barns, and the tractor shed, and then down from there is the sorting pens so that land (about 30 acres) is mine for now....until me and my sister hash it out. haha


----------



## Roperchick

okay....i was bored..... so i made this......there was supposed to be alot more pics......but my other computer with all my pictures died so i had to find as many as i could on FB and HF haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Come on, that's your land. I thought she and he were going to build on the grandparents' land?


----------



## Roperchick

thats what she told me yesterday when she told me about her engagement...she said that he took her to the land where they plan on building their house....but today my parents said theyre planning on using my papas land and that my parents are plannig on building there too....buhbye inheritence.

oh well. im kinda planning on staying in NM for awhile. i love my desert and lands pretty cheap out there.

plus he already sold off 400 acres (also part of my inheritence) so with Katies house, my parents house, and then my supposed house there wouldnt be much more land to run cattle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Ah :/ Well I'm glad you have other options!


----------



## Roperchick

7/16/2012

whos excited for Lockout to be out on DVD tomorrow?! thats right this girl! bahaha

but anyways so today i went out to the rescue for a while, jsut to love on em and make sure they havnt forgotten me! didnt get any pics (my camera died haha) but next time.

then i went to see Ice Age: Continental Drift....yes i am a grown women but hey those movies are bomb! it was pretty dang cute.


aaaand talked to my mom and got some more pictures today! yay. guess my little cousins (8 yr old/6 yr old girls and 3 yr old boy) are going out to the farm tomorrow to visit GREAT Auntie Cindy (aka my mom). HAHA I LOVE MAKING HER FEEL OLD! but anyways they of course want to ride Josie and Sugar so my mom had to get all of our guys out in the round pen and lunge em to remind them that they do indeed have brains! i wont post pics here cuz i already posted em in my picture thread...

also, we have my friend Hollys horses Sweettart, and Badger, that we (well my mom and dad haha) are horsesitting while shes at a NHSFR in Wyoming (i think). we have both of them in the extra stall in between the coas and Red....well Sweettart is acutally very tarty....haha...i made a funny.

any time that they take our horses out shell corner Badger and kick the crap outta him. they called Steve (Hollys Dad) about it and he says its a regular thing?! grrr i told my mom to throw sweettart out in the roundpen cuz shes gonna seriously hurt him eventually. so she did. you wouldnt think that such a small mare (14hh) would be so meeeeeaaaannnnn haha. but she is quite the little devil. 

but apparently Badger is quite mean too. i guess Holly usually had to pen him up seperate from any Geldings because he would attack them. and they only moved him in with Sweettart when they got rid of her old pasture buddy Trace.


anyways. im super excited that i can watch Holly do her cutting event todaay online! haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

OMG ICE AGE (3???) CAME OUT?!

I so want to see that... I loved both Happy Feet movies. The Ice Age ones are adorable..


----------



## Roperchick

haha in think its 4 now!

7/17/2012
Today my cousin brought her little kiddos out to the farm to ride Josie and Sugar...
Morgan is 8?
Allie is 6
and Cameron is 2 or 3 i think

Riannon and Cameron on Josie








Cute little cowboy!








Allie and Riannon on Josie (Jojo looks SOOOOOO happy to have job again!)








Morgan rode Sugar all by herself! she did very well giving cues to Miss Brown Sugar!








And Allie wanted to ride Sugar too after she saw her big sis ride her!


----------



## Roperchick

poor sugar was sooo wiped out after this today. her and Josie both put their noses to the corners where their stalls joined and slept the rest of the day! haha poor old ladies!


and WHY does josie now have such a long beautiful mane?! hypoctritical horse always rubbed it off when i rode her!


----------



## Roperchick

7/20/12

well today sucks...no correction...this year sucks. one bad break right after another all year. 

but today definitely takes the cake.

things had been going good at work. nobody was fighting i was getting the job done and my supe was recommending me for a promotion (mission wise not army wise)

so my plt sgt comes over to me at my desk today, i thought it was going to be about the combatives course i wanted to sign up for. he tells me to lock my computer and follow him...kinda wierd.

so i follow him and he heads to a conference room...thats never good but i cant for the life of me figure out what i could have done?!

inside sitting on the chairs are my 1SGT, my old plt SGT and my current plt sgt. 
apparently Senior Chief (we are a joint military work force so army/airforce/navy/marines...etc all work together under navy) had gone to my 1SGT and told him that the navy was "not impressed with my work and were reccommending action?" this came out of nowhere. like i said nobody has had any problems i thought that i was on a good track mission wise being about to get promoted!

so my 1sgt tells me that this has been an "on going thing and theyve had problems with me before" well the only problem iave had is a kid that thinks its his mission to call me a b**ch every single day and an NCO who dislikes me because her friend dislikes me so she tried to get me in trouble and got caught doing it.

so now they are sending said NCO to be personally incharge of me, my own NCOIC. if she finds a single thing wrong with how i do my mission or my "attitude" then she will report me to my 1sgt who will take my clearance, kick me out of the building and will be issuing a bar to retainment and reenlistment. so if that does happen i will be getting out in feb of 2015 with no chance of trying to reenlist or to come back into the army at a later date!

also my 1sgt told me if said^ does come aroun he will also be recommending i get chaptered out, as the army is looking to downsize by 80,000 and are taking the bottom 10% int he army...and that quote "i am in the bottom 10% right now"unquote

HOW DID THIS HAPPEN?! not one single person has told me they are dissatisfied with my work. i asked my supe, and my officer in charge and neither of them had heard anything about this!

I am dumbfounded by this broadside. im not on bad terms with anybody and senior had not come to me nor had anybody else saying they had found anything wrong with my work or my attitude...ive been happier the past month than i have since ive been here since ive been volunteering at the rescue.

i just dont understand...the future is looking very bleak right now...i dont have much hope for me staying here with my clearance.

if i get booted out and i get my clearance taken, there goes any chance ofm e getting a job with the FBI, NSA or anything else i was looking at after my enlistment was up..ill have a very bad mark on my record....and i dont know why.....


----------



## Roperchick

7//21/2012

Well kind of a silver lining. i was pulled aside at the end of my shift by a sgt that works in another section. 
i guess im being completely pulled from my mission, i am now going to be working with this sgt in admin..

but on the plus side, i will be working regular day shift hours, i will have my weekends and with this job, i will be working with E-7 and above and lots of officers, so ill get lots of face time and it will be mucho better for my career/

so basically i work my own hours, i am my own boss, im in charge of my own pt and i am my own team leader! its great! aaaah things look much better today.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That is SOOO BIZARRE!!! It's like they had the wrong person the day before... wow

I'm glad that got sorted out! You don't seem like you'd be the type to be in "the lower 10%" sheesh..

And you are definitely not a b*tch.. so that person can go jump into a river.


----------



## Roperchick

yeah it was pretty random! im kinda ****ed that this spoiled little boy gets to jump his chain of command talk crap about me and get me kicked off, but thats the army for ya. he ended up doing me a favor because this sched is gonna be soooo much better. 


OH! and i just got my first "customer" im going out next saturday to see the 6 yr old gelding the lady needed help with. if all goes well ill be exersizing him every satuday and sunday and will be working with her on him every thursday! soooo excited!
ill post more about the hrose when i meet him. for now all i really know is she got the horse for her daughter, and they did well together...when they moved the horse to a new barn he became aggressive and spooky and the daughter became afraid of him. the mother then tried to work with him and hurt her finger? i think. anyways they are comfortable doing ground work with him, hes very respectful on the ground, they just arent very confident on his back and want someone to work him through it and help them get back on!

gonna be great!

also, i went to the rescue today! yay. and talked to Betina about taking a more productgive position now that im on a better schedule. so i will be their main trainer, they want me to train their two horses that currently havnt been broken, and to assess the new ones they get! yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh wow that's awesome! I hope you guys get somewhere!


----------



## Roperchick

7/22/2012

probably the best day ive had all year! haha. i went out to the rescue at about 10. first i cleaned all the big paddocks (ohmygod it was soooo hot) and then................................................SHE LET ME RIDE! aaaaah my life is complete
i got up on Honey Girl which is her personal horse. Honey girl was rescued from an abusive home. she has multiple scars on her body from spurs whips, etc. Shes about 5 yrs old, around 15 hands, and a complete handful. she can be very aggressive but she behaved BEAUTIFULY for me!

i rode her for about an hour, and then hosed her off and helped Betina with a couple of her lesson kids and did some ground work with Lucky (12 yr old morgan gelding (recently cut haha))

later on one of the other horse handlers got on Rain, an ex-eventer...she was having some difficulties with the mare so Betina had me hop on her and do some disciplining...Rain is a very very good horse, shes soo responive its great.

i didnt get home till about 6pm....im tiiiiiired! haha but its a good tired.


----------



## Roperchick

7/24/12

I. AM. SOOOORE. HAHA i havnt ridden since christmas of 2011 and riding for 4 something hours on sunday may not have been the best decision...but oooh so worth it.

ive decided....i dont like my new job. its boring.. i sit there for 8 hours playing on the unclass and spend like 30 min doing my actual job....

my sgt....yeah... no. i literally get yelled at for smiling....smiling. every single time he has a conversation with me, he stops in the middle of it and asks me "why are you smiling? are you laughing at me? is something funny. you need to cut that crap out now. im serious. its very unproffesional."

okay.
1. i dont even realize im smiling
2. im sorry that i as actually happy until you showed up. before this job people commented on the fact i never smiled and thought i was an evil b***h because i never smiled....
3. i really doubt that the fact i dont seem totally ****ed off and hate my life kinda thing all the time makes people think im stupid...i realy doubt that they even notice if im smiling during the conversation...hes the only one...


who in their right mind says "dont smile" okay i get it. if i go to the promotion board i shouldnt smile and i need to be totally stoic and proffesional....but this is a very relaxed environment.....sorry i was having a good freaking day...

i dont like him. 

but. only 3 (fml i miss 3 on 3 off) days till i can go ride again.


----------



## Roperchick

7/29/12

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD! haha sorry its my dads bday today....

oooh where to begin....yesterday i went to the rescue and ended up being there before everybody else! so i did the morning feed and started cleaning...by the time my friend tansy got there i was down with the geriatrics (hehe) cleaning their paddock..it was soooooooooooo hot. 
after we got done we sat around ckillin for about 2 hours waiting for Betina to get there so we could see what horses to ride that day...she got stuck in a meeting so her daughter said we could take our her stud (3 yr old QH...hes like 13.3hh haha) and her 18hh TB mare (ex polo horse)...talk about complete opposites! i started off on Gracey (mare). we went out on the road because they had just brought in 2 truck loads of sand so the arena was smaller till they got the piles dealt with aha. 

anyways Gracey started out okay...they were both pretty hyper, since Athena (daughter) is preggo and cant ride so they dont get alot of exercise. as soon as we turned onto another road Gracey lost her mind....she wouldnt go forward as soon as you pointed her forward and told her to walk she would buck, rear, jump around etc...i thought "great...shes another josie...." we continued on for awhile and then Tansys stirrup broke! aaah so we started back home....then gracey lost her mind again...i probably ended up backing her a good 1/2 mile because she wouldnt walk haha. when we got back i made her stand outside the gate for about 5 minutes till she relaxed...then we decided to take em both into the areana (what space there was) to work em some since they didnt really get a good workout on the trail.

WHAT A DIFFERENCE...shes definitely a twin (altough much much bigger twin) to Josie...she cant do trails but she was the most WONERFUL lope...i cant even explain it. shes so self controlled when i was loping her i could just feel the power in her strides but i didnt have to touch her. i just held the reins lightly and she was so collected and smooth! aaah i could fall asleep to her lope...but i know she could easily clear any jump i pointed her at! WONDERFUL!

and of course Tansy wanted ehr turn on her so i got on Jackpot (stud) while she took her turn on Gracey....much much different. JP is probably the LAZIEST horse i have ever ridden... I got more of a work out just trying to get him to walk, much less trot and lope! haha. i felt so ridiculous on him. i could touch my toes underneath his belly if i kicked my feet out of the stirrups!....ill take my big horses any day!

and tansy had a little trouble with Gracey...she had been so used to JP being lazy and having to kick him up...she got on Gracey, gave her a tap and Gracey had a fit! eventually she got her calmed back down and they did well together.

then Betinas granddaughter wanted to ride so i lifted her up on JP and dragged him around for what felt like forever! 


today...i didnt go. i was going to but i woke up late and felt really lazy so i went and say The Dark Knight Rises! ooooh sooooo epic! they have to make a sequel. no way they can end it on that!

plus i found out theyre making another SUPERMAN MOVIE!!!!!!!! aaaah my heart is content haha! i love me some batman and superman! 

and tomorrow is back to work....so sad...i miss my 3 on 3 off! and im gonna be losing some of my weekends now too. i just got 2 new soldiers and i have to do pt with them...but theyre on shift work so they work weekends sometimes so ill have to come in on those days to to PT and any army crap they need....oh the joys of leadership haha


----------



## Roperchick

7/31/12

Yeah. i know i complain alot about my job. but things just are like a roller coaster.

on the one hand i really like my new job...well correction i really like my hours. i get off at 1500ish every day, go do a little pt and then have the rest of the day to myself.
but my boss is such a hypocrite.

he told me on day one..."he was gonna view me as a high speed soldier, with no bad past, and i came highly reccomended to my job" and not taht some little spoiled ********* jumped his chain of command and complained because i corrected him on something...
but this dude condemns me for everything. yesterday i was supposed to call my 2 soldiers im in charge of and get them some info. i called BOTH, and NEITHER answered so i left a message that they needed to etiher call me back or text me. neither of them did. then of of them called my boss and said they had never heard from me...yeah because i hadnt called them yet....so i got in trouble with him for "not following a simple command, and repeating my behavior of 'minor misconduct'. so he wrote me up and said if it happens again hes going to follow through with my 1sgts threat of pulling my clearance, and kicking me out of the army?!

there was nothing more i could have done for the situation.


now were having 100% vehicle inspections by our 1SGT today. My mazda is still on Pearl Harbor with a flat tire because i havnt had time to go fix it.

I told my boss this and his first thought was "you got a flat tire so you bought a new car" really no. how bout you let me explain the situaition instead of jumping to conclusions and thinking im a retarted sh*tbag.
so after i explained that 
1. the mazda was almost 10 yrs old and had 107,000 on it when i baught it a YEAR ago, and so it was in the shop alot..its a lemon....
2. so i baught my escape so i would have a reliable set of wheels.
3. i now loan it out (with a small fee haha) to people and a family friend needed to borrow it.....they ended up screwing me over and getting the flat and not paying for it but whatevs
4. me and my friend are going down on saturday to fix it and bring it back to the barracks


so now he thinks im a pos cuz i didnt atomatically race down there to fix the d*mn thing that has cost me over $4,000 just in repairs and taht im taking my time because i dont need it

so hes going to check up on the situation on monday to "make sure i follow through with it and dont follow the same pattern of telling him im going to do something and not do it" (refering to the crap accusation that i didnt contact my soldiers) and if i dont have it done hes coing to counsel me again!

right now i wouldnt even know what a positive counseling would look like...

he told me he "still wants to help my army career (right im getting out in 2 years) but his opinion of me as a soldier and a leader has beeng reatly diminished...." hes so full of crap. 

also i learned that this new job is " a temporary probation." and hopefully i get to go back to my shop soon! 

im so over the political/screw you over for promotion army bullcrap. im ready to get out.

sorry for the rant.


----------



## Roperchick

8/16/12

wow i havnt updated this in awhile. my head is just about to explode with everything thats going on.

lets see, first I got assigned a new horse at the rescue...used to be we just hopped on whoever she told us to, but there was a problem with communication and people were being told to do stuff they werent supposed to do...

anyways so now i have Honey, Kana (my two favs haha) and a new boy Champ.

I dont remember alot of Champs story...i think hes about 12? yrs old. he was a stud for the first 8?ish years of his life...at his old "home" they left him tied by his back left fetlock, and his neck, to a tree for YEARS. he was extremely malnourished when they got him...after rehabing him, he was adopted out to a young girl, and they basically helped each other....he was given back to the rescue last year when the family came upon some financially hard times.

His bff in the whole entire world is Gracie (big ol 18hh mare i rode...i think i talked about her in here but idk haha). they go nuts if theyre seperated. they were stalled right next to each other for the longest time and they just recently moved champ over to the other side of the aisle so they could put a boarders horse in his old stall....that didnt make Gracie too happy.

sorry i derailed...back to Champ. Hes a very very stocky horse...QH pretty sure..haha he seems like he'll be a very smooth ride....his only problem...he has a talent for bucking people off....so of course i volunteered to ride him haha. I figure hes just like josie...he likes to get his ritual buck in, then once he realized that "oh hey she can stick it" he gets down to it.

i havnt ridden him yet. i took him out Sunday, chased him around in the arena for awhile, then tacked him up and lunged him to see what he knows ground wise...hes soo responsive.

i personally love a hrose that is focused on me and reacts to the slightest movement of my body language. he will turn on a dime, has a good woah, has a good sense of personal space, and respect...his only downfall is the bucking as far as i can tell!

im super excited to ride him this Saturday



in other news...this may make me sound like a horrid person but its just....complicated.

my father is coming here October 6th-13th. dont get me wrong i want to see him SOOOO bad...we have an amazing relationship and hes honestly my best friend.

but the thing is...im in trouble right now. im flagged because of all this shady army bs theyre trying to get me in trouble for so i cant go on leave...so hes gonna be here for 7 days...i will only be able to see him for 3..he flies in saturday night, so ill have that sat/sun then flies back out the next saturday night.

im gratefull taht ill have SOME time with him...but i know that im gonna be going nuts those 5 days i have to work, and hes here all alone, so hes gonna be bored out of his mind....and its just not enough time...its never enough time. i dont want him to come here and be dissapointed or to waste time.
idk maybe im just stressing for nothing....my biggest fear is taht hell come here and find out all the crap thats been going on (ive only told them like the barest details) and i dont want him to be dissapointed in me. anyways...im super excited to see him!


----------



## Roperchick

7/30

i am SO tired....this extra duty is killing me...my norm. schedule is i get up at 5 go for a run or whatever then go to work from 7-1430. after work we have pt from 1430-1530

but for 11 more days (yay 3 down) i get to also do extra duty from 1800-2200

usually i dont go to bed till about midnight or so..i get about 5 hours of sleep...but extra duty is just knocking me out. i literally come back to my room change and conck out immediately haha.


but oh well...tomorrow is the first day of our 4 day weekend (of course they conveniently give me extra duty on a 4 day weekend...grrr) so we have ED from 0800-1700...thats going to be fun. hopefully i get paid tonight so i can go get my tattoo tomorrow! im so excited! aaah

but my sisters going to kill me...i just know that when she sees this shes going to disown me and kick me out of my "honorary brides maid" position for her wedding next june!
i just found out that her bachelorrette party is going to be may 2-4 so i dont get to go...sad face...

i was really hoping she would wait and do it the 1st week of june (her wedding is june 8) cuz my bday is june 2 n she wanted to take me to Vegas and get me "drunk and broke" haha...plus thats where she wanted her party too so it would have been very convenient...
but i can only hav 30 days of leave. if i have more then the BN commander has to sign off...and i know she wont because she really doesnt like having soldiers on leave...yay. not.


but yeah. cant wait for my tattoo....and cant wait for these 11 more days to be over so i can go back out to the ranch finally! 

i just found out that Betina would have let me use Honey for the Extreme Cowboy Race! hopefully theres another one soon once im off.....


----------



## Wallaby

Tattoo? Pictures?


----------



## Roperchick

haha wallaby i put it on the back burner while i was on extra duty.....but


Today is my LAST day of extra duty! me so happy! haha. its insane that its already been 2 weeks. holy cow.

Things seem to finally be smoothing out (knock on wood)....or maybe its just the acomplished feeling from yesterday...i did a full on hand n knees scrub down of my room, the kitchen, and the bathroom yesterday.....feeling quite proud of myself haha.


now i just have to get my car cleaned out, and find a body shop that can fix it up. glad i have insurance haha.

im kinda bummed that i have to take part of my day on saturday out to do this car crap, id rather just spend all day out at the ranch riding Kona, Honey, and Champ, but i can probably squeeze all three into the last 4 hours (hehe) im also super Jelli of ArmyWife, who got to go do the EXCA on Saturday while i was slaving away on ED. but all thats over with now.

found out that Kona isnt going to be in the parad on the 22nd so i no longer have to concentrate on calming him down....now i can truly get down to getting him ready for barrels. YAY!



also found out, while my parents have been down in St. Jo visiting my sister, and grandparents, they shopped around for some more land out there. (theyre planning on building on my papas 600 acres but.....)

they found a property about 5 min away from my grandparents (they live right on the town limits next to the highschool and the ranch is about 20 min away way outside near the illinois bend)


its 60 acres. has a ranch house/with a pool n what not....and a guest house (apparently for me haha) w/ a two car garage, 1 1/2 bath etc.


the BEST part is they have *2 BARNS!* ermehgerd! haha....only downfall....its like $600,000 so maybe if i stayed in for 20 yrs....and my parents dished out every penny they had....we may be able to afford it together hahahahaha


----------



## Roperchick

9/17

Blerg. I hate mondays haha....and Hawaii construction.... they just closed down the main bridge for construction for the next six weeks :/....did they tell anybody it was going to be shut down? no. they had signs saying "expect delays" but never "closed from today till wahtever..."
kinda ****ed me off because i left the barracks at 0600 as usual, started heading for Wahiawa and all of a sudden theres a brand new sign thing flashing "karsten bridge closed" ....wasnt there yesterday...tahnks for the heads up...i was already commited along with 30 other vehicles so it took 20 min to get turned around....then the other 500 cars that take that bridge were apparently in front of me so my usual 10 min ride to work took 50 min. this morning....yay. 

i usually get to the Roach by 0610 or 0615 and then have time so sit and chill out ( i9 get here uber early so i have a good spot...toherwise im like a mile out at the other end of the lot).

and today i was gonna sit in my car and call my insurance to get the Escape fixed....nope i was in traffic so as soon as i got here i had to head in....

then find out that we have not *2* training days this month but *3*. great. i was going to go check out a new horse ther escues gonna get next month but nooooo. now i get to go play Zombie Apocolypse (more like sit on my butt in the CLS van since i cant run great)


only good thing about this week was i got to have my first day off in 26 days. had an AMAZING run on Honey Girl.....ohmygosh that mare can run! i totally just fell in love with that mare ( she was already my fav but now that i know what a runner she is ooooh boy watch out barrel racers here!)
i would seriously buy her in the next 2 years if Betina decides to sell as im getting ready to PCS. this mare is AWESOME


but yeah....basically the army is a douche. and the only good thing about this chunk of rock int he middle of the ocean is the ranch. rofl:rofl:

plus this saturday is the parade...and betina hasnt said ANYTHING about when, where and how were getting there...i know the riders have to be mounted by 0730....were taking *7* horses 2 of which i know for sure have SERIOUS trailering issues so i dont know if they want us to go help load at 0430 or if me, tansy, and diana are carpooling down or what....i was going to find all that out on wednesday when we went to look at the hrose but now i have no idea....i guess im just gonna have to sneak out early today and head to the ranch to find out. grrrr haha

anyways end rantish thing-a-majig


----------



## gunslinger

Well, at least you're off extra duty.....

How long before you're on it again? LOL :wink:


----------



## EthanQ

My dad used to always tell me that Ponies can smell an open gate haha Sounds like a great volunteer job!


----------



## Roperchick

> Well, at least you're off extra duty.....
> 
> How long before you're on it again? LOL :wink:


bahahaha hopefully uuuuum NEVER. haha im going to just slide under the rader for the next 1 1/2 yrs (hopefully)


thanks EthanQ yeah. the littles ones are always the trouble makers.


----------



## Roperchick

:-xi think its stupidly ironic that the army advertises "communication communication communication" and yet they dont communicate.....
i had to PERSONALLY go to Top (1sgt) and ask him who i belong to now platoon wise because all i had heard before was rumors from an E-2 that i was in 4th plt....so i went to my old PLT Sgt and he wouldnt say.


anyways. so my NEW plt sgt just sent an email out with the names of the people taking a pt test next tuesday....guess whos name is on the roster...tahts right this chick.

i havnt had a ptin a YEAR. i was supposed to have one in march but i got hurt so now that i just got my permanent profile (after 6 months of fighting it.) they think "oh lets throw her in and get her one".

granted...its just a DIAG but the thing is the old army standard was *2* failed RECORD pt tests and your kicked out of the army....new standard......*any 2* pt tests, diag or record failed and your out.....

i havnt run in 6 months....all i can do now is the walk because i got messed up. now everybody says that ANYBODY can do the 2.5 mile walk in under 35 min..but ive never tried so of course im freaking out cuz ive never done it and if i fail this diag and then have my record 2 weeks later....tahts not much time to really practice the walk and all that....its whatevs i guess...idk.


im just glad i only have 3 more days of work this week...then the big 5 mile parade on saturday and HOPEFULLY i can FINALLY get on Champ sunday...poor kid hasnt been ridden in 4 weeks.
blerg...this week is going SOOOO SLOW.


but on the bright side...i just bought an iBook G4 that im SUPER STOKED about! yay! ill finally have a quality computer (i now have 3 hahahahahaha)


----------



## gunslinger

Obama's downsizing the military. Any excuse to get rid of a soldier and they'll probably take it.

At the end of the day, when all's said and done, all you want is an honorable discharge.

Have you heard from Barrelwannabe? She was trying to get in the Army so bad....then quit blogging.


----------



## Roperchick

yeah. last i read i think she had put it on a back burner (not a bad idea haha)

but i really dont want to ETS here. ive heard horror stories about this unit basically taking EVERY single item you have armywise----even if you bought it....its crap. so im hoping i can either get Hood (please please please!) or ill volunteer for Korea and then im guarenteed my next duty station....hood haha.
__________________________-

9/22

so today we had the Aloha parade...biggest one of the year....10 islands were represented, it was a 5 mile parade route (OMG!)

got up at 0300 to go pick up Armywife and go get horses loaded up and on the road.
we got there about 0600 brushed saddled and then sat around....then after about 45 min the riders got up...and sat around.....then we moved over to the staging area..and sat around (haha sounds like the army!)

we finally got started around 0930, and made our 5 mile hike over to the end!!!! omg it was SOOOO hot. me and 7 others walked behind the riders as "horse handlers" aka....pooper scoopers! we had to wear black shoes, black jeans, a purple shirt and a truckers cap with the unit on it....HOOOOOOOT!

the parade was over about 1130, we got the horses unsaddles, brushed down and watered and the unit was kind enough to buy us lunch (spam rofl)

i fell asleep on the way baack  and when i wake up (about 5 min out) im informed that one of the boarders called Betina in a panic because her horse was basically....dying....i have a thread on it here------

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/neurological-heart-something-else-138538/#post1693662


after we got the mare taken care of and back on her feet me and armywife left and i dropped her off at home before coming back to my room, where i see my escape with a flat tire....again...awesome so i took it over to the gas station and filled it up...im not taking it in right now haha, then FINALLY went to my room...whwere ive been vegging...the rest of the day haha...i really hope tomoro isnt this hectic!


----------



## Roperchick

9/23

i am SOOO tired still. i slept in till like 930 when i got woken up by my alarm (oops forgot to change it haha) and vegged in bed watching Supernatural...then i figured i better go out and contribute!

so i got out there and they had a huge ol birthday party for somebody going...went and got champ out and started lunging him....

so of course like 20 people had to line up on the sidelines and watch...and champ cant perform under pressure apparenlty! rofl

once i finally got him to lope 2 circles both ways i went ahead and saddled up. he did SOOOOO good today. he was already sweaty becasue it was about 83-84 degrees out so i did some trotting but mainly focused on flexing and responding to the bit.

he did very well for not being consistently ridden for a year. im really looking forward to getting him more in shape.


also found out about the HWRA (hawaii womens rodeo association) having a rodeo on the 6th for county fair! 

im really hoping i get to ride honey and kana in it! i havnt gotten to really BR in about 4 yrs!!!!!1


----------



## gunslinger

It's okay if you don't win, just go have fun! One weekend a month one of the local saddle clubs has a barrel racing night and you see all kinds show up.

Some just walk and some run, but the best time I've seen is only in the 18 second range so no one is giving up their day job and turning pro.

Heck, I think my walking horse can run barrels in the 18 second range, but maybe that's just an old man talking.

Just remember, there's only one first place but everyone that shows up and competes is a winner.

Now, go rodeo girl, and have fun doing it!


----------



## Roperchick

haha thanks!

yeah im def. not expecting a ribbon this time. 

but you never know. they dont have the regulation size pattern here so most of them are running 17's and 18's so maybe i can get my two in there!


i told my parents about it yesterday. and they totally want to come watch haha. they fly in at noon that day so my mom said they plan on driving straight out to watch me once they land O_O no pressure haha


----------



## gunslinger

Cool! Ain't nobody ever going to love ya like momma does.....

Mom and rodeo and both on the same day! You're one lucky gal! 

My guess is mom doesn't care if you win either......she'll be happy to see you regardless.


----------



## Roperchick

haha yeah. i cant wait to see them too! i havnt seen my dad since last christmas so im excited!

ohmygosh! i just realized i have to get a new hat! i dotn have a hat for the rodeo rofl

------

9/28

whew. im tired haha. yesterday the ENTIRE army had a suicide safety standdown. apparently its gotten bad enough that the MAN decided we needed to have a sit down to talk about it....232 suicides in 271 days!


but today is friday....today is a good day haha. i got so much to do though. 

i need to hit up my retention NCO to talk about reenlisting. the next reup time slot is supposed to start 1 october and its supposed to go through september 2014 so thats my time to go since i PCS in march of 2014. blerg. 

honestly though the only way im gonna reup is if i get the 1st cav horse detachment. it should be pretty easy. they dont exactly have alot of 35N volunteering for Hood. so if i do volunteer hopefully ill get it.

then....shark fishing tomorrow with Army Wife and her hubby lol


----------



## gunslinger

March of 2014.....that's way down the road.....I think I'd hold until after the election and see if conditions don't improve with the (hopefully) new administration.

Frankly, I think you're way to eager......why don't you see if they try to court you some.......???


----------



## Roperchick

true true. it is kinda far down the road....but nobody knows how long this slot is going to be open now. or when it opens. so im just gonna talk to em. aargh haha its all so complicated.

i have to reup before jan. of 2014 in order to BE ABLE to.
my DEROS is only 10 months before my ETS so if i dont reup here i wont get to reup. you have to have 12 months left in service in order to PCS so my window is kinda small.

now with their new policy they dont just have an individual re up basis. theres certain time slots for reenlistment and mine happens to fall in the next one.

for now im just gonna talk to the retention NCO and see if 1st cav is an option.

35N are N/N for changing MOS right now so me being able to go to a cav. unit to ride may not even be a possibility...if its not, then im outtie.

if it is possible, then next year during my 12 month mark ill go in to the Career counselor to see what i need to do.

its possible with the BEAR program, i may be able to change to Cav. or something if they have slots and then i can get the Horse Detachment.

but for now its just talk. lol


----------



## Roperchick

10/1

whew. busy busy day today. ive been making lots of 550 bracelets, lanyards, dog collars, even bead animals lately for people. running out of cord lol

so today i was talking to my mom about all of it....of course she brought up rope halters...what ive been avoiding like the plague lol

but apparently shes got like 10-15 people asking her when ill make one for them!

so now i have to order new cord....all new colors all new designs, and do somme experimenting, since ive never made a rope halter before...besides getting a leadrope and rigging a temporary one to get my hrose outta the field haha.

so hopefully ill have my new cord by next weekend and i can get started with it....ill actually be making a hefty little profit from them....

shoot maybe ill just expand my horizons and start doing combos for all my endurance friends back home haha. anything to help get some green back in my truck/ranch fund rofl


other than that...its gonna be a SLOOOOOW week. i have to take my truck in (haha escape not truck....wishful thinking) to get the appraisal done so i can get the bumper fixed, tomorrow is work as usual, but wednesday....wednesday is gonna be AWESOME.

we (my unit) are going down to waimea bay for our "training day". doing beach pt, and then chilling at the beach....were apparently supposed to practice building "individual fighting positions"...but every time i hear them tell us to remember our E-tools to do this ijust picture all of us building sand castles O_O lol. 
and the best part.....

WE GET TO WEAR CIVVIES! woooooh! best. training day. ever.
haha its basically jsut gonna be a fun day. AWESOMENESS


aaaand then my parents get here saturday, theyre gonna meet us (me betina and Armywife) at the rodeo and ill have the weekend with em. woooot


----------



## Roperchick

10/2

good lord. seems like everytime things start going steady i get yanked in another direction.

yesterday i left work early. i had to take my car down to the other side of the island to get the appraisal done....i was literally 30 sec. away from the shop and i get a call from one of my NCO's....


1sgt and CSM were waiting for me and i needed to be in 1sgt's office in my cleanest uniform ASAP. 

i immediatly start stressing...im n hour away on the other side of the island, stuck in construction traffic. i have NO idea what its about. i hadnt gotten in trouble (lately lol)
so i start speeding back as fast as i can. as soon as i get there i change and rush over to his office...but hes already in CSM's office. so me and myy squad leader head over there....im still freaking out. im practically shaking and my squad leaders telling me "calm down. dont stress out. your about to find out whats going on etc"

1sgt steps out and pulls me in to the office...one look at my face and he knows im freaking out. ive never had to go in front of somebody so high ranking im nervous as hell. i HATE talking to authority figures. i always get nervous even when its just casual conversation so you can imagince how i think im about to be booted out of the army or something.


he tells me not to worry and CSM just wants to talk.


so the meeting starts, and apparently the E-8 (navy type) that i work for now has been b**chin about me....he already hated me because he hates ALL soldiers but i was like a particular thorn in his ***.

so my CSM tells me he plans to move me to Delta Co. 

HALLELUJAH! ive wanted D. co since i got here. D. co is 100% tactical, so ill be outside, working in the sunshine doing highspeed REAL army. and not sitting at a desk for 8 hrs a day driving myself insane, trying to avoid everybody.

the days will be longer, and harder. but for realz i am super excited. 

people here dont get that some just are NOT meant to be trapped in doors with NO windows all day. some people just CANNOT sit at a desk staring a t a conputer screen doing nothing all day.

some people do better outside, getting dirty and muddy, working with their hands playing with weapons and other high speed fun things like that lol


the best part.....................

D. Co. DEPLOYS!!!!!!!!!! so hopefully ill get a deployment here! wooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh!


so while yes....this is my "last chance" and its not necessarily a promotion or a reward.....its totally a reward lol.

i KNOW that i can prove myself in Delta. i KNOW that i will be high speed up the shiznit. and this is probably the best thing thats happened to me since i got here! (well 2nd best next to the ranch lol)


after my meeting with CSM, 1SGT and i went back to his office, and he explained....my squad leader (not the temporary one i have but the one that is TDY now) doesnt like me....my plt sgt...doesnt like me (but hes not exactly a good NCO) and the E-8 navy type i work for...hates me...

plus theres gonna be ALOT of resentment because almost 90% of our battalion wants to be in Delta and im getting it so more people are probably gonna hate me....awesome

but whatever. i know who my friends are here.

i honestly just want this week to be done, so i can see my parents, and move to Delta. hahaha


----------



## gunslinger

So, you're army and had to work for the Navy?

Not sure I understand......

Anyway, why did he think you were a thorn in his behind?

I'm thinking you really need a good mentor....maybe try saying hello first Sargent every day so he knows you.....before....he needs to see you....?

Seriously, you need to do some damage control and try and make sure the CSM and 1st Sgt sees you in the way you want to be seen.


----------



## Roperchick

i work at a joint operation facility...thats controlled by navy.

oooh i am. the only REAL problem now is this navy E-8 that basically HATES EVERYTHING. so by me getting delta...which ive been asking for for 1 1/2 yrs ill be getting away from navy guy and hopefully getting some positive looks from now on


----------



## gunslinger

Well, one thing to consider....to get to that rank...E-8....most have had to kiss every butt that came along......so how could they like anyone?


----------



## Roperchick

very true. very true.

im not condemning him or anything....im just glad to be moving away from that poison place.


----------



## Roperchick

10/6

whew todays been awesome so far. me and Army Wife went to the HWRA at Kualoa ranch today....talk about some INTERESTING methods and events...it was pretty awesome.


Army Wife was so excited to ride the mechanical bull...so of course i had to try too...lol it wasnt pretty...

ive ridden one before, but this one was like oiled plastic, no hide no real grip to it just a little rope.

i was wearing jeans (of course) so the first spin and off i go flying haha

Army wife did pretty good though. she aws in shorts so she just stuck to its back haha.

now im just waiting for my parents plane to land so i can go see em!


----------



## Army wife

haha...I'll take a couple of those rope halters!! Hey, I didn't know you were so crafty!!! Yup, I stuck to that puppy like glue!! And not in a good way either :/ The insides of my thighs are bruised as HELL!! Wish it would've been a REAL mechanical bull with REAL hide so you coulda stayed on and gotten your moneys worth. Freakin scam artists...lol


----------



## Roperchick

bahaha ill stick to horses thank you very much lol

naaah i just mess around with stuff alot...like awhile ago i got into makeing leather wallets and knife sheaths n stuffs....

now im into rope haha so halters, collars, bracelets lol...its entertaining 

but yes...ill def. make you one. i just got my new rope YESTERDAY WOOOOOOOOH!


----------



## Army wife

What color rope did you get? Also, I gotta talk to you about dog sitting


----------



## gunslinger

Is RoperChick AWOL?


----------



## Army wife

haha no I don't think so. We just had a busy weekend is all


----------



## Roperchick

haha sorry chick..,and gunslinger!

ive been soooo stinkin busy!

for everybody else(not AW cuz she already knows ) i just moved over to Delta company. so ive been super busy doing some high speed army sh*t

its super awesome. lots of sunshine and running around getting dirty... instead of sitting at a desk for 8 hours a day in a windowless building!

so ive been super tired and busy and havnt had time to really get on!



on a not so good note...Champ my project horse at the ranch was dead lame when i went out on saturday. they had put him in a small slightly sloped paddock so they could dry out his stall and it really messed up his feet and legs. when i got out there he was off his feed, and he could barely walk. i convinced Betina to let me get him back up into his soft level stall and so me and AW walked him back up and got him to eat his breakfast thankfully.

then we had to go help out with pony rides.... :/ blerg haha not so fun....but Betinas new puppie TOTALLY made up for it....after that...............

the Haunted Plantation! woooooh. oh dear lord it was pretty awesome. ill admit to gettin pretty scared a few times....but alot of the time i was laughing so hard at the grown man behind me who was crying that he wanted to go home!

all in all it was a pretty good first week/weekend and tomorrow we have more kickin a** and takin names haha


----------



## Roperchick

oh and i have black and black/grey rope for now..im fixin to get turqoise, blue and orange...


----------



## Roperchick

i dunno if i have enough right now for halters....plus i have to figure out a good pattern for em...but ill totalyl make Bowser a collar if you want! just lmk what colors you want. i can get pretty much anything


----------



## Army wife

Hhmm. Can it be the chocker kind? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

im sure i could find SOMEthing lol. or a leash or something...maybe ill just suprise you lol...but still if you tell me colors i can make something haha


----------



## Roperchick

10/25
phew...crazy day

weve been doing lots of tactical training...and everybody says "train as you fight" got it. makes sence. so i put in 110% every day...does the nco in charge?...no comment...

and there was apparently a live shooter threat on base today. entire base was shut down and we were stuck at the training site an extra 30 min. but oh well....


theres just something about training that gets me twitchy. gets me wired. idk what it is but i def. need to decompress!


----------



## Army wife

Roperchick said:


> 10/25
> phew...crazy day
> 
> weve been doing lots of tactical training...and everybody says "train as you fight" got it. makes sence. so i put in 110% every day...does the nco in charge?...no comment...
> 
> and there was apparently a live shooter threat on base today. entire base was shut down and we were stuck at the training site an extra 30 min. but oh well....
> 
> 
> theres just something about training that gets me twitchy. gets me wired. idk what it is but i def. need to decompress!


Of course NCO's don't, although they did take an oath "...all soldiers are entitled to outstanding leadership. I will provide that leadership..." Lead by example, right? lol (too much helping the hubby study  ) 
Shoot, they were inspecting every vehicle that left post today, mine included! I heard it was an altercation between bf and gf? dumb a$$es. I'd hate to be THAT guy lol


----------



## gunslinger

LOL.....

As you were......

You girls crack me up sometimes....:lol::lol::lol:

If you're going to a fight then I guess you better train hard right?

Dang Roperchick.....you've got to keep from getting busted and sooner or later you'll be the NCO!

You have been behaving yourself haven't you?

How was Mom's visit? Did you post about the rodeo and I just missed it?

Now, carry on.....dismissed!:lol:


----------



## Roperchick

Really? We heard somebody had called in a threat to come on base and start shooting...so they locked down base to make sure he wasnt already here and then inspected all other vehicles as soon as they opened it back up cuz they never caight the guy. Idk. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

messed myself up today.

we had combatives training today for PT. i heart me some hand to hand so i of course jumped right on in.....
only tihng is....im a buck 25 and everybody else outweighs me by at least 15lbs so i was outmatched....i got choked out twice and somewhere in the process i either
a) pulled a muscle
or
b)bruised/broke a couple ribs on my left side....it wasnt too bad this morning while we cleaned weapons but as soon as we started setting up the stuff for "Operation boo" like the huge tent it got worse and worse.

i cant lift my arm more then 6'' from my side now...awesome. so i get to sit here and ice my side for an hour and hopefully be able to go help with the haunted house like i promised...its all up to my team leader.


----------



## Army wife

Ha dude, you got chocked out??!! That's terrible, i never have. Heard it gives you a pretty bad headache after. Hope your side gets better really soon!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

Twice! yeah. the girl i rolled with the last time loves choking people out...somehow i ended up flat on my stomach, and she had the collar of my acu blouse around my throat in a choke hold, and i started seeing black spots, trying to tap out....but she didnt see it until people started screamin at her that i was tapping haha.


----------



## Army wife

Sounds violent lol


----------



## gunslinger

Right after I got out back in 79, I went to the unemployment office and the va guys asked me my profession.....I told him "paid killer"....he didn't think that was funny.....

At the end of the day....every soldier is an infantryman.....


----------



## Roperchick

3 Dec 12

lordy its been so crazy lately. we just got back from the field so now were in unwind mode trying to clean everything to get turned back in....then were supposed to be switching out SCT (tactical ((and my)) platoon) and OPS (strategic platoon) but im lucky (haha sarcasm) enough to have to stay in SCT for another 6 months! yaaaay not. haha
so hopefully by the 18th all this craziness will be done with and we can enjoy the half day schedule for 3 weeks and have a good holiday. im definitely gonna be getting some rope halters made (hopefully) and get some quality time out at the ranch where im not constantly running around helping people and i can finally ride again lol

on the homefront....my dad recently had shoulder surgery and now hes been feeling pretty down like hes gonna be outta comission for ever so now theyre stressing out a little about the move to TX.
but eh theyll survive and well make do somehow lol.


----------



## Roperchick

;/ so my Hawaiin love Champ is up for adoption....right....ive always known this....

now on saturday they are having an open house at the ranch to kinda get some publicity and Betina of course wants me to ride the horses up for adoption. 

Im all for showing people what a great horse Champ is and him finding a wonderful loving forever home...but it just kinda hit me....he could be gone very very soon o_o.....sigh....


----------



## Army wife

Then I shouldn't tell you about today lol


----------



## Roperchick

....oh god what now?


----------



## Roperchick

OHMYGOSH! armywife. well i text betina after i text u right? she is sooooo sweet lol

i told her "so i hear Champ almost found a new home yesterday"

and she text back saying "No way. they were not qualified. However, there is a lady who fell in love with him. She totally qualifys."

my heart about stopped and then she text me saying "that lady is you..."


i tell you chick it made me saw aaaaw shucks lol. but it sure scares my just thinking about all the people that will be there saturday to look at him!


----------



## Army wife

Don't be scared  IF he finds a good home, it will most likely be as a pasture buddy. Sure beats sitting in his stall!! Besides, I'm sure you'd be more then welcome to visit him whenever, esp being a part of the Rescue Ranch Team. That's part of the adoption agreement...random check-ins whenever we want! lol


----------



## Roperchick

Cristmas Eve....

by far the WORST thing about the military? theres never enough time with friends and family. army is always priority. people PCS and ETS and leave all the flipping time And you procrastinate and think oh i have time, ill tell them this some day. and then the army changes orders or priority and poof theyre gone and youre sitting there with whiplash punching yourself because you procrastinated in telling that person what you needed to tell them. and it SUUUUUCKS.

end rant

MERRY ALMOST CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!


----------



## Army wife

I feel ya :/ what would you have said?


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Cristmas Eve....
> 
> by far the WORST thing about the military? theres never enough time with friends and family. army is always priority. people PCS and ETS and leave all the flipping time And you procrastinate and think oh i have time, ill tell them this some day. and then the army changes orders or priority and poof theyre gone and youre sitting there with whiplash punching yourself because you procrastinated in telling that person what you needed to tell them. and it SUUUUUCKS.
> 
> end rant
> 
> MERRY ALMOST CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!


Yea....sorry but you're right.....people move around relatively quick in the army.......Now with cell phones, voice over IP, instant messaging and such I wouldn't think that would be so much of a problem......Christmas was always hard for me, especially being so far away from home.

Hope you had a Merry Christmas to......you having to share the beach with Obama?


----------



## Roperchick

gunslinger said:


> Hope you had a Merry Christmas to......you having to share the beach with Obama?


Lol nope. Ive been avoiding that side of the island during the holidays. People be CRAZY over there haha


----------



## Roperchick

Soooo yesterday...Betina gave me Champ....!!!!!!!!!
She told me if I want him hes mine, no adoption fee just take him lol. I said no at first but then Athena jumped in and said she would try to work out a deal for me to get free board for him....and give me their discount to get him shipped back home!

So realistically I would just be paying the roughly $200 for feed, then $60 for farrier and whatever vet bills he would have....im seriously contemplating it. But 7 probably wont make a decision till after new years


----------



## gunslinger

None of my business, but you'll likely be shipping out sooner rather than later.......I mean,....being in the army, you could be gone before you have a chance to make arrangements for him....depending on national emergencies, foreign powers, etc......things can happen fast.

This is one you might want to really consider before making a commitment. Have you talked to your folks about it?

Horses can sure steal a heart in a hurry can't they?


----------



## Army wife

Worse case scenario, just give him back. Not like your moving him off the property.


----------



## gunslinger

Army wife said:


> Worse case scenario, just give him back. Not like your moving him off the property.


There ya go....problem solved....really kind of like a long term lease with the option to own at the end.....


----------



## Roperchick

yep so the deal we worked out today is im going to sponsor him basically. $250 a month to cover his feed and farrier (2 biggest sore points for me lol) and the rescue still covers his vet bills.

we came to the agreement that it would be a casual sponsorship so i dont havae a set amount of time to sponsor him. that way if a family comes that wants to adopt him and we both approve of them then he will go to them. if not and i still want to get him at my PCS date then i still wont have to pay an adoption fee and they will get me the rescues discount to ship him home which will probably be around $800-900 easy peasy.

plus im going to have alot of extra income headed my way now lol. im going to be training a 3 yr old filly for some friends at the ranch, i have my little side projects (550 creations and ducttape creations ((dont ask lol))) up and running...tomorrow im going to talk to one of the other boarders about working with their horse as well. they just hired one of the volunteers and she is HORRID. she doesnt know how to ride she cant even direct rein or lunge plus she is immensely over this horses weight limit so hopefully i can get the owners AND the poor horse out of a very sticky situation with this crazy chick trying to scam them. (another looong story)

but anyways lots of drama, lots of work, hopefully some good moolah and CHAMP coming my way lolol


----------



## Cacowgirl

Things are looking up! Hope you get some time to spend w/Champ.


----------



## Roperchick

haha thank you^^^ and yes! i got to go out there today and spent a good hour at least just rubbing and loving on him today! 

no riding because his feetz are pretty tender and he kinda tweaked his bad leg being a fool in the arena but quality time with him is always fun lol



in other news i started helping Chrissy and Tyler with their new filly today. She is SO smart and so willing but shes still just a baby.
Puwey (1st owner) always keeps his horses in stalls, and where they got her from she was also stuck in a stall so i dont think she every really got the chance to get out ans stretch her legs alot.

and shes also never been on a lunge line before so she was a little nervous and unsure about what i was asking of her. also the halter they had on her was a little big so i didnt really have alot of leverage so twice when she got fed up she ducked her head and turned away then pulled the rope outta my hands, so i have a nice rope burn on my palm now. shame on me for not wearing my gloves!

but she quickly got the hang of it and began walking/trotting in a nice even circle around me and after me, Tyler and we ended it shortly after. so all in all a good session with her!


----------



## Roperchick

Oh GOODNESS! I went with Betina, and my 2 friends to one of Betinas friends house today. And....
He has one of Champs babies!!!!
Dear lord she is one of the most well put together horses I've seen on this island. She's about 15-15.2hh around 1200lb and she's a complete carbon copy of her daddy! I am ABSOLUTLEY in LOVE. According to B she is only about 4-5 yrs old! So what am I planning on doing??? Save my pennies because I. WANT. HER!

Gorgeous QH bum there!









She's got her daddies silly personality









And she's got her daddies face!!!!!!!!








(dad)


----------



## Roperchick

22 Jan 13

well this has been a stressful new year so far!
the army has decided that i owe them about $900 in backpay(from when i lost my rank and they never changed my pay) so ive been informed that they plan on taking it out in one big chunk this next pay check...meaning ill get about $100 awesome.

then i find out one of my friends died on sunday. He was rearened and run over on his bike and died at the hospital! not a good day today.

to add on to ALL that i find out the company has changed our mission cycle. now instead of our FTX being in may it will be in June....so i may not get to go home for my sisters wedding in chich im supposed to be the Maid Of Honor! 

the cycle will also continue all the way to October. and we will be in the field for 2 weeks in June, 2 in July (we get to train all the tunnel rats on the tactical side...yay. not.) and then we will be going to....wait for it....


TEXAS for a month! about the only good news ive had all day. we get to go back to 'Merica for a full month in september and go to my lovely TX home and play in the field there!


so hopefully tomorrow is a better day(i have a pt test so thats never GOOD) and i can get out to the ranch for some much needed alone time with my boy Champ....lets just hope that hes SOUND finally. hes been lame for 3 weeks now!!!!!

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## gunslinger

That's very similar to my experience and it appears some things never change......the needs of the army being one of them.


----------



## Roperchick

Wooh. So right Gunslinger haha

Wow i haven't updated in awhile. Buuuut since im sitting here on guard duty freezing my bum off I figure, what the heck right? Lol

I finally got to ride Champ this Saturday. Tubbos so fat my saddle won't fit him!  haha and I got my rope out and started getting him used to it even though I'll probably never rope off him.

After that I had such a LOVELY time bathing the donkeys *sarcasm* surprisingly the younger/shyer one Rio did better than his big bro Marty.

The army finally fixed my pay and I'm "living the life" pulling guard at the motor pool....in the rain.....then I get to stay up all day for some high speed training...then sleep till tomorrow night when I have staff duty Lol. Its gonna be awesome


----------



## gunslinger

Bet they didn't give you any bullets.....did they?

Kind of silly IMO, put someone on guard duty, give them a weapon, but no bullets.


----------



## Roperchick

Lol I don't even have a rifle! Haha just me and my super awesome self...and the 3 or more knives I usually have on me. 

This is more of a formality type of deal

We have sensitive items out and would indeed need guards in a hostile environment so according to regs. My poor frozen self has to be here


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Lol I don't even have a rifle! Haha just me and my super awesome self...and the 3 or more knives I usually have on me.
> 
> This is more of a formality type of deal
> 
> We have sensitive items out and would indeed need guards in a hostile environment so according to regs. My poor frozen self has to be here


Now tell me...just how cold can Hawaii be?


----------



## Roperchick

gunslinger said:


> Now tell me...just how cold can Hawaii be?


hey im used to island temps now haha. its freeeeezing when its below like 65ish



anywho. I didn't get to go ot to the ranch at all this past weekend, since we were doing drivers training (holy god if I had a crap ton of money I would buy me a HMMWV just to go mudding in SOOOOO AWEOME) so I wasn't able to get honey ready for this rodeo I was supposed to do on Saturday AT ALL.

and I was told I may/may not have staff duty Friday night so rodeo plans are no more 

oh well I guess. hopefully I can make it out this Saturday afternoon at least or something.



also, my sisters wedding is approaching way way too fast for my liking. lol I am sooo not looking forward to having to wear a dress...but being in Dallas for my big 21 is gonna be AWESOME. haha and then well be able to work on getting the ranch cleaned up some more and I get to go 

H.O.M.E. to see Charlie boy who I havnt seen in over a year and a half....way way way way way way too long there.


----------



## Roperchick

5 March 13

well I guess I should update this every once in a while lol

hmmmm to start off I got my Specialist back last Friday! (yay!)

uuuum im getting a new tattoo either Friday night or Saturday night and then Saturday a bunch of people from co are goin to Kaena point to do a beach clean up and snorkeling/whale watching/dolphin/turtle etc watching as well

its basically just been work work work since the new year lol

oh and I finally got to put in for leave so hopefully 1 june I get to go to TX for my sisters wedding and then go home to see my kids for a couple weeks!!!!! yay!


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> 5 March 13
> 
> well I guess I should update this every once in a while lol
> 
> hmmmm to start off I got my Specialist back last Friday! (yay!)
> 
> uuuum im getting a new tattoo either Friday night or Saturday night and then Saturday a bunch of people from co are goin to Kaena point to do a beach clean up and snorkeling/whale watching/dolphin/turtle etc watching as well
> 
> its basically just been work work work since the new year lol
> 
> oh and I finally got to put in for leave so hopefully 1 june I get to go to TX for my sisters wedding and then go home to see my kids for a couple weeks!!!!! yay!


Now try and behave yourself so you can keep your stripes!

You mentioned awhile back you were thinking about re-enlisting. Anything ever come of that idea?

How long do you plan to be on leave?


----------



## Roperchick

gunslinger said:


> Now try and behave yourself so you can keep your stripes!
> 
> You mentioned awhile back you were thinking about re-enlisting. Anything ever come of that idea?
> 
> How long do you plan to be on leave?


Haha for sure. I've been on my best behavior......ROFL

I am still planning on , I just have to go to the retention NCO in our bde to see when my reenlistment window opens and what my choices are.

And my paperwork was for the 1st-28th of June and it looks/sounds like its going to be approved


----------



## Roperchick

15 Apr 13

Well well well.... I am sooo bad at updating this haha.

Its just been Cuh-razyyyy lately.

My leave got approved (score!) So ill have two weeks in TX for my sisters wedding and two weeks at home riding it up! Not looking forward to the whole dress thing but hey, it was a good excuse to get new boots . 

Found out I'm going to the SGT board in September *gasp* I've been avoiding that like the plague but no more apparently!

Champ has 2 potential adoptee people, neither of which I really approve of but not much I can do about it. And really, this is what I wanted, was to find him a home :/

I've also been talking to the retention NCO in my company and looks like if I want to go to Hood I'm gonna have to extend here!!!! Till my reenlistment window opens and then go try out for the horse cav unit I want. Which yeah ill suck being here longer but worth it in the end I guess.

Now just counting down the days till I get to see my kids!!!!!


----------



## gunslinger

Not looking forward to the dress thing? Why not?


----------



## Roperchick

Lol I haven't worn a dress since I was 9 yrs old foe my cousins wedding.

Me+dresses= catastrophe
Plus my 1sgt basically demanded I bring pictures back as proof. All they ever see me in is ACU's and jeans and cowboybl boots lol so yeah.


----------



## gunslinger

Don't worry, I'm sure you'll look great in a dress, as you'll be the most beautiful girl there....except the bride, or course.....

Besides, if you haven't been in a dress in that many years then it's probably time anyway....:wink:

For the record, this old guy likes a honey in a dress!:lol:


----------



## Roperchick

Haha well thanks. I guess ill find out soon! Only 25 days till im on leave oh goodness.


But anyways im thinking I may close out this journal when I get back. Then maybe ill start a new one after I figure out what the heck im gonna do with my life lol. right now since I still have an obligation here my life is kinda laid out FOR me haha

But eh. Well see.


----------



## Roperchick

14 May 14

17 days and counting till I FINALLY veto to leave this rock (if only temporarily). And its just in time haha. 

Its been super hectic at work. Right now I'm trying to get a new position as the Maintenance NCo for all our vis but its kind of up in the air right now.

And I finally got the funds and the time to get my new tattoos and will of course post pics when I get them.


----------



## gunslinger

Well Roper Chick....I hope you continue this blog.....yours is one I always read....

I remember the times I was short.....you're a two digit midget. 

Got your dress all set?


----------



## Roperchick

I do indeed have my dress ready. Picked it up last night and it'll fly home with me in my garment bag with my Class A's. I promise I'll have pictures lol. My entire company has already demanded pics of the "cowgirl wearing girl clothes" haha so I'll post them on here too.

Yeah I'm super stoked. I fly out late on the first, so basically I'm turning 21 (June 2) on the plane lol. Shopefully I can sweet talk a steward into going by TX time so I can get some booze 5 hours earlier haha.


----------



## Roperchick

23 May 13

Hmmmm hmmm hmmmm its been busy busy busy lol

Let's see, I'm down to 8 days till leave, 9 till I'm of legal age to partake in alcoholic beverages ;P, 16 till I have to wear the dreaded dress, 22 till I see my kids!!!!! Aaaaaah going crazy-psycho lol and procrastinating like a mofo. I still have to clean both my cars, get my registration done for my escape, pack, and I dunno haha

Just found out that there's a little boy that wants to adopt Champ too! Kinda sad but then again this is what I've wanted lol. Plus I've only seen him like 3 times in the last 4 months so it'll be good for him.


----------



## Roperchick

allright...im going to attempt to update this haha

soooo I flew away from the horrible island of doom on june 1st...turned 21 on the plane so of course...I bought alcoholz. got me some baileys and coke aand it was DELICIOUS.

Got to Dallas, met my new soon-to-be BIL and had my birthday lunch and more alcohol.

then the rest of that week is just a blur filled with meeting my super awesome niece and nephew, getting ready for the wedding, going out to the farm all week etc.

pictures are here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/finally-some-vacation-pictures-huge-picture-216498/

theres ALOT of work to still be done to get the farm running smoothly again. while we were at it we started looking at other properties around Saint Jo. we found this AWESOME 120 acre property with a nice little 4 bed 2 bath house. it has about 50 acres at the front which would be perfect for hay or pasture, another 20 is the house and work shed and the oil field(bleh) and then 50 in the back with a nice....ROPING ARENA. I'm in love.
pretty sure this is the one but we still have a lot of work selling the old house, getting insurance etc in order and all that.

anyways...the wedding was on the 8th and it was beautiful. time FLEW that day lol no pictures yet sorry.

then we stayed a couple extra days to help my sister and new BIL pack up the wedding and gifts so they could go off to St. Thomas island for their honey moon. and we left on the 12.

I cannot even BELIEVE how big Charlie is now. I taped him yesterday and he stands 16.2hh and is a whopping 1350lbs! hes HUGE.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/charlie-red-pictures-216554/

this past 1 1/2 weeks has just been a bliss of playing with all my kids, going sorting, hanging with friends I haven't seen in 1 1/2 years and hanging with my family. 
I think my mom is just trying to pack in everything possible in these last few days I have left here.
tomorrow we're going to Durango for a 10 mile bike ride, then going to the alpine slide and other fun stuff in CO.
Saturday we're doing the...*X RUN!* 5k runwith 15 obstacles. and mud. lots and lots and lots of mud. there WILL be pictures haha


and Saturday we are going to do a trail ride up in Cherry Creek with my old trainer so its gonna be a very busy weekend.


----------



## gunslinger

Actually, I was thinking about you yesterday, wondering when you'd post.....

No place like home is there? Quite beautiful.....I bet you miss it don't you?


----------



## Roperchick

Oooooh i was. Going crazy without it.

Now im back in hawaii and im going crazy from missing it.


So basically heres my life plan haha.


I got into contact with the 1st Cav horse detachment and basically that has completely dead-ended.

The only reason for me to stay in would be for that so my plan is now to get outta heah!
My DEROS is 10 March 2014 and my ETS is 22 Feb 2015. What im going to go for is the 6 month voluntary early seperation so ill hopefully get out august 22 2014.

If I do get that chances are ill be stuck here the extra 5 months but thats way more acceptable to me than getting booted somewhereelse for 5 montbs and trying to get used to a new unit and new sops for a very short amount of time.

Right now im trying to get my TA back so I can get started on some classes to get my EMT license, go work for Dallas FD and eventually use my GI bill to get my paramedic/nursing 

Its kinda freaky thinking I could potentially be just over a year from my freedom but im just counting down the days, this is definitely the right choice for me.

Catty as it may sound I seriously feel like I've been living 2 lives. The army is like my temporary insanity/ wake up call to get my life going and get some experience/money in my pocket while I pull my head outta my butt and figure out what im going to do with my life ; P


----------



## gunslinger

Yea, well, I think that's a darn good plan.

I read 10 brigades are going to be cut, and something like 70,000 troops. The Army might get hard to live with during and shortly after the cuts.....

Health care is the place to be if you can find a job you like.

I'm sure you're going to be fine and do very well....

Now, changing the subject....where's the dress pictures?


----------



## Roperchick

Hahaha all right all right I give.
We don't have the official wedding photos yet but here's one of me and my friend Kristi (teehee Christy and Kristi). And one of me and my mom. I'm on the left in both...obviously lol


----------



## gunslinger

Yep, I was right!


----------



## Roperchick

^^lol


Well anyways I don't know what it is but as soon as somebody mentions retention or reenlistment...the retention NCOs and officers pop smoke lol.

I've been trying to track mine down since I got back with no luck. Its a real possibility that I could be out ta the army August 22 2014. Aaaand I can't get a solid answer because he's never here! Grrr

Oh well.

Since I'm stuck here for now I just got a new TA form so I figure I'll start getting some college done on the army's dime while Im at it.

Not like were doing anything else since they just cancelled our TDY for no reason lol.



Oh and a picture!!!
Meet Obama. A neighbors bull that were using to breed the big mommas again since our move to tx has been put on hold.


----------



## gunslinger

On my dream sheet, I had listed for over seas duty that I wanted to be stationed in Germany. I got sent to Korea.

For stateside duty, I had Homestead Air Force Base, south of Miami and yes, at that time, there were a couple of battalions of army stationed there.

So, while in Korea I realized the army was going to do the opposite of what I asked them to do so I changed my dream sheet to Ft. Bliss Tx.

Know where they sent me?

Yep....Homestead Air Force Base FL.

So, to get the army to do what you want them to do, act like you really want the opposite..... want out? Act like you want to stay in.

Big cuts to the military are coming.....it's not going to be a fun place to work.....at least not until those military loving republicans are back in control and that might be awhile. Lets hope it happens sooner rather than later while there is still a military left.


----------



## Roperchick

Haha sounds like the army for sure^^^ 

I just wish I could do that to get the cav unit I want...buuuut my MOS can't go to those units anyways. Plus....I just really don't want to anymore lol


I did get my TA form done...haven't heard back yet which is ****ing me off since I only have a couple more weeks to sign up for classes. But hopefully it'll get signed in time.

I wanted to get the process started this weekend but then my internet went out and I have no TA yet so I said sxrew it. I was going paintballing with my buddies.....then they never text me about it this morning.
Pretty sure I got stood up. Hmmm

Then. I was invited to a party at another friends house.....text him for the address....no answer. So I text ANOTHER friend for a ride since he was taking some others...he told me he was leaving at 3( were doing a BBQ). And I just pulled into our parking lot...and who do you think drove by me with everybody in his car?

Yup the guy that said he'd give ME a ride.

So I text yet ANOTHER friend to ask if I could borrow his jack since ol' Moby the Mazda (trouble maker lemon car I can't get rid of) has a flat....he said he'd have to "think about it". w.t.f. I need a jack for all of one after noon while I get a new tire from ACROSS THE STREET and just. Agh whatevs.


So I'm pretty much over humanity for today. Going to go watch R.I.P.D. with me myself and I tonight.


----------



## gunslinger

The army bases I was stationed at, and the air force base as well, had a auto shop poor ole GI's could use. They had most every tool too.....

Maybe you could get a jack there?


----------



## Roperchick

Well usually....but its saturday...and hawaii....so its closed lol


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Well usually....but its saturday...and hawaii....so its closed lol



Closed on Saturday when most of the GI's are off work? That's just another reason "military" and "intelligence" shouldn't be used in the same sentence.

That just doesn't make any sense at all..

Come to think of it....that kind of reminds me why I got out......

Now the real issue....every car comes with a jack....where's yours?


----------



## Roperchick

Well....ol' moby is a true lemon...and he came with neither a jack...nor spare tire lol....thats why he was so cheap


----------



## Roperchick

Today has just been full of complete randomness.

I learned a very valuable lesson today as well.....if your name is Castle and you have a horrid track record. with technology then save everything because your PlayStation 3 wseriously couldn'tcrash and you will lose all the progress you have on your game. Awesome.

story time: so I was in Starbucks and the guy asked for my name right? So i told him castle because that's what I'm used to everybody calls me Castle and his comment to that was "that is a very strong, fortressy name"......i seriously couldn't even think of a reply.



Went on with my day and I get a text from my squadleaderthat I wasin HUGE trouble with1sgt because he had gone through the barracks and was mad at how messy they were and yelled at my plt sgtsincw its my week.

So I had to call my squad lead, my plt sgt AND 1sgt to explain that my arewas knly this one hallwayand one of the laundry rooms thati had alreadycleaned this morning...dafuq?? Still waiting to find out more....ihate thearmy.


But Beightspot of theday.found out one of my favorite book series is doing a signed book giveaway fora new release along with signed book platea, and 3 signed bookmarkers...aaaaand 2 free short stories! So stoked!

End randomness.


----------



## gunslinger

FTA all the way!


----------



## Roperchick

Oh my god. I just saw that post. My tablet is soooo bad with the space bar....


Anyways today kinda sucked....alot.

Started out good I suppose. I got started on registering for classes and all.

But heres the thing. Theres this one E-6 well call her ssg A. And shes one of those that all she sees is her career. She doesnt care about helping soldiers and she'll throw anybody under the bus. But in my f***ed up unit shes a shining star.

Well I dont know why she has this peraonal vendetta against me. Shes had this horrible "youre a sh*tbag soldier" attitude towards me ever since I got back from leave. And the thing is I've hardly spoken to her. She had only been in the company for about 1 week when I got back so its not like I gave MYSELF this bad rep.

Im pretty sure that the other 2 females (who hate me) have been telling her stories about me. 

And yeah I may have come to the company with a less than stellar record. I think THATS where shes getting this view of me. Which is totally unfounded. I've been putting 110% into everything, kept my nose cleam, stayed out lf trouble, volunteered for EVERYTHING. But she hasnt been here to see it so she's going off others opinions of me.

Anyways, so I have this giant target on my back from her. She calls me out at PT, blames me for mistakes, calls me out when we have down time like I'M the ONLY one sitting there waiting for a tasking or something.

My squad leader has pulled her aside 3 times now to tell her to back off, and im not her soldier and if theres a problem my squad leader will take care of it ( hallelujah for her. She's one of tbe rare good ones)

When we play soccer for pt I join in, its one of my most favorite things to do on this earth. Second only to horses. And my profile is run at own pace and distance so im well within my rights to be playing. But she flips out , shell call me out in the middle of the game about my prodile...which in the first place is not open knowledge. Profiles are needed only for my CoC. Whish she is not.

Today though. She crossed the line. The acting 1sgt decided that we're basically having a company sports pt tomorrow to prepare those playing sports on wed. to practice. I wasnt even allowed to sign up for anything because of this ssg even though she let her soldier on profile sign up. 
Then she made a big ol' fuss today that I was going to play tomorrow to the acting 1sgt that i shouldnt get to play because it would be a reward and if im not even running at pt...which I do but I cant do alot...so he banned me from ALL sports, whether pt, o-day or even just frg for fun sh*t. And for pt I have to make my own plan now that fits my profile...but I'm not allowed to do it with my plt.

What. The. ****. Is THAT?! That is complete bullsh*t. I give everything at pt and im trying to work my way off profile. Pain or no pain. And now I cant even workout with my main supporters an motivation. The only reason I can push myself so hard at pt is because I have eveybody else there and I dont want to be seen as the shammer and sh*tbag some see me as.

Now they're trying to completely ostracise me and call me out more.



Then it hit me. This e-6 ( sheoesnt deserve to be called as her rank. She doesn't deserve her rank) is using me as her scapegoat to advance her career. All she cares about is being sgm and im a bullet point on her ncoer to get her there. 


Part of the nco creed is to MOTIVATE AND LEAD. Instead she is demoralizing and a career ruiner. NCOs like her...and "leadership" like hers is why I am SOOOO ready to get out.


Going into the army I was probably its biggest supporter. Everything was HOOAH. I was ready to be part of a team, and serve my country. 

But this isnt thesame army it was when I joined. This is the army of team everybody for themselves and backstabbers. And fighting and serving themselves before others.


I want no part of it any more.

End rant


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Going into the army I was probably its biggest supporter. Everything was HOOAH. I was ready to be part of a team, and serve my country.
> 
> But this isnt thesame army it was when I joined. This is the army of team everybody for themselves and backstabbers. And fighting and serving themselves before others.
> 
> 
> I want no part of it any more.
> 
> End rant


Yea, well, about the same thing happened to me some 35 years ago or so....Except I was stupid enough to re-enlist, and then it went bad. I think I eluded to it in some other posts with Okiegal....

Fortunately I was able to get out on breach of contract after serving 3 years 19 days, four hours and 32 minutes, and I have 3 honorable discharges. I kept one framed and on the commode for a long time....symbolic I guess, honorable discharge, commode....I think you get it...

Just keep that smile on your pretty face, keep you mouth shut, and ride the train till it gets to the station. They want to give you an attitude, label you with an attitude problem and then put the screws to you.

What you want is that honorable discharge and the things that go with it.

You've made it this long okay so play along and close the deal. Don't settle for anything less.


----------



## Roperchick

gunslinger said:


> Yea, well, about the same thing happened to me some 35 years ago or so....Except I was stupid enough to re-enlist, and then it went bad. I think I eluded to it in some other posts with Okiegal....
> 
> Fortunately I was able to get out on breach of contract after serving 3 years 19 days, four hours and 32 minutes, and I have 3 honorable discharges. I kept one framed and on the commode for a long time....symbolic I guess, honorable discharge, commode....I think you get it...
> 
> Just keep that smile on your pretty face, keep you mouth shut, and ride the train till it gets to the station. They want to give you an attitude, label you with an attitude problem and then put the screws to you.
> 
> What you want is that honorable discharge and the things that go with it.
> 
> You've made it this long okay so play along and close the deal. Don't settle for anything less.



Lol first off kudos to you good sir for getting through my post. Yesterdaywas jusr....yeah. I was so ****ed I woke my buddy up and made him go to tne gym for some quality time on the punching bag for like 3 hours. And my parents tried to call me and I did one of tnose "im in a homicidal mood and cant talk, but love yall and call yall tomorrow" hang up deals theyre familiar with haha.

Im just trying to concentrate on keeping my head down and breezing through this last year and getting out scott free with my clearance and good name o.o

Yeah prerty much any intentions I had of re-upping is kaput haha. Im ready to permanently rock the civvies.


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Lol first off kudos to you good sir for getting through my post. Yesterdaywas jusr....yeah. I was so ****ed I woke my buddy up and made him go to tne gym for some quality time on the punching bag for like 3 hours. And my parents tried to call me and I did one of tnose "im in a homicidal mood and cant talk, but love yall and call yall tomorrow" hang up deals theyre familiar with haha.
> 
> Im just trying to concentrate on keeping my head down and breezing through this last year and getting out scott free with my clearance and good name o.o
> 
> Yeah prerty much any intentions I had of re-upping is kaput haha. Im ready to permanently rock the civvies.


Don't let the ba***rds get you down. Remember the seven deadly sins and focus on the seven contrary virtues.

A year isn't so long....just keep your head in the game and give them the best you have all the way to the end.

Cowgirl UP!


----------



## my2geldings

You can do this! You're a tough chick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Well thanks you two!!!

-_- I had a really long post typed out and then my phone zoomed out and freaked and I lost it all....

So lets try this again!

So today I decided to eun withcthe peeps for PT. Figure if A wants to talk drap ill just work my bum off to rub it in her face ; P

We ran about a mile out to the pull up bars and ill admit I was sucking that first one haha. Did our upper body workout and ran back a mile. This one was alot better! Got my breathing down and it only hurt alittle. Im pretty sure that was 80% conditioning since I havent run any kind of distance for 2ish yrs.

But man, when I hit my second wind. Woooh I was just flying high as a kite lol. Just proves though how much I have to get back if I'm getting those endorphins after only a mile.

In other news....I officially hate the Ed center we have here.

Like wtf kind of COLLEGE COUNCELOR sits on my TA for 3 more days after approving it before taking off the hold.

And then doesn't tell me that I have to have either the SAT or the ACT to even GO to college. 

Seriously though. I understand that my school is non LOI (letter of instruction. So they dont work with goarmyed.com) but you people are NOT just paid to sit on your fat butts and print out college flyers. To me a counselor should be sitting down with me TAKING me through the process step-by-step.

Im just am ig'nant country bumpkin that went straight from high school to the army. I dont know any of this. I had to bluff my way through the college application and I'm emailing this school, im sure sounding like a complete newb, when these so called "counselors" just gave me an example sheet of the cost or courses...

NEWS FLASH D-bags. I CANT GET THAT IF I CANT GET INTO COLLEGE!!!!!! 

So somehow in the next week I have to get my HS transcripts and my college transcripts (21 hrs from my AIT) to them.
I have to pull my HS education that I havent though about in 4 yrs out my a** and find somewhere that I can take one of these tests 

Oh yeah my "ed center" only does those tests once a month at the end of the month...so not in time for me to enroll. 

Seriosuly W.T.F. yall are an EDUCATION. CENTER. Your supposed to have tools and help people going to college.


Grrr oh well.

I dont remember it being this complicated for my sister....but then again she had my mkm and dad there to yell at people for her haha. 

I'll get it done...eventually. I'm just glad this week is like admin week so I CAN work on this.


----------



## gunslinger

That's okay little sister....you just rant on.....

Now seriously, you didn't think you could get in any respectable college in america without your high school transcripts did you?

Yes, it's work to get edumicated....:shock:

When you finish college you won't be a ig'nant country bumpkin anymore now will you? But you'll always be a country bumpkin...

You seem to be pretty stressed out ever sense you got back on the island....maybe you should go spend some quality time on the back of one of those horses....Might help clear your head a bit.....


----------



## Roperchick

Haha no I knew they would want them....but I completely forgot. I've been rushing for all this since my TA took so long. So I don't even have official transcripts from my high school. I do have my college hours transcript from AIT though so that's one less worry on my list haha.

I am indeed a born and raised country bumpkin...but country bumpkin life takes moolah...and moolah takes edumication lol 



Its just been crazy insane since I got back. Before I left everything was chilled out relaxed we were toning down and getting the finishing jobs done for FTX.

Get back I have 20 new people needing my help a new 1sgt new NCO support. I'm trying to figure out college and getting out and getting back to the mainland.

I wish I could go give my boy champ a hug. But unfortunately my sponsorship was up while I was gone in June and the new sponsors are NOT welcing towards me and don't want me there.....which puzzles me because before I left they were asking me to give their son lessons with champ.

The rescue itself is going down the drain. The people don't know the first thing about horses and horse health care and I have no actual power to do anything so the horses are just in had bad shape and I don't want part of that so I'm kinda in a rut lol


----------



## Roperchick

I'm SO glad they made us cut combative 2 hours early for this "hurricane" we were going to be hit by *scoff* it hasn't even rained since 1600 today. LAME!


Anywho, my poor father. He made a FB account this yr so he could keep in touch with my and my sister. He has NEVER actually posted anything unless my mother helped him haha.

So anyways today was his 52nd birthday and all his FB friends wished him so. He asked my sister for help in "reply all cuz I don't want to have to reply to each individual"ally"  so she showed him the magic of a status update!

I got all excited that he had actually posted until KT answered that she did it for him. But then HE got on and replied (holy confusing. I never new if it was actually him). and my mom called me saying my dad was on the computer painstakingly trying to be "hip" and talk to his baby girl(me) on big bad Facebook....this is the man that uses his two pointer fingers while biting his tongue taking 5 minutes to type out a sentence hahahaha made my day.



But yeah. Were doing the level 1 cert for combatives all week. and we got cut off after only two hours to go "get water and batteries and stay indoors for the big storm"

And granted it did rain....about as much as it rains everg day. And noting since 4 which was 3 hours ago.....I better see some crazy lightning and torrential downpours if they expect to be excused from taking away my rolling time! ;P


----------



## Roperchick

oh army.


ive been dpulling guard ALL week. im stir crazy from being stuck in one place 12 hrs a day for 5 days..

Thursday I didn't get off till midnight then went in Friday at 0500. got off at 1600 to go to staff duty and got off staff duty at 0900 on Saturday just in time to go get my car fixed. then my friends bike broke down in Honolulu so I had to go pick her up. and then had to go pick my car up after it got fixed. 

finally got to my room and its so stinking cold in here because the A/C is messed up so I didn't sleep till like midnight last night...and woke up at 0600 because im hardwired for it now lol

so im like stoned im so out of it but oh wellz.
got to spend some quality time with my pencils and sketch pad while on guard at least.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/art-update-i-may-actually-update-227178/

and got some lovely pictures from my mother of my niece and nephew on my horses!

Colin on Sugar. He was so proud that he got to ride Sugar AND Josie without a lead! and Josie trotted (she was trying to go to the gate haha but shes like a Cadillac and you cant even tell shes trotting)! ohmygosh he was so excited. I have video to but its on my phone which is stupid.








And my dad with Josie and Addi. she was SOOOO mad that she didn't get to go off the lead with Josie.








but anyways. I at least have tomorrow of as a comp day. then Tuesday I have to go to the dentist *shudder* Tuesday night I have staff duty again and Wednesday another appointment. so im really only working like 2 days this week 

tonight im just gonna chill out and drink with guy friend...and sleep....a lot.

that is all


----------



## Wallaby

Basically I feel like you should know that whenever I "like" your posts, I'm liking the good stuff and hating the bad!! <3 :hug:


----------



## Roperchick

Of course of course!! ^^^ haha

Ohmygosh I've been completely lazy the last two days.

Jake (guy friend) and I were supposed to go see Two Guns last night...and I was like...my I'm not getting our of my pajamas so how bout we just chill in my room drink a couple beers and watch gorgeous Randy Orton in 12 Rounds 2: Reloaded. So we did hahahahaha


Then my comp day today was filled with me not waking till 1130 GLORIOUS!!!! And emailing WTAMU and Cochise college to get some edumication. Then went and saw Two Guns by myself (I love mark wahlberg). got some new duct tape for the duct tape wallets I make and sell and having a mark wahlberg marathon....so not really productive at all lol


Oooh how I am dread I g getting up at 0500 for PT tomorrow though -_- hahah oh well


----------



## Roperchick

Three Very important things that i have in life....
1. Dentists are EVIL.

2. dont EVER volunteer to do 2 days of staff duty in one week....

3. If you're gonna ignore 2. Then don't do the second day of staff duty after already being up for 2 days straight and have to go to a PHA appointment right after staff duty l, racking up a total of 56 house awake with less than 1 1/2 hours of sleep since Monday.

I'm euther a. Going to snap and become completely homicidal or b. Dall asleep in the exam riom at the appt. If I'm left alone in there for Kore than 2 minutes.


Omg and I still have to get through another 1 3/4 hours of SD. 

Work tomorrow is gonna suuuuuck


----------



## gunslinger

Wow, you broke the first enlisted rule.

Never volunteer for anything.

When I was in basic training the DI asked if there were any truck drivers in the platoon. Several guys raised there hand and left with the drill Sargent.....we marched by them a few hours later and the trucks they were driving were wheelbarrows.....

Hope you get some sleep soon baby sister.....:wink:


----------



## Roperchick

oh I did eventually haha

I knooooow ohmygosh. I learned my mistake...again. wont be volunteering for anything any more lol


today though. my and my friends are going out to the ranch  gonna be interesting. from what ive been hearing the people there have just gone crazy and are running it into the ground....so there may be some drama. oh gosh.


----------



## Roperchick

well....got nothing done this weekend hahahahaha

went and saw champskies. hes fat and sassy as usual.
























tried to find out if hes even being sponsored any more. if not I totally want to go out and start riding him again. I asked around and nobody could tell me anything about it. and emailed B but she hasn't gotten back to me yet :/

and got some more drawing done...ish.....
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/art-update-i-may-actually-update-227178/page2/

drawing is soooo frustrating! haha. im so ocd about getting my details correct and then I just say screw it usually and rush things....so im making myself slow down and look at each individual piece of the picture...hmmmm maybe I should do that in real life???? nah...too deep lolol

definitely not looking forward to work tomorrow. but on the plus side its just a 4 day this week because we have Friday off. so just gotta make it through to Thursday!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

picture story time!

today...was like the definition of army fail.

started out I was going to take D6 (one of the HMMWV's) down to shafter, PMCS all the vics down there and then come back...so Happy Castle








then they said we had to take one of the generator trailers down and bring another up. Castle doesn't have a trailer license so not happy Castle.










then we found out we couldn't move the trailer and we didn't actually have another one so "stand by to stand by"...= hopeful Castle.









we "stood by" from 0900-1340....Unhappy Castle first had toooooo much fun editing pictures and then said f*** this and went and slept in the back of her HMMWV. (and doucher sgt saw sleeping Castle so so stole Castles phone and took pictures :/)















(no idea why I told this all in third person hahahahaha)

also found out that I have a PT test tomorrow and im the ONLY ONE taking it. WTF.

whatever. tomorrow I also have to go deal with a**hole people in S1 to get a new CAC. and go down to shafter too probably.


----------



## Roperchick

So excited!!!!!! My "baby" (HMMWV) is finally fixed and I get to pick him back up next week!!! Woooooh. I wuv my truck....yes....I'm excited for a truck....that isn't mine.

Also. I totally owned my fearless leader yesterday. Apparently I'm the ONLY person capable of backing a generator trailer with a HMMWV. Like really??

I mean I dont mind. I f*king love driving them for absolutely any reason but come on. I spent ten minutes just watching one SSG try to ground guide another Ssg and both failed epically. So I just offered to jump in and with NO ground guide and only one mirror managed to back it and unhook it in 2 min flat. Ballin'! Hahaha

Yeah I felt like a BOSS. 

And I'm unofficially the company driver=more time behind the wheels of my favorite trucks. Epic!

Unfortunately that also means I'm the only one that they go to every time they break something
...like they broke my dang generator yesterday. So ****ed but that's all right because I also f*ing love learning to fix this stuff too.

Can you say grease monkey haha


Aaaand I totally bombed my PT test. Got 80-80-80 in all of it so I'm FINALLY getting back to where I was before I broke my ribs last year. Phew.

Let's see....oh and WTAMU is FINALLY helping me get signed up so this unedumicated country bumpkin is going to get smart n stuff

So to wrap up this rambling jumble mess....castle=good week.

And just because I love this video:


----------



## gunslinger

Dang baby sister, you might be a Joe, but the all the expletives you sound like a sailor......


----------



## Roperchick

:shock:huh. I don't know why it did that....I want even trying to put the bad f words in there stoooopid phone. I swear its possessed. and cross my heart...I wasn't saying those words lol.


----------



## Roperchick

well im on my computer and not my demonic phone (im seriously about to chuck it into the ocean then get a replacement...this ones only 2 1/2 months old! grrr)


anywho. today has been pretty productive already and its only noon! got my supps (im turning into a workout nut oh god!) saw my friend who I haven't seen in a month. ran into some other friends and were gonna hang out later. got my car cleaned got my paperwork ready for college. its a good day.

aaaaand mi amigo Jake actually knows spanishs so I once again have somebody that I can text in Spanish! woooh. I don't know why I like it so much other than it lets me practice haha

what else?

oh my dad called me yesterday and he, being an uber awesome dad who lies to spoil me, got me a new tailgate for my truck back home!!! I don't have any pictures...because hes technologically cursed and cant do it for some reason but ill get some from my mom when she gets home from her BSM thing in Cali.

I think that's it...its just been a pretty good, slooow two days haha


----------



## gunslinger

Nice.....

Repita después de mí: Cada día es un buen día. 

LOL...I think dad is anxious to see you come home....


----------



## Roperchick

Buenas palabras para vivir por Gunslinger! Sólo tengo que recordar eso. hahaha

yeah. he's like my bestie lol....or I'm the son he never had  i think he actually might be more excited than I am that I'll be back in the US of A in just over 6 months! aaaah


----------



## Roperchick

drama. drama drama drama.

ohmgosh

so yesterday at around 230 I got like 8 frantic texts from B (the old BO at the ranch who moved to CO) and my friends who still go to the ranch sometimes that we had a Horse911

so I immediately called her and she said Trinity was having a life or death situation. so I drove over to their house and rode out to the ranch with them.

on the way there B called and told us that I was to be the handler, tyler and mel were going to do the doctoring stuff and Chrissy was on crowd control lol

so we get there, I immediately go to the horse, nobody else was around, and get the halter on and mel starts doing his thing.

she WASNT in fact dying she just has a cut on her back left leg that isn't even that serious because shes still putting all her weight on it.

as were standing there L (no real names for this part) comes running up and immediately gets in my face saying repeatedly "you don't know this horse. we have a special bond. you don't know this horse. get the F away" etc etc etc. and it escalated ALOT. I wont go into all the stuff she was saying because it would probably get me banned here.

then one of the self proclaimed "horse whisperer amazing trainer I know everything" boarders well call her S came up and started screaming at me and mel. 

I told chrissy to get B on the phone NOW. so L ripped the lead out of my hands...and I let her because a she was stressing the horse out and b. after being screamed at from all sides a was about ready to choke this ho out and if I had fought with her I would have.

so while L and S are still screaming at me and mel B gets on the phone and tells L (after chrissy handed tho phone to me) to give me the lead rope and to back off but that she could stay near.

well this doesn't go over well with L and she flips out and says she quits. and then goes and calls 2 others who are banned from the ranch and starts trashing me, chrissy, mel, tyler and B. awesome.

so im holdingTrinity, and mel is doctoring all he can, when trinity turns and bites me. so reflex action is to discipline and I smack her lightly on the muzzle.

S freaks out and runs over to me demanding the lead rope. I calmly tell her no. that's not happening we just went through this with Lisa. I don't care if this horse is on her deathbed, no horse is going to get away with that. shes not in pain, im not hurting her in any way and that action was one of simple disrespect because yall let these two (reba nad trinity) run wild, you say they don't "like halters" but shes standing calmly with a halter on right now?

she then tells me im a horrible abusive person whos hitting an already abused (she was NEVER abused just surrendered because the old owner just couldn't take care of her) and that I was "torturing her in her last hours of life" (shes being put down on Monday)

that just made me snap. i made sure mel was done and we got out. then i went and smoked about 6 cigarettes trying to calm myself down. me and tyler were outside the ranch smoking and we heard L get into it with Chrissy, and then Mel got in...now Mel is probably the calmest person i have ever met and you have to REALLY work to get him ****ed and he was ****ED.

so i had to run over and literally drag him away from L and S. then L left, almost running me over with her car -_- and i went over to chill with Champ so i woudnt kill anybody.

and the whole time i could hear S on the phone tihe all the other trashing us etc etc etc.

eventually it calmed down some and we started putting all the horses away (that's a whole other bucket of stupidity there i wont even get into all that's wrong elsewhere on the ranch) and as i was getting the halter for champ i see him knock over the board that's acting as the gate for the field he was in! i yelled Ho! and he immediately stopped like i trained him to do (i swear hes the only trained horse there!!!!) and i saw S running over towards him. Chrissy said later that my face was one of pure murder since she was the one that didn't close his gate!!! and i ran over to him before she could get there. im sure i threw a very scary face at her because she turned tail and ran.

i took him to his stall, dropped his feed and we left...i was ready to kill somebody. no joke. like at all. if S had gotten near me when i had champ i would have beat her and pretty much ruined my career for that. but regardless.

after that we went back to their house and had a long conference call with B about trying to fix the ranch.

but its gonna take a lot. to get this place back up and running smoothly. 



so pretty much ALL these new people that were causing so much trouble yesterday are going to be banned. me chrissy and tyler have worked out a schedule to do random drop ins to make sure things are working out (were not exactly uh welcome there by the others but were Bs only people left to take care of things) and me and tyler are splitting the duties of ranch manager/coordinator/whatever.



end rant/



in other news.....well i don't really have other news haha. just that. today has just been a lazy day of cleaning, working out (still a lot of frustration from yesterday lol) and drawing.


----------



## gunslinger

Cat fight!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> drama. drama drama drama.
> 
> ohmgosh
> 
> as were standing there L (no real names for this part) comes running up and immediately gets in my face saying repeatedly "you don't know this horse. we have a special bond. you don't know this horse. get the F away" etc etc etc. and it escalated ALOT. I wont go into all the stuff she was saying because it would probably get me banned here.


Urghhh I had the same experience as above when I first started working at the riding center. 

People can be so psycho.. screaming about it is certainly not helping the horse any!!

I'm glad you have a plan in place, but still ridiculous that it even resorts to that!


----------



## Roperchick

Amen Maggie. haha I guess im not surprised. Horse people can be....uh....extreme in their eccentricity lol

I know. it makes me sad every time I think about how much the ranch has fallen since B left. hopefully we can get it back up and running because Hawaii REALLY needs it. we just had another rescue open up on Northshore but really. theres WAY too many horses here in need of help for one rescue to handle.


ahaha Gunslinger. it was definitely interesting. I think somebody would have stopped it before it got too far...but I kinda like my pay right now so I didn't want to actually choke her out like I was dying to hahaha


anywho. Sundays are never productive for me.:wink: I always put off doing something. especially on 3-4 day weekends, because I start thinking "oh I have till Sunday to do stuff."

and then Sunday comes around and it somehow usually ends up being a lazy movie marathon day in bed roflmao.

I did do 2 loads of laundry today (I cant do my uniforms with my civvies...they STINK! hahaha) but of course....I forgot I had a load in and left it for like 2 hours...and it stank so I had to redo that load.
and I did vacuum and mop for room inspections tomorrow. but I think there was something else I was gonna do. and I cant remember!

oh well. if it was important for tomorrow...then I'll probably remember AFTER I needed it done.. and if it wasn't important then voila! no worries lol

this is also the first Sunday that I didn't do my morning workout! shame on me!!:lol: I think I earned it though. I've been doing double workouts mon-fri (platoon PT int he mornings then weights with my battles after work) and working out Saturday and Sunday mornings since the start of July and I've gained 7lbs of muscle. So I went from 119lbs (minimum weight for me to even be in the army) to 126lbs.

may not seem like a lot to some haha but I'm not trying to be a body builder. I just want to be able to max my pt test

alas. all good things come to an end (weekends are like the root of all evil. you go out and party and sham for 48 hours then BAM work hits you in the face haha) and i have to go to work tomorrow. hopefully i at least get to go to Shafter to get my HMMWV!


hope everybody has/had a fantabulous weekend!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I always love reading your posts, haha! I don't want to be a body builder either :lol:

Yeah good people are like glue to a place like that.. is she gone for good or just away for awhile? I wasn't quite sure :/

Agreed that HI needs a horse rescue.. badly! 

You and I had the same weekend.. except as you did your laundry.. I didn't do mine and pushed it till later... whoops!

I find it crazy how much the army expects you to tidy your rooms!


----------



## gunslinger

So if you flunk your pt test will they let you out early? Or, is it remedial PT?


----------



## Roperchick

if i ever were to flunk it (knock on wood hasn't ever happened yet haha!) the way the army is now they can just boot you straight out with all the cuts.

but that's really only if youre like a complete s***bag and the army would be better off with you out. im sure people probably push to get out after they fail...or they fail 2 on purpose so they DO get out.


im trying to get at least 90-90-90 on my PT tests. if you get that then you get to miss Tuesday/Thursday mass pt so i could go work out on my own instead of the PRT crap we have. if i could get a 300 (yeah right) i wouldn't have to do mass pt at all which would be AWESOME. 



oh and just found this pic of champ from yesterday and even though i cut off half his face (the kid doesn't let me get god pictures he always walks up to me before i can haha) i really like it.









Like Maggie pointed out on facebook...he actualy has a nice expression in it. hahaha

he actually looks happy and not grumpy-old-man-ugly like he usually does haha


----------



## Roperchick

so i just spent all $15 AHQA dolluh bills yall. on looking up Josies pedigree/ownership/and offspring pedigree/ownership. then went to allbreedpedigree.com and spent like 30 minutes fixing her pedigree lol.

ALSO. apparently she had a pally stud in '98 from the ranch where i bought her, and hes still in Aztec...owned by the very man who used to own the ranch!.....um hello. why did they never mention this or the fact they had her other 2 babies there as well when i bought her?! grrrrr the things you learn on the interwebz haha

(conspiracy theory i my head has me thinking hhmmm...wonder if hes a ginormous pally stud that was bred to a certain loco strawberry roan appy mare, who popped out a monstrous jughead gelding named Charlie:wink::think

they did come from the same town/area after all hahahahahahaha

but yeah right. that would be trippy if it were true though...but the world will never know dun-dun-dun


anyways....that is all. if i had the uh boredom level/attention span to, i would add her two babies that ARENT on allbreedpedigree to said website...but i don't :rofl: thereforhow. some other day!


----------



## Roperchick

well don't really have an update....my life is boring hahaha

were stuck in the underground widowless building all week for class. well sorta.

I have a dentist appt. tomorrow where they're gonna fix 2 cavities (bad me!) and see what they can do about my fake tooth, which is crooked and the real tooth part of it is hollowing out .

and I just love the dentist so much so I'm sure I'm going to be a joy to be around tomorrow roflmao

aand my mom is getting my HS transcripts for me tomorrow so ill get my stuff all mailed off and hopefully still be able to register for some.

im thinking im going to try and clep out of like ENGLISH and some others...that would make my life just THAT much easier once I get out.



and worldly realization for the day....

the army has made me the most un-materialistic person like ever. haha
I don't like getting new clothes, or new books, or new anything since that's just that many more things to have to pack up and move all the time. I don't mind small spaces (lol) and if I cant carry it in a backback....then I don't need it!

will definitely make my life easier at home too. I was talking to my parents today and we all realized....we could be perfectly happy with a 5-th wheel...who needs a house! haha

not really....well *I* could. but I really want my parents to get their dream house so ill more than willingly pitch in to build them a house. then my horses can live outside for all I care and ill buy myself a nice little used camper to live in. then someday down the line ill probably move into the house with them..(or inheret haha...morbid thought)

so I guess really I have to THANK the army for making it that much easier ones I get to permanently rock the civvies rofl

random thought...but what else do I have to do in the army besides...think about life OUT of the army.....hahahahaha


----------



## Roperchick

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
RIDICULOUSLY EXCITED!

ohmygod. so the '65 has always been "mine" as in everybody always refered to it as "Christys truck" or "your truck looks crappy, maybe you should wash it" lol but technically its always been in the family name.

i.e. my grandparents/aunts/uncles/parents family trust name.

but they're all redoing their trusts and doing individual so its easier for us kids down the line and my aunt/uncle who CURRENTLY have it under their name just told my parents theyre going to transfer it to them, and my mom just said that when I get back to 'Murica they are going to transfer it to me!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I literally just did like the stupidest happy dance ever on my bed lol

so excited.


ALSO. just want to reiterate. Dentists are EVIL.

I went to get two small cavities filled today( I know. bad castle. I drink waaaaay to much monster) they got one done...then decided they just weren't going to do the other today because theres a few other things they want to do and they have to get approval from the army....

hello.....the army already payed you to do both so why aren't you doing this one as well??? so I had to go back to dental on post...then sat for 2 hours to get an eval...for them to tell me to come back Thursday. grrr im supposed to be in training on a system I ACTUALLY like but oh well.

IM GETTING MY TRUCK!!!!!!!!!!!
and just because I love her so much....here she is in all her rusted old glory! (yes SHE is a girl. its old and tough and beautiful. thereforhow. she is a girl...but she doesn't have a name yet like Blu or Elmer)


----------



## Roperchick

This has just been like a week of extremes.

So stressed right now..


So I have a badge to get into certain places for my job. I havent used it since jan. But 2 weeks ago I heard we were going to be going to the place where we need them so I dug it out.

Then left it in my car on accident and started using my other car more. Now I cant find it.


But this morning I tried to get on that particular base, and tnanks to that a**hole snowden they heightened swcurity so you have to have that badge...so thwy wouldnt let me on....stressful

So an hour of running around trting to figure it ou d and evwntually just deove back and harassed the guard till he let me on for class. He knows me and I explained the situation and that , lnday it hadnt been a problem etc etc.

So all was glld but now I only have a week to fi d this badge and im kinda fraking out because If I cant theyre gonna suspend my clearance.

I thought that I was gonna end up losing my clearance, getting an articl, e amd probavly get kicked out (highest stresser there...seriously had li, e a panic attack but my squad leader said no most likely just suspended clearance whole secirity clears it up and maybe a article which is soooo , uch better than getting kicked out o.o. and yes I know I brought it on myself.

Another stresser was power outage all day...lost all my food in my fridge :/


So glad its hump day and my week is almost over because


GOOD NEWS B said she would get in touch withchamps sponsors but that right now I am more than welcome to go ride him Saturday since tbey wont be out there!!!!


Just gotta survive till then.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Eeeeep!!! I hope you find your badge!

Dang power outages there... they happen so many times it's absolutely ridiculous. We'd have that fixed in a snap if people cared!

Hugs hugs hugs.. don't freak out! Just focus on getting through this week


----------



## gunslinger

It might be time to do a deep clean on the car and see if it turns up.....

How much time you got left anyway?


----------



## Roperchick

well today I had to report it lost....thought I was gonna die lol but amazingly no repurcussions  just got a new badge.

yessss its time for that anyways because I really want it sold and gone lol

and I have just over 18 months left unless I can get out with the schooling option next September.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

^^^haha thanks!

sooo glad this week is over....crazy stressful, 180s in the mental health dept. haha and yeah. glad its done.

well today was the last day of class...passed my test for all that means haha and was told im the new SME on it....really? I leaving in 6 months....good luck with that lol.

haven't talked to B since she said she would give champs sponsors my# but I definitely going out tomorrow to see him. Catle needs her horse time rofl.

I was thinking about going to a bbq my 1sgt is having...but nobody told me we had to sign up.....so I cant go hahaha oh well. ill find something else to do.

I was just reading an article about the kid they arrested for killing the 88 yr old man....

I just don't understand how 2 kids could just think "oh we did it on GTA so lets go out and now beat and kill an 88yr old man for real"
or how three kids could shoot another kid in the back because "they were bored"

like wtf. where are your parents?! did they just turn a blind eye to the fact that you are turning into murduring psychopaths?! 
good lord people. if you cant even realize your child wants to kill eople out of "boredom" or because "they saw it on a video game" maybe you should think twice before reproducing....you obviously aren't up for the task. castles faith in humanity=-1000000


so yeah. Im just gonna go seclude myself and hang with my normal, sane horse hahaha


----------



## Roperchick

sorry bro.....couldn't resist!


----------



## gunslinger

The whole country is struggling with that RoperChick...

How can segments of this generation be so out of touch with reality that shooting a jogger in the back becomes a game or beating an old man to death is fun?

The "great society program" run amuck?

No hope? No dreams? Sad....shameful...but it seems to be getting worse not better.

On a lighter note......

You have 6 months left on the rock? Then where?


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> ^^^haha thanks!
> 
> sooo glad this week is over....crazy stressful, 180s in the mental health dept. haha and yeah. glad its done.
> 
> well today was the last day of class...passed my test for all that means haha and was told im the new SME on it....really? I leaving in 6 months....good luck with that lol.
> 
> haven't talked to B since she said she would give champs sponsors my# but I definitely going out tomorrow to see him. Catle needs her horse time rofl.
> 
> I was thinking about going to a bbq my 1sgt is having...but nobody told me we had to sign up.....so I cant go hahaha oh well. ill find something else to do.
> 
> I was just reading an article about the kid they arrested for killing the 88 yr old man....
> 
> I just don't understand how 2 kids could just think "oh we did it on GTA so lets go out and now beat and kill an 88yr old man for real"
> or how three kids could shoot another kid in the back because "they were bored"
> 
> like wtf. where are your parents?! did they just turn a blind eye to the fact that you are turning into murduring psychopaths?!
> good lord people. if you cant even realize your child wants to kill eople out of "boredom" or because "they saw it on a video game" maybe you should think twice before reproducing....you obviously aren't up for the task. castles faith in humanity=-1000000
> 
> 
> so yeah. Im just gonna go seclude myself and hang with my normal, sane horse hahaha


You know those stories are terribly sad, and I have been pretty disgusted by all of it. Been listening to this a lot the last few days:


----------



## Roperchick

^^^EPIC Nick! I love it haha.

Gunslinger...I have no idea O.O haha. Ill have 10 months left on my contract after my DEROS in march so theyre saying theyre going to have me PCS somewhere but I wont get orders till about dec/jan. apparently armys new policy is you cant reup/change orders etc until 90 days out. Im hoping for Hood. then ill have about 6-7 months there before I have to decide whether to stay in or get out.

but really....anywhere in the REAL 'Murica is fine with me!! haha 

if I did get Hood (fingers crossed) I could maybe get down to that cav. unit and see if there's any possibility of getting in there. if so then I would DEFINITELY re-up


in other news...haha

went out to the ranch with Chrissy today to fill Champs feed bin...apparently the "acting" director thought Champ was adopted so nobody fed him:shock: because "that's the boarders job" but really he's just being sponsored (apparently...nobody has actually seen his sponsors so maybe that= good news for castle so castle can start riding him again!)

spent some time with lover boy, and our friend Keith and his daughter (who own patience...they FINALLY officially adopted him so he's going with them to cali next year!) were there cleaning up and Keith wanted me to take a stab at working with Merlin and Lancelot.

they're both old/ex head-tail trail ponies that were donated to the ranch for lessons and pony rides etc. but nobody has really worked with them.

they have HUGE separation problems, neither has any ground manners, Merlin (30+yr old QH) I'm pretty sure is going deaf, he's also very, very shy and very spooky. 

Lance (unknown age, I'm pretty sure he's QH/draft) wont listen to ANY commands. he was just one of those, put his nose in another horses butt and hell follow them all day kind of horse. but we really have NO background info on them. 

so I pulled Merlin out first and worked him free lunging and press/release on his head, bending, yielding his hindquarters, and just trying to get him to RELAX.

I have no idea what happened to him but he is absolutely TERRIFIED of being tied up. it took me 20 minutes just to get him to come with me near a fence. and if I even thought about looping the rope he backed up a good 20 feet. so I did a lot of just leaning on the fence, letting him stand there with a loose lead and try to relax...he never did get completely relaxed but he did go from tight as a spring to just standing square looking calmly around so I let him quit there.

Lance....oh lance. got him out, lunged him fine, he wont yield his hind, he bites (that was swiftly fixed...at least for today haha I'm sure hell try to bite me tomorrow) he has NO sense of pressure or direct reining. I tried to ground drive him for about 20 min. and yeah...were going to have to start completely over with him like he's a 2 yr old...but its going to be twice as hard because he has about 10 years of bad habits lol 

he is good about getting the saddle on, I'm going to have to find a different bit and bridle though because his head is GINORMOUS and I don't have a bit long enough for his mouth rofl
hmmm I do have a 5 1/2" o ring that I was gong to use for Champ and a bridle...may have to dig it out and see.


so all in all it was really just a familiarization/eval on them today and tomorrow the real training is going to start (hmmm Im tempted to start a training thread for them but idk haha)
ill have to get my rope halter and bridle out for them tomorrow.

now shower time and party time! wooh wooh haha


----------



## Roperchick

well the party was uh....interesting. we had one child that got a puncture wound from head butting the xbox...all the guys wer really drunk and ended up dancing to '90s music all night and then I had to sleep on their couch...don't think we got home till like 130...then woke up at 0630 ohmygod. haha

so cmae home did all my laundry and cleaning and grocery shopping(lameness) and went out to the ranch.......yeah

so I get out there and I see merlin and lance (my 2 projects) are out in the arena. no go. I told them I was working them today so not to turn them out....then I see Kentucky and Stetson(whos EXTREMELY aggressive and possessive of Kentucky and are also Bs horses who aren't supposed to be turned out with anybody else anyways) are with them. and champ is by himself in the square pen, and lucky and chess are in the pasture.

S is cleaning her horses stall, T and her daughter are with her horse....and who pulls up?????

that's right crazy a$$ L who was banned from the ranch....so I just deuced out because I was alone...and had we had all already been threatened by S (whos in the army....I will DEFINITELY be going to her CoC) so I left and immediately called B.

went over to Chrissy tyler and Mels house and we had ANOTHER conference call with B.

so now I have to work out a turn out schedule so the reres don't turn them all out ALL DAY EVERY DAY...unsat. so basically Saturdays Im out there from 0600-1800 I am going to be opening and closing the ranch. Saturdays im also working the horses (somehow I wound up being the ONLY one allowed to ride horses...and only on Saturday) im sure that's going to go over well with others but that's how it has to be. im the only one out there with training experience.

and I have to train 2 other girls on how to work with the horses...yaaaaay.....


but at least my friend K will be out there Saturdays...and maybe I can convince him to let me rope off his horse when he takes him on Saturdays sometimes ;P


so yay for getting to really work with 2 more projects...but nay for probably ****ing off the other 90% of the volunteers that like to go out and do whatever the heck they want! bahahahaha suuuuuck iiiiiit

now I have to go to bed....cuz I have to be up at 0400 to get my truck ready( only one with a license tomorrow to cart peoples butts around -_-) to go to the M203/M16 and grenade ranges tomorrow...going to be a looooong day.


peace out girlscouts and have a good week!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

today was looooooooong

woke up at 0400 (didn't go to sleep til midnight-thirty) got to company...and nobody was there to sign out keys for my truck....then we had to wait for the armorer to get ther to sign out weapons...then everybody got the wrong keys for the trucks.....


got to the range and took about an hour just to set up for qualification....didn't get to shoot becausei was the go-fer all day for cap. and 1sgt. and everybody else....so didn't get to do adanced marksmanship either....

1230 rolls around and im tasked with guard duty...so I was stuck in a small red shack about 4'x4'with a small bench....sat there for 5 1/2 hours with no water...until about 2 hours in when I was able to beg a bottle off the other driver.....failure.

then nobody ever came to relieve me so I could go do grenades and the 203 (even though im one of the main people in SCT and SCT was the "priority"...yeah they just let whoever the heck wanted to do it....angry castle)

so 1800 rolls around and they finally pick me up...and then it takes another 1 1/2 hours to turn in weapons and ammo.....

te get home and find my facebook full of miley cyrus haters bs....I kinda went off the rails....something like this.....




> seriously? I did not need to end my long *** day to a facebook homepage full of Miley Cyrus haters.
> 
> if you don't like her then DONT listen or watch her! what's "wrong" with America is not Miley Cyrus... it's the American people that would rather waste their time hating on a celebrity than on Americas real problems...which there's a lot of now.
> 
> so get over a freaking celebrity, and go do something productive with your life to fix the real threats and problems out there....
> 
> good lord.
> 
> /end rant
> castle=officially disgusted with humanity


(there was more cussing..... I was angry


so yeah...kinda checking out from society tonight...gonna go drink a couple beers and get tready for PT tomorrow at 0600 (also bs since we were told we wouldn't have pt since we worked a 15hr day but whatever)


is it Friday yet???:lol::lol:


----------



## Roperchick

*silver lining* just got another text that pt is cancelled! wooooh I get to sleep in till a whopping 0600! (yes that is real excitement and not sarcasm lol)


----------



## BigNickMontana

This:


----------



## Roperchick

that was uh...interesting lol


so this week has been one giant army jumble f***. I cant even put into words how angry they made me so im just gonna give the very very summarized version.

so after Mondays crap aboutnot eveng etting to shoot the 203 or do grenades...Tuesday rolls around....

and a random SGM in another unit is walking around our parkinglot (that we have to share with the infantry guys) and sees my PERSONAL ACU backpack in my car....he decides that its my TA50 (army issued gear) and the mazda had a flat...again... so he calls MY SGM and my SGM calls my 1SGT...needless to say castle gall the *** chewing of her life.

so they then proceeded to deep clean (talking 12 hours total) both cars and remove absolutely EVERYTHING from my cars. I have to leave them empty for a month...I also have to teach a 15 minute class on securing sensitive items and keeping things clean.

also my squad leader just out of the blue decides to buy me a new car jack (mine broke=scared the crap outta me when it did too)

well A. it wasn't a sensitive item. it was my PERSONAL bag that I use EVERY day
and B. my cars were already clean!!! grrrrr im super OCD about my baby (elmer the escape) being clean and the mazda hadn't even been driven in a week. so it didn't have anything in it.
I also hae to have vehicle inspections of BOTH cars EVERY day. 

whatever. I love the army (sarcasm)

at least whoever decides to buy the mazda (hopeful thinking) cant complain about it being dirty or finding a single speck of dirt now! roflmao

on the bright side....I totally get to shoot the M249 and the M2 (.50 cal browning machine gun for those that don't know hahaha) 

because yes.



















so freaking excited for that YOU DO NOT EVEN REALIZE! BAHAHAHA just have to get through tomorrow. -__- (buzzkill!)


----------



## Roperchick

and just because.....










*.50 Browning Machine Gun (12.7×99mm), .338 Lapua Magnum (8.6×70mm), .308 Winchester (7.62×51mm) , .223 Remington (5.56×45 mm)*

the far left and far right are the two different rounds I get to shoot. the 5.56 is the same caliber as our M16 so its not as exciting as the big 50 but hey it goes full auto!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I liked your post for the enthusiasm you have about the gun shooting!!! Not the other BS..... urgh what is with them?! Freaking out about PERSONAL items and turning it into this huge... circus act?!

Bleh.... girl I can't wait until you can get some true down time without the army throwing a fit.


----------



## Roperchick

you and me both chicka! but its the army....they go bat sh*t crazy over the little thing...cuz that's what they do lol


haha. I know I am so ridiculously excited to shoot on Friday lol. its crazy.


and yesh. December + leave back home= cant come soon enough!


----------



## Roperchick

well didn't get to shoot the big guy (50) ((long story)) but it broke anyways so only one guy got through his full 100 round clip anyways lol

I did get to shoot the 249 though.....and I had to do it right handed....and my targets were broke so they didn't go down like they were supposed to.....and my elbow was positioned on a broken chunk of pipe so my arm got tore up. baaah oh well it was fun! haha


aaaand pictures!

the big guy.








the 249's! the one in the middle is the one I shot









now im shopping on gunsamerica.com to find a .50 cal rifle lol


----------



## gunslinger

I truly loved shooting the m203.......and I got pretty good with it....

It reminded me of a baseball coming off a bat....


----------



## BigNickMontana

Being a retired sailor I just had to share:


----------



## Roperchick

-___- hahaha nice, Nick.....nice.


haha gunslinger. ive only shot the M203 once in basic...I was sooo mad I didn't get to do it this year. but oh well.


went out and worked my two new projects, Lance and Merlin today...


merlin can now stand still....for the most part haha with the rope looped over the fence. I want him to be a little bit more behaved under halter before I try actually tying him to the hitch rail which isn't enclosed.

and Lance just got lunged and more desensitization training today since I had to go buy a new bit that would fit his fat head lol

I have pictures...but im too lazy to upload them now so ill do it later!


----------



## Roperchick

ohmygosh fun weekend. lol

Saturday I had to drop a friend at the airport and then went to the ranch at 0900. I worked with Lance for about 45 min. just lunging, and lots of ground work. then got out Merlin and spent only about 30 min with him working on staying calm with the rope looped around the fence and to NOT pull back with the halter on. I don't want to do too much with him hes still alittle underweight and has no muscle...plus hes 30+yrs old.

then went to The Feed Trough (only tack store I like on island lol) and had to buy a new bridle/bit/ and halter for Lance. hes so stinking big theres nothing really at the ranch that can fit him good.

went home....took a nap lol and then....Keemoos with Chrissy, Mel, Tyler, and two of their friends.....omg.

I was just gonna have a couple buds but somehow ended up having 3 beers, a jager bomb, a lemon ddrop, and two tequila shots....it was a bad night once we got home lol. woke up at 6 sunda morning (omg bad idea) went and bought like 4 bottles of Sprite and chugged them. then took a shower and slept till 12 and went to Chrissys sons party.....not a good way to cure a hangover lol.


so today is lazy Castle day. just gonna lay in bed, watch movies and maybe do laundry haha I don't want to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## BigNickMontana

You know when I was in the Navy we had a perfect cure for a hang over... we would just start drinking again! 

Worked great until we had to show up for muster.


----------



## Roperchick

omg noooooo. I usually don't even get hangovers but me+tequila is just a bad combo lol


but omg guyz.....just omg.

first off. last night.....someone stole my sweatshirt!!!! I have this ratty *** old (seriously its like 10 years old...completely stretched out...has holes in it....doesn't even keep you warm) sweatshirt...I DISTINCTLY remember putting it in the washing machine first...and it just disappeared! I think it was the evil lawn gnomes. I don't know...but castle=completely devastated by the loss of my most favoritest sweatshirt ever...I seriously don't have a picture from like 6th grade when I got it till at LEAST jr yr in highschool without it....yeah I was one of those kids lo. AND I had some from my A-dult years too! so sad.:evil:







(i know i know its just an object)


but that's not even the OMG news.


so. I have these three friends....C (chica friend) M (guy friend married to C) and T (other guy friend) so C and M have this open relationship and C was dating T.

well I was in the tunnel ALL day today so I couldn't have my phone on me....I get out to my car and see a text first from T saying "hey you and me need to talk about something" then right under that a message from C "hey me and T broke up" (C actually texted me first)

so im like "Dafuq?!" and I text C asking if shes alright and whats going on....

her reply was "yeah im trying to be alright with it. he said he still loves me but he has feelings for another girl (wtf wtf wtf moment for me) and hes tired of hiding our relationship"

now I know that T has feelings for me....he not so subtly tried to tell me when we were both shmammered and I told him flat out that those feelings are not reciprocated on my end and hes like a brother to me....which in his drunken state he said okay and accepted that.....um APPARENTLY NOT!

so i haven't replied to him and im just planning on not until we're face to face on Saturday when i was gonna go hang with them. like ive never gotten the whole "open marriage" thing. marriage to me is one girl+one guy (or whatevs. i don't judge) making vows to love only each other for foreverz. and i hold to that.

i hope some day i have a relationship like my parents who are going on like 30+years i think:wink:. and they love each other to death. no side people for them...

but back to the subject M, C, and T were never like blatantly obvious about it so you know it was never awkward trying to hang with them.

and as far as i know T is still moving with M and C to Colorado to live with B (the old BO of the ranch)....which is just a whole other wth can of worms thing that i don't even want to get into....:-|



wtf.....i need my security blanket sweatshirt right about now:?:lol:


----------



## BigNickMontana

Maybe T stole the sweatshirt because it smells like you and he wanted it for a pillowcase.


----------



## Wallaby

100% the same thing happened to my favorite sweatshirt tooooo! BOO. Who are these darn sweatshirt stealers?? NOT. COOL. GUYZ. 
Mine was probably 2 sizes too big, all ratty like yours, didn't even have inner fluff anymore, i had had it since 5th grade all the way until freshman year of college...then it disappeared. D:
I STILL miss it. 

:hug: I can for sure commiserate!! haha


----------



## Roperchick

wooooh we're sweatshirt buddies! they sound exactly the same hahaha


----------



## Roperchick

way to creep me out nick lol. still holding out on finding the dang thing...probably will till I leave the island roflmao

don't really have anything to say today....was stuck in class all day oh and army ncos=super micromanaging.....it bugs.


aaand a picture.....I didn't even know I GOT this picture lol but I was looking through the pics from my little vacation this june and saw it..

awesome! lol her butt is SO big in this pic and charlies just standing there liker "dherp"


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> way to creep me out nick lol. still holding out on finding the dang thing...probably will till I leave the island roflmao


This <---- totally this.


----------



## Roperchick

o_____O ohdeargod


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Umm.... what's going on here...


----------



## Roperchick

Nick being a creeper lol


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> Nick being a creeper lol


----------



## Roperchick

hahaha gotta love weird al!

uuuum. so yeah. the whole drama with C,T, and M has made it SUPER awkward and so this weekend....yeah. its castle weekend. im gonna go spend like ALL day at the ranch (im gonna sneak out there early and try and weasel a free ride to the roping that my friends there do)

maybe see a movie...hang out with some of my army buddies, and drink some beerz....not like last week though haha
definitely need some drama-less me time lol

also...had a scare yesterday that I was gonna have to get a roomie today! but thankfully I got home and no new baby-faced/fresh outta highschool/been in the army less than a year new roommate hahaha
ive become used to my spoilt room all to myself


anywho....that's all I guess...just been a boring week of class.

ill try to update this tomorrow and put some REAL horseyness in my horse journal:wink: ya' know.


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> hahaha gotta love weird al!
> 
> uuuum. so yeah. the whole drama with C,T, and M has made it SUPER awkward and so this weekend....yeah. its castle weekend. im gonna go spend like ALL day at the ranch (im gonna sneak out there early and try and weasel a free ride to the roping that my friends there do)
> 
> maybe see a movie...hang out with some of my army buddies, and drink some beerz....not like last week though haha
> definitely need some drama-less me time lol
> 
> also...had a scare yesterday that I was gonna have to get a roomie today! but thankfully I got home and no new baby-faced/fresh outta highschool/been in the army less than a year new roommate hahaha
> ive become used to my spoilt room all to myself
> 
> 
> anywho....that's all I guess...just been a boring week of class.
> 
> ill try to update this tomorrow and put some REAL horseyness in my horse journal:wink: ya' know.


This is what was great about making E-4 in the Navy, at my command it meant eligible for off base housing, bah/bas, I found the cheapest place I could find and shopped at Costco. I was pretty setup. 

For a while I was the Barracks Petty Officer, which mean I was in charge of correcting all of our resident **** bags, that could be very stressful at times.


----------



## Roperchick

That's how it is for all the other branches. Army is still te onpy one where you have to be E-6...or married


----------



## Roperchick

wow definitely phat fingered in that post^^ hahahaha


anywho. so yesterday...what did I do yesterday??? bahaha

uh went out to the ranch at like 8 and just kind of punked around till Lance and Merlin were done eating.

then silly me I got Lance out first! ah. so I lunged him for like 5 min in the square pen ( I personally like using the square pen more than the round pen...The straight fences cause the horse to be in a neutral position as far as posture. You need to be much more aware of the horse’s posture, and where the head, feet and body are because the horse may not be bent like it would in the round pen. and you have to be more aware of your own posture as well....make for a much more focused and soft horse imo)

anyways!. so after I got him working for me in the square pen I let im loose in the arena to get his jollies out before I got on him. he started doing really nicely free lunging, having a nice soft circle around me.

went and got the saddle etc on and introduced him to.....the dreaded lunge line! aaaaah he was not a happy camper lol. im guessing hes never even seen a lunge line so back to square one we went haha. he actually picked it up pretty quickly and even started yielding his HQ very nicely.

so hop on time.....and yeah. just yeah. i made sure to mount (as always) in the middle of the arena....and before i could blink he had the bit between his teeth and was at the gate o.o no-no. he has NO idea what kind of can of worms he just opened with me hahahaha.

he is SUPER sour under saddle. ground work, no problemo. but yeah.

so the next 20ish minutes he had a "come to god" meeting with me. :lol:

hes super hard in the mouth, but surprisingly responsive with my spurs...i.e. he jumped like a scared rabbit as soon as he even felt them....no sense of leg pressure other than "go!" :?


we did lots and lots and lots of circles and serpentines in a very small area just trying to get him to stand calmly facing AWAY from the gate.

My arms are TIRED. Hahaha and he was lathered after that. so once i got him to back 5 steps withOUT him yanking his head up and standing still for 2 min straight i called it quits.

this was probably more work than hes had to do in a VERY long time lol.
so i unsaddled him, let him roll and spent some good TLC time brushing him so there was no hard feelings

oh and while i was working him...i had a huge audience. TOTALLY awkward. apparently yesterday was also volunteer orientation day for new people... 

oh AND the most aggravating person, our so called "volunteer coordinator" who has seen me a total of one times, decided to ask me if i was there for the orientation!

like really ho? you've been here what 2 months? ive worked here over 2 years! god. this is what i hate about the place...always new people trying to be all "oh i know everything here and i volunteer 3 days a week and ive never seen you"

welli i have this thing called a job...so i only get to go out on the weekends....bleh.

oh well....so after i put Lance away i had a pretty nice calm 30 min ground work/tying session with Merlin (hes such a cute old man!) and then chilled with my boy Champ...and the VC chick decided to ask me like 100 bazzilion questions about each horse while she gave the tour...like how are you VC if you don't even know the horses stories?!

and picture!
Sir Lancelot (really....not a sir hahahaha)








(hes a monster. QHxDraft. even taller than Charlie! omg i didn't think i was gonna be able to get on him without a step ladder...but i did it lol)

then after i went home went and saw Riddick.....super good which was suprising. i was kind of afraid to go after the cheap knock offs they made before...but yeah totally worth watching.


but today....omg today. so i really want to find Splinter Cell in PB so i can read it at work this week (no electronics aka my kindle allowed in the tunnel) so went to B&N in Honolulu....no luck...so went to the B&N in Waikiki...still no luck...so i was like screw it and went ALL the way across the island to Target....no luck there...so i hit the walmart at Kunia on the way home....still no luck again....so i though MAYBE the PX had it since i remember they have a lot of Tom Clancys books....nope....and i hadn't gotten my groceries because i was afraid theyd go bad while i was on the hunt so i went to the walmart in Mililani....nope! omg biggest waste of gas EVER hahahaha.


over it.


so i figure...since i cant READ without a BOOK ill make duct tape wallets because i have a lot of duct tape....but nobody seems to want one:lol::lol:


----------



## BigNickMontana

This is how I spent my weekend. Went through a lot of Gas, but none was wasted.


----------



## Roperchick

have I said recently how much I hate people???? haha omg I just cant even aaaah. im so ****ed I cant even type it all out.....
granted its a combination of 3 AMAZINGLY stupid people all ****ing me off within like 3 hours....from incompetent leaders, to micro-management, to "oh im so insecure with myself I'm going to accuse you of not being my friend and call you out on facebook, post something on YOUR timeline where your whole family and friends can see it, like im a highschool freaking girl" (this is C from all that drama) so yeah....unfriend.




just. im so ready to go to OPs plt in October...hopefully then 2 of the tree problem people mentioned will no longer be a problem...and if 1 of the 2 ends up being my team leader AGAIN I will flip out. straight up I will go up the CoC because this crap is NOT going to fly anymore....im not gonna make a deal of it now because I hopefully only have 2 more weeks with this assclown.

/////

/end rant.


----------



## Roperchick

also on a serious serious note.....9/11 is in 1.25 days and that's always a super stressful/emotional rollercoaster mess for me....its literally the reason I am where I am today....so yeah.....

over today!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> also on a serious serious note.....9/11 is in 1.25 days and that's always a super stressful/emotional rollercoaster mess for me....its literally the reason I am where I am today....so yeah.....
> 
> over today!


I was on the Quarterdeck of VAQ-129 Naval Air Station Whidbey Island that morning, watched the 2nd plane hit live on TV, I know just how you feel. 

I saved the uniform I wore that day, I am going to be donating it to a local museum here.


----------



## Roperchick

eh. today has been looooong. class all day then stuck at company an extra 2 hours waiting to get my gas mask for....the gas chamber....

I SERIOUSLY don't get the point of doing the gas chamber....entertainment??? seriousl. they say its to (build trust in your equipment) well I have plenty of trust in it...when im stuck in a dang room full of CS....so why make us take off the dang mask?! aaaaagh! hate it hate it hate it. im going to try and sham out and see if I can NOT do it somehow tomorrow because yea. just yeah.


uuuum. idk. crazy wheather back home. lots of flooding, tornadoes, stupid driers etc. 

my mom went to TX because I guess my sister has been in and out of the hospital 2ce in the past 2 weeks for some virus or something so shes down there property shopping...and my dads stuck at home alone to take care of everything.


uuuuuuh idk. yeah. I think I just hit one of those points that happens every once in a while where im just really ready to choke out people/. they talk to much...they don't know what theyre actually talking about....they start way to much drama...theye entitled....judgemental....lazy....yup hahahahaha


----------



## Wallaby

:hug: :hug:


----------



## BigNickMontana

All the Chamber did to me was clean out my sinuses, I had had a cold, after that day I walked out of there breathing easy. 

I really feel for the guy who shaved right before we went in there. That looked like it burned.


----------



## Roperchick

This was my fourth??? Time doing it I think.

The first two (basic and first the here in HI). weren't too bad...yeah I definitely embraced the suck and t was still bad but I mean as soon as your outside and the sweat and all dries off it dades pretty quick....


but the last time. the 2 NCOs decided to drop 4 tablets AND powder in....it was so strong that half the peoples masks failed. I ended up on the ground in the fetal position and they practically dragged my butt too the water point hahaha



This time....my filter failed. It wasn't too bad at first I could definitely feel the scratching in my throat..but crazy thing me and all the others that had smokd right before didnt get hit with the coughing and chest crap as bad.

So at first I was just like eh. My mask isn't working right and then my eyes started burning. Omg were they burning. I was still cool though. I was gonna go through with it all but Top nixed that and had me leave


----------



## Roperchick

okay that was supposed to be FADES* not dades haha


aaand picture....covered in charcoal for the decontamination class before the chamber


----------



## Wallaby

.......this is showing my own lack of knowledge, but why on earth would they do that to you when the masks you're using are so prone to failure? If 50% of the masks failed...I don't know, that makes me a little mad. haha
Also, if they're [to quote a previous post of yours] trying to "build trust in the equipment".....um, shouldn't the equpiment actually work? That's classic classical conditioning to NOT trust the equipment - tell any living thing that something's going to work and then have it fail? Um, yeah. NO. 

Ima' slap a fool. :lol:


----------



## Roperchick

well the reason so many of them failes is party due to the overwhelming amount of CS they used that time....and partly because they probably had old filters like I did.

my filter this time failed because unbeknownst to me they had replaced everybodies filters...so everybody was supposed to have a green filter and I still had a black one which was probably a few too many years old haha. typical army not actually giving us good equipment


this was also apparently our last gas chamber because our ammo budget got cut in half and CS is in that budget so they cut it out completely so well have the ammo for qualifications and what not


----------



## gunslinger

They have to make sure the equipment works before they put boots on the ground in Syria.....and by knowing how many failed they can predict how many body bags they need to stock....

Seriously baby sister....I hated the gas chamber to.....the bad part of it is.....you're probably using my old mask from back in the 1970's......


----------



## Roperchick

That is solo bad Gunslinger. Hahahaha oh lordy I probably did have your mask haha


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> okay that was supposed to be FADES* not dades haha
> 
> 
> aaand picture....covered in charcoal for the decontamination class before the chamber


This <----


----------



## Roperchick

guys guys guys sooo excited.

so my mom went to TX to take care of my siter right...well while she was there she went to look at this property (after all the drama with my papa not wanting us on the ranch anymore...)

and omg she found the most awesomest place ever

76 acres
2 bed/1bath house (would only be my parents house. ill have a camper till I build my barn)








20ish acre hay field








2 stock tanks








cattle chute/alley already built















also the guy that owned it before was apparently going to have Emus...so he built these AWESOME pens. all chainlink right now but itll be easy to switch out with poles.
basically its shaped like a stop sign. its got a 2 acre square pen in the middle with a roof, and then six connecting pens around it all with cover and gates connecting to the big area.
and the most exciting part....automatic waterers in every stall!








so the red is the covered area








some of the land


----------



## Roperchick

some more land!
































































aaand went to the ranch today to work Lance and Merlin...and crazy lady S was there with a profesheeeenal trainer to work her horse (super funny since shes apparently the self proclaimed horse whisperer and shes the "equine behavioral specialist" for the ranch) so I couldn't...so I took Champ pictures instead!


----------



## Roperchick

these are from the listing online


----------



## Wallaby

Maybe new house = ADOOOPPPPPTTTTT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


And Merlin is cute. :wink:


----------



## Roperchick

Wallaby said:


> Maybe new house = ADOOOPPPPPTTTTT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


 
ooooh don't worry! you and lacey, and Maggie and Sky will DEFINITELY have to come help me "break in" the new trails hahahahaha


----------



## BigNickMontana

Looks like a nice place, what part of Texas?


----------



## Roperchick

northeast. about 2 hours away from Dallas.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> northeast. about 2 hours away from Dallas.


That's near to where I'll be in LA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

fate- fate has decided that we will HAVE to meet up for an adventure! or a road trip to go pick up Emily! bahaha


----------



## Roperchick

but really. ive been going like 2000mph hour today. woke up, went and got new bins to organize my room, took a friend to get his car ob the other side of the island.

completely reorganized my room...and OMG I got new smelly good stuffs (pumpkin spice...im in love. now I just needmy normal pumpkin spice latte that im addicted to!) and yesh. I love my smelly good room now.

so after I ran out of stuff to vacuum/or mop/or rearrange and out of laundry I started duct taping stuffs....like my sketch book

ALSO

my sister FINALLY got her wedding photos so Here

yes...I am in a dress.....and wearing make up....uncool
me and Katie








and then (left -right) me, Fabio, Maja, Colin, Riley, Addi, Katie, G-ma Castle (texas) Papa Castle, G-ma Heath (NM) Papa Heath


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> northeast. about 2 hours away from Dallas.


I used to live in Houston, I know the country up there fairly well from driving truck. A bit hot for my taste, but it is not so swampy as compared to SETX. 

I have to head back down there in a couple of weeks, not looking forward to it, but going to make the most of it by taking a road trip west when I am done shooting photos as I go, then going to come up the coast.


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> my sister FINALLY got her wedding photos so Here
> 
> yes...I am in a dress.....and wearing make up....uncool
> me and Katie
> View attachment 281921
> 
> 
> and then (left -right) me, Fabio, Maja, Colin, Riley, Addi, Katie, G-ma Castle (texas) Papa Castle, G-ma Heath (NM) Papa Heath
> View attachment 281929


Lovely....just lovely.....You might want to think about wearing a dress more often.....


----------



## Roperchick

gunslinger said:


> Lovely....just lovely.....You might want to think about wearing a dress more often.....


:lol:well thanks hahahahhaha

but no....no more dresses



guys guys guys guys! we got the property! 

















my papa (moms dad) bought if for us while my parents sell the old house!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


SO EXCITED! that is all


----------



## Roperchick

that moment when Young Justice vol.3 ends RIGHT AS Nightwing shows up....and vol.4 doesn't come out till December 17th!
Castles reaction was thus....










in all seriousness. meh. class is soooo boring lol. its basically what my mission was for 2 years in C co. so yeah. haven't learned ANYTHING. and its only Hump DAYYYYYYY. haha


----------



## Roperchick

sorry I haven't updated much.

im basically just in the whole " I'm ready to throat punch everybody" mode.

passed my class....uh duh haha. and on Friday found out that I do NOT in fact get to move to Op's platoon tomorrow (woulda been today if I didn't have a comp day) so all my friends are now in another plt and all the not so good people INCLUDING THE A$$HAT NCO'S that I hate im stuck with till march...awesome.

speaking of friends though....
so Jake hasn't talked to me for the past 3 weeks. wtf is that about?!

and then Woods, Price, Chewy and Abi.....those guys...definitely getting throat punched

so last week top had his bday party....and I VOLUNTEERED to DD for those four because I knew I wouldn't get an invite to ride with them and I would be a loner.

so woods is like YEAH. thanks. so I text him that day saying what time you wanna go? and hes all "oh were already here sorry" so I figure okay well screw yall too and I guess he doesn't want a DD anymore.

then he calls me at like 7 that night saying him and the others been drinking and need a DD. -__- and they would be ready in like 30 min.

so I get there and.....he wants to play one game of beer pong against top....but tops playing price and chewy and he literally talks for like 5 min before every single throw. so 3 hours later we finally leave and whatevs. and i give him a ride to get his car the next morning (he did give me $10 for gas money)

so THIS Saturday we had an FRG event at i-Trampoline (awesomeness) and Friday afternoon i asked woods TWICE if we could car pool since i hauled them around last week and he said okay...so i said TEXT ME.

945 rolls around and no text so i text him saying "hey don't forget me AGAIN"
and lie 30 seconds later i get a text from Price "hey we accidentaly already left like 10 minutes ago. all we were thinking about was ibuprofen for the alcohol lol"

so he left me....again....guess i shouldn't be surprised.

it was also guyfriends birthday and they said they were going to have a party thing at guerras house for it....and they would "text me"....no text...text them and theyre like oh we cancelled it.....cool thanks for the heads up.

so basically yeah. everybody in my co. is on my sh*t list right now.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> sorry I haven't updated much.
> 
> im basically just in the whole " I'm ready to throat punch everybody" mode.
> 
> 
> 
> so basically yeah. everybody in my co. is on my sh*t list right now.


Well congrats on passing your class!!!

And.... as for the other stuff.... what lousy friends! Girl I can't wait till you're outta that hot mess of a state.


----------



## Roperchick

you and me both chica. im losing my mind haha.

idk im glad i get to stay in SCT and drive my HMMWV's around but im not kewl with all the other bs that goes on in this plt.....or the NCO's...

but ill go home for a few weeks at Christmas, then hopefully Im PCS'ing in March (if i can get hold of branch. im gonna try to get Hood and then see if i can get the horse cav unit...just for funsies)

so were getting there! hahaha

but theres been this virus going around the bn....yeah think i got it lol. last night i had the WORST migraine of my life and today just sucks. omg is it Friday yet?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Oh what fun plans you have in store!! I hope everything works out


----------



## Roperchick

hermehgerd mustang Fever!

ive been swooning over this girl AAAAALL day. 
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6215&mygalleryview=

its almost worth it to reup to get off this island earlier to get a 'stang like her. omg if only i were on the mainland i would just hook up a trailer and get her NOW. wouldn't even tell anybody just let em figure it out when they saw her gorgeousness in my roundpen. hahaha


omg just 6 months and change!

anywho. apparently being the only one whos BEEN in SCT for a whole 2 cycles im like SME on everything. im getting tasked out to do HMMWVs, DPW, all the systems, everything! aaah its kinda nice being recognized for it but then its kinda stressful. aaah army. love/hate relationship here lol

and tomorrow is....hump DAYYYYYYY!


----------



## Roperchick

guess who gets to go to a week long class on cutting trees and stuff....moi. awesome lol
I was looking forward to NOT being the only one with a license to check out the lawn mowers and the only one with a GOV license....and now I get to do more training...by myself lolol. oh well it gets me away from the company for a week hahaha

today....today castle got to drive her newly fixed baby lik AAAALL day. it was epic.

drove down there in the rain...got told to come back after lunch...then drove through a freaking downpour with like 0 visibility and a foggy windshield lol. then got to go BACK hahaha it was awesome.
yeah
hope I get to go to the ranch this weekend to work the boys but quien sabe. theres supposed to be a bbq at one of the ncos houses so well see.

hump DAYYYYYY!


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> hermehgerd mustang Fever!
> 
> ive been swooning over this girl AAAAALL day.
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6215&mygalleryview=
> 
> its almost worth it to reup to get off this island earlier to get a 'stang like her. omg if only i were on the mainland i would just hook up a trailer and get her NOW. wouldn't even tell anybody just let em figure it out when they saw her gorgeousness in my roundpen. hahaha
> 
> 
> omg just 6 months and change!
> 
> anywho. apparently being the only one whos BEEN in SCT for a whole 2 cycles im like SME on everything. im getting tasked out to do HMMWVs, DPW, all the systems, everything! aaah its kinda nice being recognized for it but then its kinda stressful. aaah army. love/hate relationship here lol
> 
> and tomorrow is....hump DAYYYYYYY!


I've been looking at her too, I spent the last 4 days down in the Pryor Mountains wild horse range, words can not even describe....


----------



## Roperchick

WHO wants to hear about the latest BS the army pulled???!!!

haha no really.

so I went to the USS Missouri today for the volunteer clean up thing along with like 90% of the company including the LT and Top....fun times it was cool and me and top were raggin on each other the whole time since we got paired up haha



so anyways....get home and open my door.....all my lights are on.....the empy room is open (figured since they've been telling me for 3 WEEKS that this chick is supposedly moving in) and MY ROOM is open. W.T.F.

go into my room....my laundry bag is no longer full of clothes and they are now all over my floor....DAFUQ?!?!?! im about to lose my mind.
*1. if you CONSISTENTLY tell me for THREE weeks that im getting a roommate and I NEVER get one then you automatically fail and should be fired.*

*2. if you then decide to come scope out the room for my supposed "roommate" fine but close the dang door when you're done.*

*3. if you DO come to see the room....there is NO reason for you to come into MY room turn on ALL my lights, AND throw my laundry out of my bag! W.T.F. ...*

*4. if you DO said crap to my room at least have the decency to CLOSE my freaking door after youre done. or YOU can buy me a new TV and new laptop when my **** gets stolen because you decided not to secure my room.*


soooo ****ed. I already text my squad leader whos apparently friends with this NCO....well see what happens.


other than that...just glad its firday. ready to go hit up the country bar and the ranch tomorrow.


----------



## gunslinger

I'd love to visit the Missouri....I visited the USS Alabama some years ago....old battleships are so cool....

I bet you got to see some places the tourist don't get to go didn't you?

You just keep reminding me of why I chose not to stay in the army.

Sorry baby sister....but if the army has some space, they'll eventually fill it...I'd say you're lucky not to have had a room mate for as long as you been without one. Some people find joy f'ing with people....this might be the case.....

If I remember correctly, once you're an NCO you get your own room....thus the advantages of rank.....


----------



## Roperchick

Haha well hat was my 3rd time cleaning it and like the 7/8th time being on it. but yeah they usually take us into all the restricted sections I love it!


Yeah I've been suuuuper lucky...lucks done run out. And usually yes NCOs got their own rooms vyt since 25th ID took one of our buildings to use even the NCOs had to double up


----------



## Roperchick

no worries Nick it ended up just being the Barracks NCO....douchers haha but yeah.


BOYS! aaaaaah so lazy!

I was DYING to go muddin today...but I don't have a truck. so I hit up all my boys that DO have trucks....every single one douched out. I even offered to buy/bring the beer! but nooooo they all want to play GTAV and kill hookers and steal cars....gaaaaaaaaayness. 

le sigh. oh well this coming Saturday im getting a new tattoo and then ill probably hit the Country Bar afterwards....if I survive this week lol


----------



## Roperchick

Can I just say....me and Mondays don't get along.

started out yesterday...I was riding a horse for a friend and no warning he just DROPS and starts rolling so I ended up underneath a 13oolb horse...not fun. the ribs I broke last October....yeah.

anywho so this morning we went to pt....we were supposed to get to do gym pt (yay weights) then top wanted to to company pt....so a 50min workout turned into 1 3/4 hours laaaaah

theeeeen surprise room inspection by 1sg...

get to work...and have to do vehicle inspections. got my escape done no problems...went to the lemon lot to get the mazda...its got a flat.
so I had to go back to my escape to get my tool kit because the wonderful mazda doesn't have a wrentch to get the tire off.....finally get the tire off and go to put the spare on.....spares flat.

so I take the tire in my escape to get it fixed...and theyre running behind so it wont be done today.

then they all and say "well actually if you bring the mazda well do the tests and get it done today"

well A. this is the 2nd time in 2 weeks the tire went flat. last time I brought it to yall you said theres nothing wrong with it....well actually its comnpletely rotted and I told you I wanted a new one.

and b. they did their tests and voila I need a new tire. no sh*t sherlocks.

so then they tell me they'll call me by COB today when theyre done.....no call...

kinda ****ed.


ANOTHER THING. so the pos Barracks NCO that trashed my room. yeah she threw a giant fit today and said I had to clean the other side of the room for the roommate that I STILL HAVENT GOTTEN! or she was going to call the SGM


b*tch please. I HAD TO CLEAN MY SIDE OF THE ROOM for 3 hours before I could even move in in like may. but god forbid you get your lazy *** outta your chair and do your dang job.

so my squad leader, my friend and I cleaned the dang room...me and my friend go to get breakfast and the stupid lady says that its still messy and we should have MOPPED. im rready to choke this broad out by now but my Squad leader apparently went and mopped for this coot.

I hate bad NCOs.


but yeah. still no roommate.

is it Friday yet?


----------



## Wallaby

"And b. They did their tests and voila I need a new tire. No sh*t sherlocks." 

I'm laughing soooo hard. Probably the lack of sleep talking but really. Perfectly placed in that^ whole thing and perfectly hilarious. I'm dyyying. :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## BigNickMontana

Good god today has just been one of those days. 

We had someone hit a pedestrian on the interstate here, drive to the car wash, wash the remains off their car and disappear. 

Just been a weird day.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> Can I just say....me and Mondays don't get along.
> 
> so my squad leader, my friend and I cleaned the dang room...me and my friend go to get breakfast and the stupid lady says that its still messy and we should have MOPPED. im rready to choke this broad out by now but my Squad leader apparently went and mopped for this coot.
> 
> I hate bad NCOs.
> 
> 
> but yeah. still no roommate.
> 
> is it Friday yet?


Oh jeez mah knees.. what is their deal?! Seriously.. I bet if you checked the NCO's room it would be sub par compared to yours specifically cleaned for a roommate you haven't been assigned yet.. argh! I'm frustrated right there with you!

How are you faring after being rolled over on?  I once was squished by someone sleeping (dead weight basically) and it sucked. I cannot imagine that weight x5... ouch :-(

As for the tyre thing.. girl I've been there! I HATE when spares are trashed. I hope they fix all the vehicles soon!


----------



## Roperchick

haha yeah. fun times.


anywho...guess who got Charlie pics?!?!? moi!

dat bum! and dat tail! haha my half appy mutt has a tail!









he looks totally awkward and disproportionate here lol


----------



## Roperchick

well its been a slow few days. got Pacific Rim on amazon *swoon* haha and ive been shopping for a bronc halter for Charlie (Christmas present to myself roflmao)

AAAAALSO got new pictures!

Goofy Red








Sugar (glad to see shes got a little extra heft on her right now. last year she lost an ALARMING amount of weight during winter so id rather have her a little extra fluffy now going into it)








Miss Priss Josie lol love this girl. don't know if I told yall my moms been giving a little girl lessons with Josie? anywho. she was lame last week (always gets a little stiff in winter. arthritis+bum knee+navicular in all four) so they used Sugar last week. and Josie was g2g this week for it. heard she was a perfect angel of course lol LOVE HER









and my bubs! poor kid is getting eaten by the bugs hence all the bites and hives on his belly


----------



## Roperchick

Mondays. Such a bummer.


Well I ordered a bronc noseband....not the one I want to get for Charlie but still cool should be here by november.

But looks like I won't be able to get Charlie's OR my tattoo done.

Top told us this morning that even though Congress whatever signed the bill saying military gets paid....we aren't going to get our checks for the 15th and we won't be paid till the 31st. But he wouldn't answer whether we would get back pay foe the 15th or if we just lost out on that check...
Worst check to not get with a $500 car payment and insurance....and phone all coming out of that check. Awesome. Oh and gas prices going up to $4.16 on base...wtf.


So I'm gonna be on a ramen noodle diet the next 3 weeks lol.

Le sigh* stupid govt.

In better news though, my parents have gotten a few serious inquiries about the farm in NM so they may be moving to TX soon!!! Wooh wooh


----------



## BigNickMontana

Yeah it is pretty disgusting what they are doing.


----------



## Roperchick

ive been in class all week...learning how to change a lightbulb...and fix a toilet...and stuff lol so its been pretty boring on the me front.

but i just got a text from B right? and shes like call so-n-so asap she needs your help.

i immediately think "oh great another horse emergency"

but i call her and shes just like "oh we need somebody to come and ride Lance and Merlin etc etc etc. and we want you to lead this. we also thought maybe putting an ad on craigslist looking for horse experienced people" 
*facepalm*

well a. ive already been excersizing both for about 2 months now....
and b. im sorry but you put an ad on CL and say if you know how to ride a horse come help us...youre just gonna get a buch of wannabes and self proclaimed horse whisperers and pro-fesheeeenal horse trainers.

i mean how are you gonna test them? NOT with Lance and Merlin. i can guaren-dang-tee that. there is NO way im going to say yes to letting a bunch of coots get on and giddy up and ruin all the progress ive made with them.
idk. maybe im just being judgemental or something.

anywho. so this furlough....has really messed up a lot of crap here. like my moneyz....its a mess.

not to mention this
Record blizzard kills South Dakota cattle, government shutdown will slow aid | Reuters

seriously. theres probably dozens if not hundreds of families that are in crisis mode right now, wondering how theyre going to even survive the winter and the govt. losers cant pull their heads out their butts to help their own people.

unbelievable.


but hey......its.....HUMP DAYYYYYY! bahahaha and its a four day so tomorrow is my Friday! wooh wooooooh


----------



## BigNickMontana

That isn't even the worst of it, for the troops who died over the last week, their families are having to foot the bill. 

I got hit by that storm where I am at, it was a doozy, that was some of the heaviest wettest snow I have ever seen.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> ive been in class all week...learning how to change a lightbulb...and fix a toilet...and stuff lol so its been pretty boring on the me front.
> 
> but i just got a text from B right? and shes like call so-n-so asap she needs your help.
> 
> i immediately think "oh great another horse emergency"
> 
> but i call her and shes just like "oh we need somebody to come and ride Lance and Merlin etc etc etc. and we want you to lead this. we also thought maybe putting an ad on craigslist looking for horse experienced people"
> *facepalm*
> 
> well a. ive already been excersizing both for about 2 months now....
> and b. im sorry but you put an ad on CL and say if you know how to ride a horse come help us...youre just gonna get a buch of wannabes and self proclaimed horse whisperers and pro-fesheeeenal horse trainers.
> 
> i mean how are you gonna test them? NOT with Lance and Merlin. i can guaren-dang-tee that. there is NO way im going to say yes to letting a bunch of coots get on and giddy up and ruin all the progress ive made with them.
> idk. maybe im just being judgemental or something.
> 
> anywho. so this furlough....has really messed up a lot of crap here. like my moneyz....its a mess.
> 
> not to mention this
> Record blizzard kills South Dakota cattle, government shutdown will slow aid | Reuters
> 
> seriously. theres probably dozens if not hundreds of families that are in crisis mode right now, wondering how theyre going to even survive the winter and the govt. losers cant pull their heads out their butts to help their own people.
> 
> unbelievable.
> 
> 
> but hey......its.....HUMP DAYYYYYY! bahahaha and its a four day so tomorrow is my Friday! wooh wooooooh


I agree going on Craigslist for horse people will not end well... better to put ads in feed stores where actual horse people frequent..

Also why make it seem like a huge emergency?? That was weird.


I'm kind of grumpy about the gov shutting down because people I love may be in hot water, per say.

Grrr...


----------



## Roperchick

yeah I heard about the death benefits getting cut. stupidness. 

LUCKILY. I just got my LES today and I will get paid on the 15th. whew. that takes ALOT of stress away haha.

Im supposed to be going out all weekend to work up a schedule thing or Lance and Merlin but idk. its just not a pleasant place to be especially when the really unpleasant people are there lol. maybe ill go to the rodeo tomorrow instead.


----------



## BigNickMontana

Glad you are getting paid. 

I am hoping my VA retirement is still on time next month.


----------



## Roperchick

^^^I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya! haha.

yeah I just set up my USAA account too so ill for sure be getting my moolah on time haha


----------



## BigNickMontana

I have USAA for my insurance, they are a good company.


----------



## BigNickMontana

How long will it be before you are headed back to Texas to see the new place?


----------



## Roperchick

ive heard a lot of good things about USAA...hopefully itll be ALOT better than Wells Fargo hahaha.

uuum hopefully December. im gonna try to get 3 weeks so get 2 weeks at home with the horses and a week in TX....we still have to hash out details haha and figure out when my sister and BIL will have the kids during the holiday so ill try and get home the same time

(now I know how my aunts/uncles felt. everything revolves around the kiddos hahahahaha)


----------



## BigNickMontana

Well hopefully you get to make it out, I can imagine it is a bit of a pain in the *** trying to get from Hawaii to Texas. 

I am headed there myself this week, going to be leaving in the next couple of days headed to Corpus then Houston.


----------



## Roperchick

:happydance: :clap: :happydance::clap: :happydance: :clap:

guess what?! guess what?! guess what?! guess what?!

i got payed!

therefore i just ordered Charlies custom halter! so excited! wooooh

ohmygosh. yeah.

that is all.

now im off to the cheesecake factory with my besties to get pumpkin pie cheesecake


----------



## Roperchick

so i have to share this dream yeah.

i don't remember a lot of it but so me and my family were sleeping out in the boonies running from the zombies. aaand we got to this building and i got stuck in this closet thing with four doors and my family somehow escaped leaving me there.

so i was laying flat out with my legs keeping the two doors by my feet closed and my shoulders wedged and keeping the other two closed. 

and then somehow the walls changed and they were short enough the zombies could get their arms over and one of them scratched me (scratching=infecting)

and somehow (none of this makes sense!) two guys in helicopters flew by with...I think its my cousin....and I did this ninja warrior thing and jumped over the wall and ran on top of the zombies and we ran to the balcony thing...then she jumped and grabbed onto the helicopter and I jumped too but the helicopter moved so I started falling. then they swooped down and we grabbed hands and apparently we were like super strong because with no effort we got me on the helicopter.....

then I woke up. and I was laying exactly like I was when I was in the closet thing in my dream.




I think I watch too many zombie movies.



but I haz cheesecake! me and my friend went to cheesecake factory and got some super delicious pumpkin pie cheesecake.

but it took SOOO long. we didn't get back till after midnight....which is maybe why I had that super weird dream.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

What a crazy dream!!! And yay for being paid finally!!!


----------



## Roperchick

hahaha it WAS Maggie! lol and yesss. I love getting paid.

right on time too. my Kualoa Cowgirl sticker just fell off my window so I HAD to get a new sticker! bahahaha poor Elmer is all stickered up. but hes gonna get an awesome new blue one on Friday.



aaaaand its straight up ****in rain here. the rain coming off the storm draing outside my window is just a waterfall. CRAZINESS!


----------



## Roperchick

Got the pics of my first noseband today!








Hasnt mailed it to me yet and I need to get a halter to match but I love it!

Now I get to wait *patiently* for my halter for charlie lol





Btw. This is so difficult on my tablet without my computer lol also....the fact that I cant drag carrots on my tablet is so sad and depressing hahahahaha


----------



## Roperchick

Herpderp. Um yeah. Its really annoying trying to type on my tablet so updates are going to be non exsistant till my pos computer is fixed. 

Anywho. Yesterday I got stuck as CLS for the obstacle course so didnt get to do anything.

Today helped a friend move to a new house...and what was supposec to happen was a movingvan and about 15 people , loading everything and unloading at the new place.....
What did happen was my escape...another guys suv (only for the fjrst 2 loads of which we made 4 and more tomorrow) and one short bed truck....we started out with 10 guys at 7....ended up with me the guy and his wife by 11....fun times. Me and Elmer earned our pay today....and elmer got a treat for all his hardwork lolololol









Aaand I WAS going to go to the ranch tomorrow but they seem to be doing watever the hell they want so yeah......im just going to go help friend people move haha


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You're awesome for helping people move, that can be so stressful on a family!


----------



## Roperchick

Wow I forgot to update this lol



Guys! I FINALLY got to drive the LMTV today! Aaaaaaaaah! I didnt realize how crappy HMMWV were until I got in the cab of the big boy. Man. Super smooth ride, pulls the trailer like a dram (unlike the humvees) the airbrakes are AWESOME I dont want to go back to Humvees! Lol unfortunately our LMTV is deadlined so I dont have one to drive after this anyways lol

We have to go back in tonight from 1900 to midnight for night driving and tomorrow is the wash rack so I only have a little more time with em but I love it!


Hmmmm my parents took the girls (cows) to texas, finalized the buying deal and we worked out the deed for my sister and BIL chunk of land so theyll probably start building soon.....havent gottennew ppictures yet -_- but im on my tablet....and myinternet croaked so I couldnt upload them if I did have them haha.

Aaaand I have staff duty saturday night. Switched out with my buddy woods since its hia bday weekend....so I told him he owes me beer lol wel see if I get it!


I think thats all. We have land nav next week and I have to make it down to Whiskey Dix saloon to get tickets for the Country fest but Soooo Excited. James Otto is performing...even if he is a one hit wonder lol so should be interesting....and there'll be cowboys in wranglers and big trucks there


----------



## Roperchick

Oh and just cuz.

Voila. This is the kind of truck I was driving....and a trailer of course


----------



## Roperchick

Got ONE pic last night.

Dolly, Reba, Faith, Booger, and unhappy Noel enjoying the tx grass


----------



## Roperchick

So. I dont even know where to begin....but im not actually going to go into detail right Now....because theres alot that needs to be said.....and I cant acurately do that on my tablet.


So well just say that it starts with USAA screwing up my debit card so I cant access my money....having to tranfer it to wells fargo....and wont be able to have it till tomorrow.....
To not8t being able to get my computer, tv, ps3 fixed or get charlies halter thanks to all that.

To pos NCOs that have their heads so far up their butts they cant tell how much their screwing us up and micromanaging out the ****...

To a pos kid that is so completely incompetent he royally messed up SO bad that EVERYBODY that pulled staff duty with him last weekend has to do it again. 


So buhbye country fest for me. 



This week can go suck it. 




Any good feelings and thoughts of giving the army a second chance have thooroughly gone up in flames. Not only that but im ready to strap a rocket to its ****, light the fuse and launch this turd off the island straight into the ocean


To top it all off....found out through....freaking FACEBOOK that my vet and mentor/very good friend died sunday from cancer....I didnt even Know he HAD cancer.


RIP Joe Quintana...without you every sinnge one of my horses would have beenn lost more than once. *I* would have been lost.


----------



## Wallaby

Oh honey. That sounds so rough and I'm super sorry that it all happened! :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> S
> 
> Any good feelings and thoughts of giving the army a second chance have thooroughly gone up in flames. Not only that but im ready to strap a rocket to its ****, light the fuse and launch this turd off the island straight into the ocean
> 
> 
> To top it all off....found out through....freaking FACEBOOK that my vet and mentor/very good friend died sunday from cancer....I didnt even Know he HAD cancer.
> 
> 
> RIP Joe Quintana...without you every sinnge one of my horses would have beenn lost more than once. *I* would have been lost.


Sorry about Joe.....

As far as giving the Army a second chance.....well, basically, I gave them three......was dumb enough to reenlist and wound up getting out on breach of contract.....

So think long and hard baby sister...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> So. I dont even know where to begin....but im not actually going to go into detail right Now....because theres alot that needs to be said.....and I cant acurately do that on my tablet.
> 
> 
> So well just say that it starts with USAA screwing up my debit card so I cant access my money....having to tranfer it to wells fargo....and wont be able to have it till tomorrow.....
> To not8t being able to get my computer, tv, ps3 fixed or get charlies halter thanks to all that.
> 
> To pos NCOs that have their heads so far up their butts they cant tell how much their screwing us up and micromanaging out the ****...
> 
> To a pos kid that is so completely incompetent he royally messed up SO bad that EVERYBODY that pulled staff duty with him last weekend has to do it again.
> 
> 
> So buhbye country fest for me.
> 
> 
> 
> This week can go suck it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any good feelings and thoughts of giving the army a second chance have thooroughly gone up in flames. Not only that but im ready to strap a rocket to its ****, light the fuse and launch this turd off the island straight into the ocean
> 
> 
> To top it all off....found out through....freaking FACEBOOK that my vet and mentor/very good friend died sunday from cancer....I didnt even Know he HAD cancer.
> 
> 
> RIP Joe Quintana...without you every sinnge one of my horses would have beenn lost more than once. *I* would have been lost.


That is definitely a difficult week, I'd say.

I've had my bank screw up to where I couldn't access my money for weeks... which really messed up everything. 

I'm sorry to hear your good friend and mentor passed away.. 

I will withhold my comments regarding the army. I don't have first hand experience but I really don't like how my friends, who are a part of it, have been treated...


----------



## Roperchick

thanks yall. lol last week was uh....interesting....

Im just blocking that week out haha. at least the army's keeping it real lol. every time I go temporarily insane about reenlisting the army reminds me that's a bad idea roflmao.

but I got my money sorted out, got charlies halter ordered, got my Christmas leave half way taken care of (so excited to see the munchkins!!!!!) AND its a four day this weekend so yeah.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Awesome!!!! So pleased you get to go home to your critters!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

Haha right? (And my family too of course lol) I'm sooo paranoid that the halter is not going to be big enough for Charlie's fat head but well see!

Also. Just for fun, My friends thought it would be HILARIOUS to tag my car while I was sleeping this past Saturday after staff duty


----------



## Wallaby

RPC! Roper-P...Penguin/Perfect/Playful-CHICK!! :lol:


----------



## Roperchick

Omg I literally lol'd that Wallaby! Hahaha you're awesome! (Penguin lol)


----------



## Roperchick

welp. we had an FRG hike today up at north shore near Dillingham airfield. it was a pretty good turnout I think we had 30? people.

really awesome hike (even though woods lied and said it was a user friendly hike...no it wasn't lol)
it was nice and sunny on the way up.....the it was a torrential downpour on the way down hahahahaha but its all good.

(p.s. sorry these pics are so meh. I was going to take my camera but I didn't know what this hike was going to be like. and glad I didn't because it would've drowned lol. so these are on my crappy phone)


































































oh and I went and saw Thor 2 yesterday *swoon* ohmygod. that man. theres this one part (I wont do any spoilers promise) but theres this one part that has NOTHING to do with the movie and has NO value other than a girls enjoyment. DEAR lord. just. that man.


----------



## gunslinger

You sound a might smitten by "that man".....

Love at first sight?


----------



## Roperchick

hahahahaha hes my Hollywood crush GS! lol


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> hahahahaha hes my Hollywood crush GS! lol


 
I keep hearing about certain Hollywood celebrities showing up for military dances etc...

Maybe you should ask him?


----------



## Roperchick

so.

my papa died this morning. um, so yeah I got my emergency leave in, and I'm on a plane tomorrow to go home.

don't think ill be on here for awhile. idk.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My heart goes out to you, if you need anything Christy, let me know.


----------



## Wallaby

Oh no!! You and your family will be in my prayers. :hug: :hug:


----------



## gunslinger

I've been thinking about you the last couple of days....sorry baby sister....


----------



## MissingStar

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## BigNickMontana

I haven't been on in a while. Been stuck down in Corpus, haven't been feeling very chatty. 

Sorry to hear about your Papa. My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Roperchick

thanks yall  that was definitely a very rough week. but the family was all together so we got through it :/

made seeing the new ranch bitter sweet since he was supposed to be the one showing me at Christmas but yeah. my grandma is ACTUALLY taking an interest in the farm....which she hasn't done in about 15 years and my sister and BIL are there to help her

(and sorry I didn't get ANY pictures because I was WAY to busy playing and checking it out lol Ill get some when we go back on sunday/Monday)

im back home in NM till Saturday getting some much needed time with my beasties (Ill get pics of them too lol) then back to TX for a couple days....then back to HI ;( for 4 weeks.....then back HOME!

my CO apparently had a huge fit of pity or something because he signed off on my block leave at the same time that he signed off on my emergency leave so I get to come home for 2 weeks at Christmas as well! 

and just because, I found two REALLY OLD pics of me barrel racing lol








(Josie back in her prime haha)








(and a friends horse Spicy, that I was loaned when Josie was out of commission for awhile)


----------



## BigNickMontana

Glad to hear you got to see the new place at least, will be looking for more pics around Christmas time.


----------



## Roperchick

I will definitely try to get some pics of the new place at Christmas. I left my camera there so I would remember lol. last time I was just too preoccupied to do it.

only 2 weeks till I get to go home for Christmas! woooh. itll be good to be there this year since I wasn't home last year (ignoring the fact that this is going to be a year of firsts without one of our family :-|)

anywho. I know I haven't been on. its been crazy to say the least. weve been in the field since Monday at 0400 and we go back out sunday at noon till Friday the 13th. 

random fun thing. while I was in the field I got a message from the girl that made charlies halter. she finally was able to finish it and wanted to post a pic. so....









ill TRY to get pics of Charlie wearing it when I go home....but if its -14 like it was last time I was home at Christmas I make NO promises:lol:

aaaaand im signing off....till I get back to civilization again haha


----------



## gunslinger

Where does one go to the field in Hawaii?


----------



## Roperchick

the past few times we weve been going to Bellows AFB. they have a super awesome setup with a legit village and stuff.

this time were over at Kahukus on North Shore....its not as nice rofl


----------



## gunslinger

Hey Baby sister....you back playing army again???

Have a good leave?


----------



## Roperchick

Oh hayy! Haha yeah im back. Bleh. Still dont have orders so im about to hit up retention.....and there's a possibility I can get out early....after february that is! 

Right now im just trying to survive without any of my civvies or my car keys lolol (long story ill tell yall about it after its fixed hahahahaha)


In other news.....random drawing!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

so I went back looking at some of previous posts here and realized they're pretty sparse, rushed and have almost no details

sorry.

lol

so I'll try to kind of lay things out clearly here. 

2014....year of the horse....(well christmas was awesome and got to spend more time with my family and horses in the past 2 months than i have in the past 4 years.) well the first day started out right haha. i was home and went on a new years trail ride with my mom, my dad (yay! i think hes been on a horse all of 2 times the past 4 years haha) my lovely surrogate mother type trainer (more like best friend than trainer now...havent had a lesson in like 7 years) and her hubby who is also like an uncle haha.

had some quality riding time with my friend, even got Josie out and gave a litle girl who ADORES her, a lesson.

then I came back to the rock on the 4th. Managed to get back here without keys (turns out i left them in my old carhartt along with some shotgun shells haha. definitely sounds like me)
and without clothes. The airport had told us they opened at 0530, and my flight was at 0600. when we got there at 0530 they quite rudely informed us that the flight was already closed. I was immediately angry and argued with them about misinforming us, how I HAD to be back that day because it was my last day of leave etc.

They were super unhelpful and reluctantly printed out my boarding passes, but said they would not "under any circumstances check my bag" so i got to island without any clothes. yeah.

but made the best of it, my mom mailed my clothes to me (which cost an arm and leg but anyways), and my first week back at work wasn't actually too bad. I was in class in the tunnel all week, doing a class I've taken 3 other times already :lol::lol:

mom found my keys, and I should be getting them today, and I'm going to go see the new Hercules movie (with a decidedly gorgeous man starring it:wink

so I think things are finally (cross my fingers) getting back on track and back to normal since everything got so out of whack when my grandfather passed in November.

so future wise........

I am SUPPOSED to be PCSing march 10....97% sure that will not be happening since I have NO orders and with the drawdowns and all. yeah.

so I'll be here until Feb 22 of next year...

there is POTENTIAL though, that I could be out early. they have the new Voluntary Early Separation (extension of the involuntary separation) so if I had a job lined up back home I could potentially get out Feb 22 of this year or any time after that.

so now the obstacle is to find a good part time (or full time) job close to Amarillo or Dallas to then maybe get my GI bill going and go to school.

I'm leaning towards police department, or maybe a contractor job doing the job the army paid $500,000 to train me on, for now. but We'll see.

and most importantly GET OUT OF THE ARMY haha.

I mean, I love the army. I love my bros and sisters in the army, I love my country, I love serving....but I hate the BS the army is dishing out on a silver platter now so its no longer worth the stress and headache. 


but. to end this on a better note than "i hate the army"

finished kitty cat drawing! bahahahaha


----------



## gunslinger

You're about at the same place with the Army that I was, 35 years ago....

I was actually stupid enough to re-enlist for a different MOS....two weeks after I re-enlisted they told me the school I re-enlisted for had been closed for the next three years in order to train foreign students so I'd get the school on the tail end of my enlistment.

I filed for, and got, a breach of contract...that's a long story but after an additional 5 months I got my honorable discharge....

As far as flying....the terrorist won and now we're held hostage by the TSA...and the airlines themselves....

What the hay....I mean, you don't really need many cloths on the Rock do you? Just a grass skirt right and a lea right?


----------



## Roperchick

dont forget the coconut bra roflmao

but really. i tried to have my mom NOT send me ALL of them but she did anyways lol


----------



## Zexious

That is a lovely drawing! Be sure to post more :>


----------



## Roperchick

Thanks haha. I hardley ever draw but I promise I'll post the results (however bad they are) when I do lol


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> dont forget the coconut bra roflmao


I think that's optional.....just saying...


----------



## Roperchick

Lolol


So anywho. Got to thinking today about what im gonna do outside of the army. I already know im going to go to WTAMU for Vet tech, but theres no guarantee there'll be any job openings down the line.

Then I got to thinking how theres only one farrier in town, and thought about my farrier now who worked mirackes with Josie....and so I thiyght maybe farrier school. Definitely wouldnt do it full time because I would break myself, but my horses, and maybe some friends when i got more comfortable/expetienced....
Which led to equissage....Also thanks to Josie lol. Theres NO equissage where I live so theredbe no competition and again, it would nt be full time either.

So ill use my trusty GI bill for my vet stuff, and maybe get tne school scholarships or use my truck money for the farrier/equissage classes  just a thought for now haha.

If I could get away with it I would take the 4 weeks of leave I would need and go take the equissage class and then be like "oh hayy army. I have a job lined up so lemme the heck out" buahahahaha


----------



## gunslinger

A vet tech would be good....but have you ever thought about doing human tech? I mean, if you open a news paper, there's a couple of pages of adds looking for nurses and medical type people..... Might be more opportunity to make a lot of money in the medical field......

I'd suggest trying to find a field that's in high demand, and has a long career path.....so you can get old doing it.....

I think you could do okay if you're a good farrier, but it's very hard work, often in less than perfect weather, and you have to stay busy to make real money....


----------



## gunslinger

By the way, 38 years ago today a nieve, 18 year old country boy from a small town in Tennessee raised his right hand and was sworn into the army. 

I guess you'll always remember the day you go in and the day you get out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Onlly the army can make me feel happy, nostalgic, frustrated, stupid, incompetent, ****ed, homicidal, and unmotivated....all in one day.

I was completely content with myself today. Got out of class, went home and was about to call my parents and got called back to work.

Got there and it turns out a good buddy was reenlisting today. I went down memory lane of the GOOD DAYS back before hawaii when I was all patriotic and what not.....

The SECOND we fall out of formation top calls meand my squad leader over....you know the feeling of getting pubched in the stomach knowing its going to be bad news.....
Ever since I got thecall from my mom abour my grandfather ive been petrified od more news like that....

But it wasnt.

That one barracks NCO that keeps screwing me over called my 1sgt AGAIN saying my room was trashed.

Ive brought it up to my Leadership that she comes into my room and leaves my door unsecured and they do NOTHING!

Butshe calls and says my room is trasjed like once a month and I get I trouble.

So we come back....he checks my room and I inform him ive been here only about 15ish days in the past 3 months due to emergency leave, FTX amd block leave....theres nkthing wrong with my room other than I didnt sweep this , orning and I forgot a glass in my sink.

But he flipped s***, understandably after dealing with this like 4 or 5 times now and so I got chewed out by top....which is a really crappy feeling.

But whatever. I mean its not affecting anything but my feelings it just ****es me off that this e-5 ( she doesnt deserve the title NCO) can screw me over with one word and I have no fall bavk because im not an nco.


Whatevs. Brush it off and keep moving is all I gotta do. I have potentially 12 months or less in the army.


----------



## Roperchick

Oh and to end on a gooder note....the adhd of my mind!







Texas flag, murica, thje flash symbol, nightwing symbol, cowboy had, random s thing, randlm smiley face, tree. Castle!

All my notebooks look like this lol


----------



## Roperchick

Oh man. So we went and saw Lone Survivor las night as a company FRG thing.

Dear sweet baby jesus. That movie. Words cannot describe...beautiful, tragic, just omg.

So ya. Favorite movie.....ever.....


----------



## Roperchick

So I'm in a dilemma.

Refer to thiiiiis-http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/australia-chance-lifetime-351890/

I know....based on tjis journal...probably not the right idea to stay in....but open mind and all that right?


----------



## gunslinger

All that glitters is not gold. 

If it's to good a deal to pass up there's always a catch to it. 

Follow your heart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

So you're in Hawaii, did you learn how to surf?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Oh goodness no. I have noooooo coordination for that lol. (Almost as bad as my disastrous attempts at snowboarding haha)

I did manage paddle boarding with my parents a couple times lol

Im more of a snorkle with the turtles and swim around looking for beach glass person lol


----------



## gunslinger

So if you take the Alice Springs tour, will you fly commercial to get home? I mean, air fair for that long of flight isn't cheap.....I'm going to have to read up on Alice Springs...but it sounds like it's in a desert?

I was watching the pro-bowl live from Hawaii yesterday....they had some video of surfing....looks like a lot of fun.....


----------



## Roperchick

AS supposedly has 2 paid R&Rs per year. One in country and one out of country.....so passing from the way they said it my airfare would be paid for 1ce a year to go home if that's what I chose for my out of country. Not sure though. gotta get more details.


I'm so mad at myself for not going to the pro bowl lol. Was it a good game???

And yeah....looks fun...key words for me lol. Dangerous for my uncoordinated accident prone self hahaha


----------



## gunslinger

It was as good as any pro-bowl can be. New rules, no longer afc vs nfc so it was different. I'm still trying to decide whether or not I like the change.


----------



## Roperchick

Huh. Did that change this year? Guess I should played more attention! Haha. Talking to the guys this morning at pt though, sounds like it was MISERABLE rainy out there so glad I didn't go roflmao


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Huh. Did that change this year? Guess I should played more attention! Haha. Talking to the guys this morning at pt though, sounds like it was MISERABLE rainy out there so glad I didn't go roflmao


Yea, it was a fantasy football deal with Jerry Rice drafting a team and Dion Sanders drafting a team....so, you had team mates playing against each other....and we both no it never rains in sunny Hawaii right?

As far as surfing.....you still have time.....it'd be a darn shame to be in the surfing capital of the world and not get on a board.....


----------



## Roperchick

That sounds....like a really bad idea lol. Hey now it is sunny some days. Just not on Schofield. And not in January haha


Ooooh I have....and failed....and swallowed half the pacific ocean lol


----------



## gunslinger

Failed? You? Get back out there GI!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Haha well I may try again before I leave. If I don't get Australia then I'll be here another year. If I do then I'll take a little vacay to the coast and try it there too! Lol

Grrr. Branch is taking so long to answer! Driving me nuts


----------



## gunslinger

Just keep in mind they'll neglect to give you all the information so make sure you have all details in writing before you sigh the papers to re-up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

So right^^^ 

I'm not the same naïve little kid running off pure patriotism roflmbo.

I'm gonna do ALOT more research this go round...if that is what I end up doing.

It's all still out on the table as of now.

Kind of in limbo till I get word on whether there's openings in Australia...all revolves around that haha.


In other news....got told AGAIN that I was getting a roommate yesterday. This time from an E-7....more reliable right?

So ran home after PT, cleaned the bathroom, hallway, and kitchen...I'm talking CLEANED. Then made a super delicious (sarcasm) protein breakfast shake. Gotta get back to my 90/90/90 PT test standards after messing up my shoulder. Lol

Went to RAD class.....again lol. Dumb dumb dumb

The seen went to company...thinking I would have a reply from Branch...yeah no. So I forwarded the original one again asking for an update. We'll see.

After work I went home expecting a roommate. I mean come on an e-7 and e-8 were both telling me I was getting one....nope.
Which I'm perfectly okay with. I don't want a roommate. Ever.

Today...RAD class again. Luckily its the last day so hopefully it'll be done early. Then I can go check my email and be productive lolol.


----------



## gunslinger

34 years ago today I ETS'd out of army.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Well Australia is out for now. Timing wise it just not work with my PCs/sets dates.

But I just found out that Germany is DEFINITELY an option for reenlistment. So I gotta go talk to retention probably Monday and see if I can get a slot time meiw.

OR

Reenlist for need of the army and get a nice hefty bonus.
Hmmmm


----------



## Wallaby

Don't go to Germanyyyyy.
I have a "friend" stationed there and he's allll the time complaining on FB about how there's nothing to do/people are crazy/etc...of course, it might have more to do with exactly where he's stationed. He makes it sound just like how Hawaii sounds for you.
On the flip said, said "friend" tends towards being a creep = not sure how much I trust his judgement. But in any case, he makes it sound awful. 

:hug:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My dad was stationed in Germany and loved it there. I also have family there and they love it. Lots of night clubs, good food, weird store hours, warm people, and of course a different language.


----------



## Roperchick

It may also depend on his MOS Emily. Everybody I've been stationed with says its THE place to go.....a lot of them are also guys and they just want German girls so may not be the most reliable....lolol.

But its really good moneyz and its the best place to go career wise. 

Idk we shall see


----------



## gunslinger

Well, no matter where you're stationed, there's always the army to mess up your good time

Why not check with the Navy or Air Force and see what they offer you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oppes101

I wish i could atleast ride a horse...


----------



## Roperchick

Uh what?


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> Uh what?


Just someone hijacking your thread, lol...

You doing okay girl? With all these little changes happening


----------



## Roperchick

:shock::shock: this has basically been my face all weekend so far lol.
Its like OH. MY. GOD. I just volunteered to go to Germany. GERMANY. 
And then I stress about what im gonna do with my car. And packing. And outprocessing. And ohmygod.

So then I have to keep reminding myself I dont have an answer yet and theres not use stressing till I find out Monday. Hahahahahaha its exciting, terrifying, stressful and omg lolol


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I'm so excited for you


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> :shock::shock: this has basically been my face all weekend so far lol.
> Its like OH. MY. GOD. I just volunteered to go to Germany. GERMANY.
> And then I stress about what im gonna do with my car. And packing. And outprocessing. And ohmygod.
> 
> So then I have to keep reminding myself I dont have an answer yet and theres not use stressing till I find out Monday. Hahahahahaha its exciting, terrifying, stressful and omg lolol


OMG...you broke the first rule.....NEVER VOLUNTEER IN THE ARMY......you are so screwed.....:twisted:


----------



## Roperchick

gunslinger said:


> OMG...you broke the first rule.....NEVER VOLUNTEER IN THE ARMY......you are so screwed.....:twisted:


ohman. i know i know. haha I never learn. Could be good though. who knows. 
le sigh. im thinking if Germany doesn't happen then I'm just outtie. My only other options are Georgia and Hood and Ive heard HORRENDOUS things from my fellow 35N about those places that it just would not work. 

but thats fine cause then I can have CHARLIE!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Roperchick said:


> but thats fine cause then I can have CHARLIE!


Yes!!! :lol:


----------



## gunslinger

Another option, if the Army can't offer you what you want right now, go home and see how things work out. If things don't go the way they need to go when you get home then you can go back to the recruiter and see what other options they can offer.....

The needs of the Army change constantly...wait six months and everything will change....patience baby sister....patience....make sure you get what you want because another 3 years of doing something you don't like, or being somewhere you really don't want to be, can create other problems..

Go slow and take your time....


----------



## Roperchick

Well its official.......377 days left in the army. 
(Absolutely terrifying thinking I'll be a civilian again. Like I do not even know hahahahaha)

Germany dropped. They want me to MOST to 35Q......I absolutely hate that job....and if I don't MOST then my only option is Gordon. 

I could reup for need of the army and get a bonus.....of less money than a single paycheck. Yeah no thanks. 

Or I can get out, try college and a part time job and see if I survive. And I'll have Charlie. So that's always a plus.


If I can't then hey I can always get back in. and maybe they'll have 88M (truck driver) or MP
Just time to get out of this 3 yr rut I've been stuck in on this island. Maybe Australia or Germany will open up to me later. Who knowssssss


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Well its official.......377 days left in the army.
> (Absolutely terrifying thinking I'll be a civilian again. Like I do not even know hahahahaha)
> 
> Germany dropped. They want me to MOST to 35Q......I absolutely hate that job....and if I don't MOST then my only option is Gordon.
> 
> I could reup for need of the army and get a bonus.....of less money than a single paycheck. Yeah no thanks.
> 
> Or I can get out, try college and a part time job and see if I survive. And I'll have Charlie. So that's always a plus.
> 
> 
> If I can't then hey I can always get back in. and maybe they'll have 88M (truck driver) or MP
> Just time to get out of this 3 yr rut I've been stuck in on this island. Maybe Australia or Germany will open up to me later. Who knowssssss


You survived the Army......everyday after these are gravy.....just a matter of do you eat peanut butter today or do you eat steak today....????

You'll be fine no matter what......you can do anything your heart desires....be anything you want to be.....all you have to do is want it enough and try your best.

Now quit second guessing yourself and get busy with the rest of your life.

Besides....I think Charlie is ready to have you home....:wink:


----------



## Roperchick

Haha you nailed it. I second guess every decision! Lol 
I've just had it so cush for the last 4years in the army I think I'm gonna have a HUGE wake up call outside. Not sure I know how to be a civvie lol


But I will have Charlie. I'm sure he's secretly dreading it because hell actually have to *gasp* work and be I. Shape lol

Idk. I'll miss the army for sure. I just wish it was like it was 3 years ago, when it was an awesome job to be in. Now its a joke.

What I'd really like is to convince my mom to get a nice beginners horse so I can take Red with me and Charlie to college. Then I'd have 4 yearss to whoop his butt into shape for her AND charlie would be happy to have his brother there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So are you going to be in Texas? If so we're totally neighbours!


----------



## Roperchick

Yup! Well I'll be in NW Texas for school but when I'm home I'll be just north of Dallas

Well definitely have to take vacays to see each other lol


----------



## gunslinger

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Work has been....annoying. to say the least. I finally wrapped my head around the whole "get out" idea and then they can out with this new program in Reserves and NG.
Basically 
-I could get out up to a year early. 
-I could MOST to MP (what I tried to enlist for in the first place). 
-I would get my training while still doing my active term
-Autopromote to E-5
and they would help me score a job related to what I would be doing NG side. I.e. something in law enforcement.

AND then there was an article about border patrol and customs looking for vets specifically to hire.

And the retention rep in my company is still trying to push for me to reup and trying to tell my the career counselor could score my duty station of choice....but I don't believed him.

Grrr decisions. It a sounds awesome. And all is something I would totally be interested in doing....minus reuping.

My friends are going off the deep end. Like I do not even know what is happening. They've lost their minds. They're b****y, pulling that whole "if you don't agree with me, You. Are. Wrong. I know everything and you're dumb" and I'm about ready to fight. 

My stupid roommate is stupid and refuses to clean while acting all hoity toity I'm better than you. I'm gonna choke her out 


But on the bright side.....
Soccer 
Soccer is amazing and makes me happy lol. Our company decided to make a team for this indoor tournament that the post is having in April and our first practice was yesterday....we have a lot of work lol.

Only downside to it is o e of said crazy friends is being all grouchtastic and saying shell only play if she's goalie, making a big old deal about it. Just whatever nobody wants her attitude on the field (court? Indoor. PSH. Never done indoor. Just league and tournament outdoor haha)


Any who. Castle= very confused yet happy when playing soccer hahahaha

Also I was bores so I started making a list of stuff I want to do when I get my freedom
Freedom being getting off this rocks and going home lol.

All this rock is good for is sitting here and thinking of what you could do if you weren't here.

1. Buy my truck. Because yes
2. Buy a trailer
3. Teach Charlie to drive. Because there has been NOTHING I have thrown at him that he hasn't been willing to learn. That kid soaks it all up like a sponge. And I call him a plow horse anyways so.

I'm sure we probably have some harness materials in the giant car shed on the farm. Because there's EVERYTHING in that shed. Everything

4. Teach Charlie AND Red to drive together. Because they're lazy bums and need to work.

5. Skijoring. Also because yes.

6. Donkey.

7. Compete in Extreme Mustang Makeover

Obviously this all is over time. Not just immediately when I get home lol.


Enough randomness for today!


----------



## gunslinger

Soccer? Have you watched the movie "the boy's in company c"? Great Army + soccer flick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

I have not. Hmmm. I'll have to see if its on Amazon.


Oh. Caveat to my list of things to do freedom blah blah blah....

Fix my dang truck!!! I think I told y'all about the '65 ford pick up I got from the grands???? Any who so my mom apparently wants to drive it down to tx instead of trying to barrow a car trailer to haul it down....
This truck has no heat/no ac/ the brakes failed LAST YR and I don't know how well they actually "fixed" them. The bed is about 70% rusted out with just a slab of metal welded on...she's kind of a mess right now....and my mom wants to make the 15+ hr trip on the highway to take it to TX.

I.e. I need to throw my tax return into repairs so she doesn't DIE. Lol

But also. SUPER excited to have it there once I get out aaaaaaah!


----------



## Roperchick

Hmmmm hmm hmmm.

Sorry haven't updated recently...haven't really done anything! Ha.

Get to drive the LMTVs (well yesterday) all day day today and all DAT Monday.

Swear to gawd I am IN LOVE with these trucks. Like for realizes. Cannot even describe haha.
If only I had $250,000 to throw away for one pool

We did an frg thing last night...yeah we went to the arcade and played guitar hero and shooting games for 2 hours lol. Soooo much gaming. 

Aaand my dads NG recruiter friend is gonna do some digging for me since I can't get any help here.


Aaaand that is all. Ha.

Oh. P.s. random picture time

My super adorable fat old beagle Biscuit








The ONLY time I smile lol. Driving truuuuuucks









Super bad pic of my soccer days. This is like the only normal one
All the rest are action shots and in always biting my tongue and have a thumbs up thing going on lol









Super super traumatic pic of me with the mushroom cut lolol my sisters the one with glasses hahahaha


----------



## gunslinger

Hey Roperchick......did you see where they might cut back the army to pre-WWII levels?


----------



## Roperchick

My service is so bad out here -_- I've written thus post three times only to lose it when ts trying to post.

In answer to your question no, but I'm not surprised. Between soldier, unit, pay, TA, benefits, and GI Bill cuts were gonna be a skeleton army by the time we get there.

Luckily the NG is recruiting and offering sweet incentives to all the active getting out now that they're fed up with this shiza.

Even our FTX has been cut. We were supposed to be out here for 2 weeks. Instead were on day 2 of an eight day FTX.
Or MREs aren't even paid for any more. Used to be paid by the unit. Not its straight out ta our paycheck. And we all know finance NEVER messes up our LESs *snort*

IRS all good I guess. Were gonna hit another war and then it'll be a giant jumblefudge to recruit AGAIN.


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> Get to drive the LMTVs (well yesterday) all day day today and all DAT Monday.
> 
> Swear to gawd I am IN LOVE with these trucks. Like for realizes. Cannot even describe haha.
> If only I had $250,000 to throw away for one pool
> 
> 
> The ONLY time I smile lol. Driving truuuuuucks
> View attachment 376482


When you get out why not get your CDL and drive? 










It is what I do and I really enjoy it. 

There are companies out there that transport horses too.


----------



## Roperchick

I was actually thinking about that as an option.

Right now I'm working on NG options. They said there's a chance I could MOST to 88M (driver) or diesel mech. Based on where I live. Super schweet.

My dad mentioned driving the security trucks for banks and what not. Seems legit too haha.

Its a super pain trying to make these plans while I'm stuck across the ocean though. I have a giant list of things I need yo do that I can't do till I'm home and I can't get home till next Jan. Grrrr

Anywho. Yeah. I'm so over this unit. Back to back FTX. 70% of our equipment is broke. Half our trucks are broke. 

This next FTX is June 2-10....yaaay so glad I get to head TO the field on my birthday.
I asked to take leave the 1st-14 to go home.....like really I have less than 10 months left here. Don't think I'm that deciding factor for the FTX being a success..but no. I have to drive the LMTV (don't get me wrong I love that truck. But I also love home and wanted to be there just once this year.) 

aaand then the usual rant about the crappy NCOs here. Blah blah blah haha. Won't bore y'all.

Besides all that. I can't even sign up foe the school I want -_- because the school GO for non Hawaii schools quit and they dont have a budget to hire a new one.... oh and they won't let you get TA without one. 

I love Hawaii. Just so much. -.-


In good news though....finally got rid of the Mazda I was cursed with for 3 years. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Most stuff broken. Sounds just like 1976 when Jimmy Carter was president.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

I actually really want to see Hawaii, its one of 3 states I haven't been to.


----------



## Roperchick

Its a nice vacation spot but not so much to live. Haha



Guys guys guys guys guys.

Im soooo freaking excited. I may possibly be getting something I really really really want but I'm not gonna say what so I don't jinx it lolol 

Aaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

so.....my exciting news.....
barring any serious complications on saturday................................................................


i will be the owner of this BEAUTIFUL baby!!!!!!!!!







1990 F150 
107k miles (which is stupidly low for a 24 yr old truck but he said he only ever used it to get to work and back so makes sense)

w/12" lift big **** mudders. (ill get specifics on saturday)

basically excited enough to do this dance.....


----------



## gunslinger

Very nice....only two things last forever.....diamonds (are a girls best friend), and old fords......I've got two...a 99, and an 84....fords, that is!

Now you need a horse trailer to pull!

Will the Army ship it home for you when you ETS?


----------



## Roperchick

Thisll be my #2 old ford too! Haha I still have the old '65 F250 back home haha


I know right?! I told my BIL to start shopping 2 horse bumper pulls for me lol

And the army will pay for ine car. So I'll probably have then ship my truck and then I'll pay for the escape since its based by weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

This is what I picture.


----------



## Roperchick

Hahaha nick. Idk about all that. I got a guy in my co. Trying to pawn an f350 engine on me lol.


Maybe a few yes down the line I'll turn it into me and my BIL project mudder....but I'll have to get another work truck before I do lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

As far as I am concerned there is only one engine to put in a truck, that would be the Cummins 12 valve. 

On that note, I have a 72 Chevy K30 I am building with one! xD


----------



## gunslinger

BigNickMontana said:


> As far as I am concerned there is only one engine to put in a truck, that would be the Cummins 12 valve.
> 
> On that note, I have a 72 Chevy K30 I am building with one! xD


 I'm done with chevy.....to bad they took the taxpayers money, but they did.....Maybe a 7.3 powerstoke?


----------



## Roperchick

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

gunslinger said:


> I'm done with chevy.....to bad they took the taxpayers money, but they did.....Maybe a 7.3 powerstoke?


So did dodge, so did ford. 

Ford just took the money via several of their subsidiary companies to make it look like they didn't.

I won't buy a new car period, newest car I own is my 93 Camaro. My Semi is a 94, my Jeep is an 81, my Truck a 72. 

New cars are noting but cheap plastic garbage. 

The only new one id buy is a Vette, maybe a Camaro. 

But don't kid yourself, all of the automakers got a bailout, it is disgusting, it was wrong, can't be undone now.


----------



## Roperchick

Well.

He's Miiiiine haha. The kid has to get the title shipped here ( wifey accidently packed it with their goods) so Monday well exchange money and titles but he's miiiiiine!!!!


I have dubbed him Fudd. I have Elmer and Fudd now lolol


----------



## Roperchick

Well got the keys for Fudd this afternoon!!

He's definitely a project truck.

More info
1990 F150 supercab 5.8L engine 
Dual tank, 107,588miles

36" tires with 8" lift

He needs a little TLC on the roof, one windows motor is dead (easy fix) the steerings looosy Goosy (another easy fix)

But I also talked him down from 3750 to 300 AND he threw in a new radio and back up camera. 

I feel accomplished Lol

I DO want to get some 32's to put on...really like these 36's and plan on keeping them but they KILL my gas mileage.

Oh well. Gotta rebump my savings before I go and get a new set anyways lol


----------



## Cherrij

Now I wonder, if I will ever get to read all this....


----------



## glacierbay

How wonderful!!!!! Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roperchick

How do you mean cherrij?

Hahaha thanks glacierbay. I'm having soooo much fun with it already lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

Roperchick said:


> How do you mean cherrij?
> 
> Hahaha thanks glacierbay. I'm having soooo much fun with it already lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


so much text. many pages of text


----------



## Roperchick

Oh lol. I wouldn't worry about it Lol. Its pretty boring haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

So if I need a truck can I borrow it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Hahahaha noooooooo. Sorry its my baby. Even my BIL is trying to make plans for it and I totally shut him down haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Hahahaha noooooooo. Sorry its my baby. Even my BIL is trying to make plans for it and I totally shut him down haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oh..I see...how it's going to be! LOL....

You never know how many friends you have until you buy a truck.....


----------



## Roperchick

Too true. Haha

But really I don't mind helping people. Its just those that are like "oh castle has a truck let's make her help us move. Or castle has a truck let's make her go across island in the truck that gets 8 mpg to pick up something dirty."

I got that Soooooo much in AIT when I had my little Ram 1500

I already had a friend ask to use it to tow a trailer since mines apparently the only one in company with a tow package.....
Like really? Don't plan your life around MY truck. 

he literally said "oh hayyy. I just rented a uhaul trailer cuz I knew your truck could pull....so can you pull this trailer for me?"

But. No. I don't mind loaning cars out. I loaned my Mazda out for 2 years....and I like the friends that actually take my own schedule into their planning...and offer to pay gas. I ALWAYS accept gas donations Lol

In other news... I took it to Firestone to get the door fixed and get it serviced. You know just make sure everything is shipshape (for a 24 yr old truck) to go mudding this weekend. 

Surprise surprise. FS is trying to pull one over on me like they did with the Mazda.

You know the whole "you went in for a service now the vehicle is catastrophically destroyed and they need $$$$$$$ to fix it"

Granted. It HAD died on me twice yesterday. My distributor and coil are wearing out. But they still work fine.


Any who I hadn't gotten a call yesterday so this morning I went in to this.


Oh your tires are shot
Your window is inop
Your vacuum hoses are cracked
Your trans and dist need replaced with an ft and a new coil
All your lines are plugged....


Told them I could do all that myself for under $500 so just give me my keys I'll pay for the service and the diag.

Well ma'am, we can't do that till we give you a quote for it all.

But I'm standing right here. Give me the quote.
Oh he's working right now hell call you later....

I miss their call of course because I was at ACAP.

So I go in...
"Yeah we'd like to do the dist and coil. Those with the diag are gonna run you $478


@-%(#[email protected]&#&$*#-#!!!!

Okay. Fine. It better be done by TONIGHT.


oh yes ma'am. Definitely.


I hate Firestone.

If shipping wasn't going to rape my wallet I would order the parts myself. 


Le sigh. Oh well.
Would've had to be done eventually anyways.



Oh and they wanted me to replace my newish $500 tires (as in $500 each. Yeah. No)

Oh well haha. At least hell be in tip top shape for tomorrow.

Aaand were going ice skating for frg on Saturday....gonna be interesting/ life threatening


----------



## Wallaby

Roperchick said:


> Aaand were going ice skating for frg on Saturday....gonna be interesting/ life threatening


BEST last line ever. I am probably going to cry I'm laughing so hard. :rofl:
I did not see that one coming. 
WELL played.


----------



## Roperchick

Hahaha I do what I can Lol.


Now I'm laughing that you're laughing and just imagining peoples thought process as they read it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

I guess it's a generational thing, but I didn't get it....


----------



## Roperchick

I think its just the pure randomness of it haha.

So I survived. Ha. I was actually pretty good pre-army...
But its definitely a perishable skill haha. Not to mention they gave me too big skates so I had no support or balance. I only hit twice. First time because my friend came up behind me and scared the bejezzus out of me. Second time because another friend grabbed me and started dragging me way fast and down I went Lol.


I think I'll stick to roller blades....or a horse.

Aaaand. Fudd just got brand new tires. $1300 worth of tires.

Easily the most SPOILT truck ever. I would probably cry at the money if he wasn't a forever truck haha.

Also. My two trucks (mine and the LMTV) easily ha e the most awesome epic buttons ever.


Fudd has a skull. A. Skull. For the lights.

And the LMTV has a re-tard switch. I.E. were going full re-tard party in this truck hahahahahaha
(I'll post pics when I have better reception)


----------



## Roperchick

Tiresssssss! Super excited for them to get here








The awesome re-tard switch








The epic skull


----------



## Roperchick

Well yesterday ended in absolute failure.

Come back from the field to find out FT Hood had another shooter.....phone was dead so I couldn't call to make sure my friends were okay.

Had to go to a BS Battalion formation....to take a picture...really? Then have to stand through peoples BS awards that should be going company level but they apparently love the spotlight...

That ends get to my truck....turn my phone on...oh hey. A guy I know WAS involved at hood. Fuuuuuuuh

So I go park my truck in our parking...and as I'm back g to straighten it out my friend decides to go THE WRONG WAY and I bump into him....he's ****ed which ****es me off and ya. Bad day.

No accident report I just said I would pay for it....its just one little dent in his door that you can't even see. Whatever.

On top of all that I tried to get my friend to drive for me today because I'm just REALLY not in the mood to hear this NCO talk crap like he ALWAYS does. 

Not no. I have to.

Today's sucks.

That is all.


----------



## gunslinger

The good thing is, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## gunslinger

There...bumped it for you....How ya been?


----------



## Roperchick

Lol sorry I've been super busy army side 

Let's see. So army wise we've been going out to the field CONSTANTLY.

Were technically the only rapid deployment unit for PACOM (pacific command) so were trying to gear towards all that.

Add on me trying to get through ACAP and talk to the National guard AND my escape getting wrecked...ya things are hectic. Lol

I think I had mentioned we don't get food money any more? Yup that's fun. Plus I pay about $70 a week in gas for the truck while the Escape is broke. *Le sigh*

Went to the ranch....for the first time in like 6 months.....ya champ still looks good but there's some girl that thinks she's hot sh*t and she can't even handle champ...who is the calmest of them all there thanks to me...I put a YEAR of training into him and they've let him go completely to waste. They make NO effort to get him adopted, don't use him for pony rides don't do ANYthing for him -_- 

If I had $2,000 to spare I would take him home for my niece. But nope.


Uuuuuuh oh. We have kittens and our first calf at the ranch now Lol...but no pictures because my mother is failing.

I think that's it.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

well now....update time?

I don't have much to update...because I don't really do anything! roflmao 

um. work. truck. party. repeat is my liiiiife.

I WILL say...one thing for going downtown to Waikiki...you really find out who you can drink with...and who you CANT. its an important thing to know haha

aaand worked on my truck some more...seriously...hes my baby. fixed some lights, put some fluids in, boosted the tranny some so I don't get the problems with the connections anymore. yup. good times....turns out I CANT do a horn...or a window motor though? two of the easiest fixes...beyond me...but I can work on trannys?=LOGIC....or reverse logic...haha

oh and apparently Verizon decided it was going to keep charging me for the old disposable phone I haven't used in like 5 months....

and somebody hacked my iTunes....yay.


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> well now....update time?
> 
> I don't have much to update...because I don't really do anything! roflmao
> 
> um. work. truck. party. repeat is my liiiiife.
> 
> I WILL say...one thing for going downtown to Waikiki...you really find out who you can drink with...and who you CANT. its an important thing to know haha


Oh baby, ain't it the truth....double important for a young lady.....

[/QUOTE]oh and apparently Verizon decided it was going to keep charging me for the old disposable phone I haven't used in like 5 months....

and somebody hacked my iTunes....yay.[/QUOTE]

I didn't do it....no ma'am, not me....


----------



## Zexious

That doesn't sound like so terrible a life to me~ ^^


----------



## gunslinger

Zexious said:


> That doesn't sound like so terrible a life to me~ ^^


Well well.....party....yep...done my share of that too....for sure....

I'd pipe in with my experience on the subject....except....I think this is were you have to figure things out for yourself....

Some times I think about the places I've been and the things I've done.....China....Thailand.....the PI......Korea...parts of Europe....heck those honky tonks in southern middle Tennessee and West Texas are as rough as any..... it's a wonder I'm still here. Jimmy Buffett should write a song about it.....

Let me just say...don't drink in a bar that doesn't have windows and leave it at that...

I don't lead that life anymore....but you two....I swear I see myself in you two.....whew....glad I don't have to do that anymore!


----------



## Roperchick

Haha it would be perfect if the work part was involving animals or trucks Lol

Ya. I really don't even go downtown like at all. Mostly like bigger occasions. Just not my style. And I hate hate hate "country bars" way too many truck SL*ts and buckle bunnies haha

Im more of the, go to a friends house and BBQ/beer pong kind of person.

Its something to experience, good life lessons, but ALOT of money too lol and I always make sure I go with the guys or at least have guy with my female type friends. I'm no fool. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

^What is the ultimate plan? I mean, what kind of work do you want to go into after the military? 

gunslinger--I drink in plenty of those bars around here xD The real sketchy, basement ones bahaha. 
I need to slow down ;-;


----------



## Roperchick

Zexious said:


> ^What is the ultimate plan? I mean, what kind of work do you want to go into after the military?
> 
> gunslinger--I drink in plenty of those bars around here xD The real sketchy, basement ones bahaha.
> I need to slow down ;-;


*snort* plan....right haha.

No uh. I think the plan eight now is out in Feb, then use my GI bill for vet tech...maybe with equine specialty down the road.

Then I'll be bunking at the parents ranch and eventually build my apartment barn and work for one of the vets down the road.

Possibly thinking of doing national guard as well but well see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Sounds like a pretty good plan to me GI.....


----------



## Roperchick

Ya well we'll see if it actually works out lol.

Don't have much of an update. We're gearing up for another FTX on my birthday(yay)

Speaking of my birthday.....I always have ideas of what I want and then when it gets closer I forget and never have ideas to give my mom lol. I told her just to fill my camera up with horse/dog pics and send it to me lol


Aaaand speaking of pics...two random ones wooh









Biscuit got to run in the field yesterday...he's such a fat little sausage he was probably having a heart attack in the first five minutes but I guess he was super happy haha


----------



## gunslinger

I take it you haven't been to the stable lately?

How's our truck? (notice the word our?)

Now, go play army....


----------



## Roperchick

Haha no. We've had a lot of frg events and I've had staff duty and guard duty so if I'm not working or going to frg I'm sleeping lol

Fudds good haha. I have to get some wiring fixed for my center brake light so I can pass the safety inspection and then I'll start on the rust spots. I did get the worst rust sanded down and put primer on....and forgot to grab paint lol so I'll get that this weekend.

Ohmygosh that's all we've been doing for the past few months haha. Noooo breaks! But its fun....sometimes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

How ya doing baby sister? How's army life this week?


----------



## Roperchick

wow! sorry haha I don't know how I didn't notice this!

its pretty good. I got moved to the strategic platoon in our company so no more sunny days and trucks for me :| (which sucks because thats the whole reason i moved to this company but whatever)

uh theres really not much to report. i got a new tattoo yesterday Yay. 
my parents are almost done moving all our junk to TX, i have 4 more months in the tunnel, 5 1/2 left on the island an 6 1/2 left in the army  wooooooh!

all in all its been pretty good.


----------



## gunslinger

Wow...you're staring to get short.....the next milestone is when you go less than a hundred...and become....a "two digit midget".......

I read the army is cutting 500 Majors.....on top of the 1500 Captains.....

That equals a lot of grunts.....I saw a similar thing happen back when I was in Jimmy Carters army....one thing for certain, the army's going to be smaller for awhile and that usually doesn't help the enlisted folks...

T for Texas.....T for Tennessee.....


----------



## Roperchick

:rofl: Tennessee. youre funny. ha.

anywho so my friend is coming down here for a week in September...and i have no idea what to do. shes here for 8 days and at least one day is hiking and one day is the Miranda Lambert concert but everything else is like 

"what do people do for FUN here? what this island is fun?" lol i know like shell want to go shopping and snorkeling and beach but those don't usually span a whole day. IDK well figure it out haha


omg i cant wait till I'm down to double digits. its already going so fast. haha I'm already stressing about getting my trucks home and packing and clearing. my friend just ETSed and it was a nightmare for him. his paperwork got lost and his orders got cancelled so he ended up having to stay THREE WEEKS into his terminal leave to clear. NIGHTMARE. i just hoe S1 will get their butts in gear and have my paperwork in order.

right...army and paperwork don't mix.


----------



## gunslinger

You know why Tennessee is called the volunteer state? Know where Sam Houston was from? Did you know, that for many years, only native born Texans could become Texas Rangers.....with the exception of Tennesseans.....???

Seems the two states have a lot of history together....

T for Texas....T for Tennessee...


----------



## Roperchick

ACAP is quite possibly. the most. frustrating. experience. 

all the instructors seem to like talking about is how were no longer going to be "soldiers" and we wont have uniforms and blase blah. 

I GET IT. NO i dont want to burn my uniforms when i get out so dont tell me to. i love the army. i want to stay in...theres just no opportunities IN the army right now. 

leave me the heck alone. 
haha

and now theyre pushing me to get disability. like no. 

theyre just not very good at making this LESS stressful....at all.

(thank god for Fudd and mud haha)

anywho. ya so im under 180 days! AAAAAAAH. ohmydearsweetbabyjesusmarymotherofgod.


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> I GET IT. NO i dont want to burn my uniforms when i get out so dont tell me to. i love the army. i want to stay in...
> ya so im under 180 days! AAAAAAAH.


The brain washing takes time to get over.....

You're going to be just fine baby sister.....don't worry about a thing...

Oh, by the way....I spent most of the week working at Gaylord Resort in Grapevine Texas.....

I'd forgotten how friendly the people in Texas are....didn't meet a one I didn't like....


----------



## Roperchick

haha its just slightly stupidy terrifying lol.

for like 6 months now i thought i was gonna go into vet medicine...but the closer i get to being out and all the more i realize....i really dont want to O_O 

ive been looking at G4S-
http://www.g4s.us/en-US/

I have the right creds, the right eperience, itll be a piece of cake to get my criminal justice degree and just....feels right?

all i know is i really dont want to go home to some tame 9-5 safe job that i KNOW ill start to hate. so private security here i come roflmao

haha of course GS. Texas like DEFINES southern hospitality lolol


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> haha its just slightly stupidy terrifying lol.
> 
> all i know is i really dont want to go home to some tame 9-5 safe job that i KNOW ill start to hate. so private security here i come roflmao


The army taught you much more than what you realize. This is your time.....follow your heart. Go get'em girl.....


----------



## Roperchick

Castle is on vacation.

Castle is playing with sharks.

Gallapagos sharks.

That is all.









































This guy was GINORMOUS. he also loved having his picture taken....either that or he was sizing us up to eat


----------



## Wallaby

LOVE it.


----------



## gunslinger

You're not the bait I hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

they said we werent but i wasn't too convinced lol

eventually ill get around to posting the rest of the vacation pics. mostly hikes. my friend is crazy athletic and smoked my a$$ every day on a hike haha but i think i lost like 10 pounds of sweat lol


----------



## Roperchick

oh the shenanigans haha

so the shop im in (complete joke i literally do NOTHING) is moving to a different company (HOC) and ohmysweetbabyjesus.

so many things.

a. the E-6 moving with us is super duper shady. like throw you under the bus and only help you if it makes her look good shady. and shes gonna be my new squad leader.

UH NO?!

b. the 1sgt there has some weird thing against my truck. like she yells at me for parking (i park in one certain lot because its the only place it fits and my tires touch the lines on both sides so she freaks out that its not street legal....even though it is....and other randomness)

c. i have TWO MONTHS left working in this shop. it would be absolutely a waste to make me move to do training that i wouldnt even finish.

needless to say the past 2 days have been one giant Charlie Foxtrot for me trying to convince my leadership that they need me in D co hahahaha


on the bright side......

Castle bought a PA system for Fudd.....Castle is about to have ENTIRELY TOO MUCH FUN playing the ice cream truck song and making animal noises at other cars and people roflmao ill try to post a video when i install it next week

it also has sirens that i really want to turn on but *sigh* thats entirely illegal haha

shenanigans man. shenanigans.


----------



## Wallaby

1. DON'T DIE/get killed by a jerk

2. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roperchick

i laughed. SO HARD. AT ^^^^ haha i think i woke up my roommate lol day=made


----------



## gunslinger

Oh well. FTA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Well? Did the army in all it's wisdom make you move to HOC?


----------



## Roperchick

haha sorry i didnt see this.

nope. my section got put under SCT platoon so im still in D co till i leave (halle-freaking-lujah lol)


----------



## Roperchick

So!

Technically I'm a 2 digit midget now. 90 days out from my terminal leave.....but I got 117 till I'm out-out haha


Definitely feeling it. Im in the window to talk to NG and start doing my phase 1&2 physicals, bugging s1 for my DD214, figure out how to get my stuff home/both vehicles aaaaaah.

Feels like just yesterday it was June and I thought I had all the time to get it done lol

Super excited though.

Gotta figure out what I'm gonna do with life.....

I'd love for guard to still have TA and then I could get my criminology and paramedic stuff done while I'm in...then I could do the private security job I want while I'm still "in"


Then if I do my 20 I could use my GI when I get out (or while I'm in once my other 2 are done). And get my vet tech once I'm completely broke lol. Only have broke right now hahahahaha

But quien sabe.

It all depends on if I get guard or not o_o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO
GUY GUYS GUYS GUYS GUYS


i definitely found out what my christmas present is going to be.

MINI DONKEHS!!!! ohmygosh. im excited lol

i get to pick em out when i go home for christmas....hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## gunslinger

Wow, home for Christmas......what's your ETS date?

You have to be less than 60 days right?


----------



## Roperchick

I have 81 days till my terminal leave and 108 till ets.

I'm going home for 2 weeks at Christmas for leave haha... Then I come back for 3 weeks.....then go home again lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> I have 81 days till my terminal leave and 108 till ets.
> 
> I'm going home for 2 weeks at Christmas for leave haha... Then I come back for 3 weeks.....then go home again lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh man, that's got to be tough going back after Christmas.....just to out process.......

You're bringing back old memories......I got out in February too!


----------



## Roperchick

Haha it will be but the way my ets day falls if I used those 2 weeks in January I'd have a week at best to outprocess and ship both vehicles. NO WAY lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Roperchick said:


> Haha it will be but the way my ets day falls if I used those 2 weeks in January I'd have a week at best to outprocess and ship both vehicles. NO WAY lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, you know, I out processed in a day.......that's a long story.....but basically, after I reenlisted, the army changed the deal.....so I filed for breach of contract.....and in the end, after a long hard struggle, won.

Yes, the [email protected]@rd$ lied to me....

I didn't have any vehicles to ship though......I was stateside when all this went on......and I just drove home......with a huge smile on my face....


----------



## Roperchick

haha itd be much much easier ifi was on the mainland. this island crap sucks! haha


and its so complicated now. like i cant do anything till i have my orders. i have to schedule 30 days out to talk to reserve and ng. i have to do make a budget and have it approved by acap. i have to make a resume and have it approved by acap. i cant do my final physical till i have my orders. i cant clean my cif gear till i have my orders. i cant start outprocessing or schedule to ship my cars or my goods till i have my orders.....seeing a trend? lol

and the past 8 people who have pcsed or etsed havent gotten their orders till 3 weeks before if theyre lucky. one guy actually didnt get his dd214 (seperation papers) till TWO WEEKS after his terminal leave was supposed to start. so he got kicked out of the barracks and had to store all his crap at a friends house and pay himself to ship his cars and goods home.


its stressful haha


----------



## Roperchick

I've been job searching. There's no jobs haha.
Jk but really I found this company- North Texas Truck Driver Jobs | Roehl Transport | Van Fleets

That sounds pretty good. Plus my certifications on the military vehicles would transfer to this job so that's awesome possum.

I would LOVE to have a hot shot job but those are all down south. Not any openings on finding up in north texas

And what I would REALLY REALLY love is to have a horse hauling business. I can get an awesome va small business loan for it too. Gotta do more research lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

I've got a couple of buddies that drive trucks....both love it.....

For you, with no obligations, well, you'd be the perfect truck driver.....

Both say you can make 50k a year or more, but you'll have to stay on the road and keep the truck moving to do it......

The down side, if there is any, is you won't be home much.....

Although after a few years you might find a local run.....that gets you the money you need and home every day....


----------



## Roperchick

I think I'd really enjoy it. Plus I mean I'm used to not being home hahahaha


There's also acme
http://www.acmetruck.com/truck-inventory.shtml

Which would allow me to take closer shorter trips and I could start off with my dually and then work towards getting my cdl and doing like a lease/own for a big rig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

GUYS.

so this may not be exciting for yall...but its exciting for me lol

My fatty beagle biscuit that weighs in at like 56lbs...when hes supposed to be around 30?

hes lost *SEVEN POUNDS* since they got him to Texas! wooooh. 

i know i know. weirdo haha. but its whats up lol


----------



## Roperchick

Look at this adorableness.


----------



## Roperchick

well im finally down to 85 days till im out out (woooh 2 digit midget lol) ((58 till i go home!!!! aaaah)

and i apparently thought it wasnt going to be hectic enough just getting me my stuff and my vehicles home....

so im taking a horse home now too???? roflmao 

ya so i went out there today to talk to D (manager in B's place since B is in colorado super trustworthy) and holyshmoly im so glad shes willing to help out with all this

that is...if i even raise enough funds to take his chubby butt home.

but ya. super excited and i PROMISE ill post pics tomorrow after i go out again


----------



## Roperchick

Oh man. Champ has SO much sass. He definitely needs some work haha

he was a VERY unwilling model for my rhythm beads
























and then since the donkeys were out in the arena i let him out in the lower field and shenanigans ensued


----------



## Roperchick

so.

got my orders today and the go ahead from top to start clearing battalion.

OH MAN. ITS SO CLOSE! 10 days till christmas leave, 46 till terminal leave and 73 till out!


----------



## gunslinger

NO FEAR, pfc Castle......No FEAR......


----------



## Roperchick

Oh gosh. I'm so bad at this journal lol

Well. I'm on leave. Only 2 more days left of it. :/

Only rode my horse once cuz it is COLD. C.O.L.D.

But on the bright side I only have TWENTY SEVEN DAYS LEFT.

Guys I am so excited. You do not even realize.

My new SL is kind of an ****....like big time....but I only have to deal with him for 15 days so I just gotta keep my head down keep my mouth shut and endure -_-

My roommate trashed my room so apparently IM getting in trouble for it but whatever. I'm packing everything as soon as I'm back and they have nothing to complain about.


Oh and I applied for a job at Tractor Supply which I would LOVE. And if I don't get that I'll try Atwood's.


I'm excited guys. Haha haha haha haha

Kind of soured towards the army the last couple months so I'm really really ready to be out haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

Well hey there short timer, glad you are getting to bring the horse home with you. 

If you want any info on driving for a living I have been in the business 11 years now, done everything from a van to heavy haul. 

I also do a little YouTube show about it called Renegade Trucker. 

It is funny how when you know something is ending time seems to slow down, and it becomes difficult. I am sure you are already for it to be over with so you can move on with life.


----------



## Roperchick

Thanks! Haha

Its weird its going slow...but fast at the same time. I look at my countdown on my phone and I'm like "its only been one day?!"

But those days are BUSY so they do go fast haha

I'm all packed up now minus my desk some clothes and electronics
and random boxes

Plus my kitchen and bathroom stuff but that's like a 5 minute pack 

Its EXCITING.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Would it be super sketch to track down my mares offspring?? Hahahahahha

I was bored last night so I got on AQHA and started creeping on her stuff...one of her babies is still in my old hometown lol. Uuuuum I can haz?

But ya. No truck now. No internet. Everything is packed up so all I'm left with is my tablet phone and Xbox. Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

Roperchick said:


> Would it be super sketch to track down my mares offspring?? Hahahahahha
> 
> I was bored last night so I got on AQHA and started creeping on her stuff...one of her babies is still in my old hometown lol. Uuuuum I can haz?
> 
> But ya. No truck now. No internet. Everything is packed up so all I'm left with is my tablet phone and Xbox. Hahaha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good luck on the trip. I am down in Ganado this morning, its cold and rainy.


----------



## gunslinger

Short!


----------



## Roperchick

Started a new journal thing to replace this one.
http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/our-life-after-army-538570/


----------



## jaydee

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

